# pre-IVF anxiety... Help!!



## Megan0625

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I've posted but I've just been prepping for IVF and I'm super excited! I'm going in for my follicular ultrasound and injection instruction appointment this week, so the plan is to start the stims next week (on 1/26). While I'm super excited, I'm also a huge mountain of stress right now and nearly had a mental breakdown this morning thinking about all the $$$ I'm about to pay, as well as just the whole process in general. I'm a very positive person and I know things will work out the way they are meant to, but has anyone else had a lot of pre-IVF anxiety and overcome it? I obviously would like to not be very stressed when going through this but I'm definitely feeling more stressed right now than when I went through my IUI cycles. Any advice would be appreciated! Thank you in advance!

Megan


----------



## WinterBub

No advice, but wishing you good luck :hugs:! I'm just starting to consider IVF. How did it all go last week? What is your timeline now? I think it is totally normal to be nervous, especially as we tend to end up at IVF after a bit of a journey... I hope all goes well, and you'll be holding a baby not too long from now.


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> No advice, but wishing you good luck :hugs:! I'm just starting to consider IVF. How did it all go last week? What is your timeline now? I think it is totally normal to be nervous, especially as we tend to end up at IVF after a bit of a journey... I hope all goes well, and you'll be holding a baby not too long from now.

Thank you so much! Well unfortunately I got COVID right before my scheduled appointment, and then whey I did get in a week later, they found an ovarian cyst. :/ So needless to say, it's been a very frustrating couple of weeks. I'm going back in tomorrow morning to see if my cyst is gone or has shrunk, and if it's gone, I will be getting off birth control and starting stims in about 5 days. Fingers crossed this is my month!


----------



## WinterBub

Oh dear, great timing on the covid :shock: although probably better to have had it before you started anything than find out halfway through etc. Funnily enough, I have covid right now. It honestly feels like a cold, though I do have an unpleasant headache that keeps coming back. How long did it take you to be properly over it?

If you don't mind me asking- what lead you to IVF? I have a 2 yo, and had him without trying and without any issues. Then we started trying for #2 and it has been the polar opposite: one early miscarriage and I'm now in the middle of my second missed miscarriage. I know that the reason for MMC #1 was a trisomy, so it seems that I have egg quality/age issues. I'm only 35, so wasn't expecting any problems after such an easy first experience. I'm looking at IVF to take my mind off the crappy situation I'm in right now, and refind hope that we may still get there.

If you feel like I'd sharing, I'd love to hear how you go. I actually don't really know what IVF entails, and would be really interested to follow your experience, whether or not we end up doing it. I'll have everything crossed that this is indeed your month [-o&lt;


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Oh dear, great timing on the covid :shock: although probably better to have had it before you started anything than find out halfway through etc. Funnily enough, I have covid right now. It honestly feels like a cold, though I do have an unpleasant headache that keeps coming back. How long did it take you to be properly over it?
> 
> If you don't mind me asking- what lead you to IVF? I have a 2 yo, and had him without trying and without any issues. Then we started trying for #2 and it has been the polar opposite: one early miscarriage and I'm now in the middle of my second missed miscarriage. I know that the reason for MMC #1 was a trisomy, so it seems that I have egg quality/age issues. I'm only 35, so wasn't expecting any problems after such an easy first experience. I'm looking at IVF to take my mind off the crappy situation I'm in right now, and refind hope that we may still get there.
> 
> If you feel like I'd sharing, I'd love to hear how you go. I actually don't really know what IVF entails, and would be really interested to follow your experience, whether or not we end up doing it. I'll have everything crossed that this is indeed your month [-o&lt;

Yeah, COVID is really going around right now! Honestly I still don't feel 100% and it's been a couple of weeks for me, but I am still being treated for bronchitis at this point. For me, it ended up being more flu-like with a fever, body aches, bad cough, bronchitis, and fatigue. I definitely am glad I got it now though I suppose. I think I will be feeling 100% in about a week!

Good news is I found out today that my cyst is gone! So they gave me the go-ahead to do IVF this cycle! I'm so excited but overwhelmed because I honestly didn't think my cyst would be gone and I would be approved today. So, my partner and I started with checking on my fertility in December 2019 and we did my first IUI in March 2020. Unfortunately, that failed, and then the pandemic got bad and the clinic was closed for some time. We did 3 at-home intracervical inseminations with donor sperm but none of those worked. In early 2021, we did 3 back-to-back medicated IUI cycles in the clinic and none of those took either. I was absolutely devastated at that point because we had spent so much money already on trying to get pregnant and I was feeling extremely depressed. We decided on IVF at this point because we want to be parents more than anything in this world and I really want to experience pregnancy. We started DoorDashing for extra money and my partner took a second job and we saved up for an early 2022 IVF cycle. 

I think I'll be going off birth control today or tomorrow and then will start my daily injections in 4 days-ish? :shock: It's honestly surreal, I can't believe I'm finally starting. I will definitely keep you updated on the process. Thank you so much! O:)


----------



## WinterBub

Ugh, sorry that covid is still hitting you. I had a horrible headache for a couple of days, which thankfully passed. I now just have a very mild blocked nose feeling. I had much more of a cold than anything flu-like, luckily. I hope that your bronchitis clears quickly. 

That's great news that you could go ahead! ❤️ What's your protocol now? Do you do injections at home, and then the egg retrieval at some point? Im sorry that the IUI didn't work, and for the covid delays. I often feel like things in life would be so much easier to deal with if you knew how and when it would all work out. You've been through a lot of uncertainty and waiting, and I just really hope everything goes great for you now.


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Ugh, sorry that covid is still hitting you. I had a horrible headache for a couple of days, which thankfully passed. I now just have a very mild blocked nose feeling. I had much more of a cold than anything flu-like, luckily. I hope that your bronchitis clears quickly.
> 
> That's great news that you could go ahead! ❤️ What's your protocol now? Do you do injections at home, and then the egg retrieval at some point? Im sorry that the IUI didn't work, and for the covid delays. I often feel like things in life would be so much easier to deal with if you knew how and when it would all work out. You've been through a lot of uncertainty and waiting, and I just really hope everything goes great for you now.

Thank you! O:) I'm already feeling so much better and am feeling like myself. I'm starting daily subcutaneous stimulation injections on Saturday evening and will go back into the clinic Wednesday morning for an ultrasound and bloodwork. Then I think I will be continuing daily injections for another 5 days-ish with every other day ultrasounds and bloodwork to monitor follicle numbers and growth (as well as any signs of OHSS). Once my follicles get up to a certain size (I think 18mm), I will be going in every day until the day of the egg retrieval (hopefully around Feb 16/17ish). The goal would be to do a fresh embryo transfer 5 days later! I'm super excited but definitely nervous.


----------



## WinterBub

Oooo wow, that's exciting! Amazing how fast it all seems to go once you get started. I hope you respond well to the meds, and get lots of healthy looking eggs to retrieve. Will you get to discuss how many embryos you have/grading etc before deciding about how to proceed with the transfer? Fingers crossed all goes really well and you will be getting a BFP a month from now.


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Oooo wow, that's exciting! Amazing how fast it all seems to go once you get started. I hope you respond well to the meds, and get lots of healthy looking eggs to retrieve. Will you get to discuss how many embryos you have/grading etc before deciding about how to proceed with the transfer? Fingers crossed all goes really well and you will be getting a BFP a month from now.

Yep! I think my doctor prefers to transfer one embryo at a time in hopes of a healthy singleton pregnancy, but chooses to transfer more than one for certain situations. He will grade them and choose the best "looking" embryo to transfer. And thank you so much for all the support! I'm honestly just extremely excited that I'm finally on this journey. This is such an incredibly stressful time though so I'm just trying to take it day by day O:)


----------



## elencor

I completely understand you, we will be doing IVF probably in may, we are saving money and loosing weight until then... I get anxiety thinking about it all, the money, the telling the relatives, even the whether they'll renew my job contract once they find out I'm pregnant/having fertility treatments 
It all feels really complicated but I want a baby more than anything, we've been trying for almost two years. 
Good luck!! I'll be rooting for you, please let us know how it all goes


----------



## WinterBub

That makes sense. I think maybe as technology has advanced they've started to think differently about putting multiple embryos back (thanks, Octomom! :lol:) I suspect I would want to do the same. Twins are amazing, but I don't think I would choose a twin pregnancy.
I've had different struggles, but I totally get the stress and worry :hugs: I hope everything goes smoothly for you and this is the month. Keep us updated! Do the stim injections give you any side effects? 

Hi Elencor! Good luck to you. What are you doing to lose weight? I've been on a rollercoaster the past year of pregnancy and loss and keep yoyoing weight wise. Last weekend I decided to really get my head back in the game on that one- so, bought foods in set portions/calories and am just basically trying to do better. I'd like to drop 15lb as soon as possible, and ideally 30. I'm just into "overweight" for my height, but I think that even those extra pounds is a part of whatever my issues are. I know I have PCOS, so any extra fat/weight certainly doesn't help. And I don't think you should feel obligated to tell anyone at all about your ttc journey/IVF. If you want to, then of course, do! But if you're worried about family getting involved etc- you don't have to share with anyone :hugs:

Do you mind if I ask you guys what you're paying for an IVF cycle? (Feel free not to disclose if you don't want to!) Just curious as we haven't even gotten to that point yet.


----------



## elencor

Thank you @WinterBub ! I've been eating healthier and going to the gym 3 times a week, I'm loosing weight but very slowly, I started dieting in August and lost only 5.5-6kg! My problem is a really like fast food tbh... But I want to loose 8 more kilograms before IVF so I'm going to have to be more focus on this. 
IVF + all the medical tests is going to be something around 12000 euros, I don't know if thats a lot or too cheap in comparison with english-speaking countries but it's definitely too much for us :sad2:


----------



## WinterBub

Hey, any weight loss is movement in the right direction! Right now I'm not doing much activity, but will start up that side of things in the next 2-4 weeks. Picking up food can be ok if you work out what "healthy" options are available. I basically have oked myself to pick up a few things from Chick-fil-A (salads with certain dressings and their grilled chicken burger) and small turkey sandwich from a sandwich place. I think it's important to make changes that I can keep going long term. I have bought things in single servings, so I at least know the portion size is set. It's so annoying- just a few years ago I was borderline underweight. :dohh: Good luck shifting those 8kg- hopefully the IVF goal coming up will help with motivation. 

And thank you for sharing the cost... That seems similar to what it is here. Google suggests about $10,000. I believe my insurance will cover part of the cost. But we would want to do PGS testing (that would kind of be the point of IVF for us), so that would push the cost back up :cry:


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> I completely understand you, we will be doing IVF probably in may, we are saving money and loosing weight until then... I get anxiety thinking about it all, the money, the telling the relatives, even the whether they'll renew my job contract once they find out I'm pregnant/having fertility treatments
> It all feels really complicated but I want a baby more than anything, we've been trying for almost two years.
> Good luck!! I'll be rooting for you, please let us know how it all goes

Hi elencor! Yes I totally understand the anxiety about everything, as well as all those struggles. We started the fertility process in December 2019, so it has been quite the journey and I'm just ready to have a baby in my arms. I have even worried about my job as I am a neuroscientist and renew my contract annually and I have worried about how my supervisor will react to me choosing to start a family. I figure everything will work out the way it is supposed to though, and starting a family is the most important thing to me right now :). I've even had my share of panic attacks this week alone when I realized I will probably need to refill my prescriptions, which will cost an extra $1000-$2000 that I had not planned for, but again, I figure I will just have to figure it out as it comes and try not to panic about things I can't control (which, during fertility treatments, is A LOT). Thank you so much for your support and I which you the best of luck and baby dust as well! O:)


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> That makes sense. I think maybe as technology has advanced they've started to think differently about putting multiple embryos back (thanks, Octomom! :lol:) I suspect I would want to do the same. Twins are amazing, but I don't think I would choose a twin pregnancy.
> I've had different struggles, but I totally get the stress and worry :hugs: I hope everything goes smoothly for you and this is the month. Keep us updated! Do the stim injections give you any side effects?
> 
> Hi Elencor! Good luck to you. What are you doing to lose weight? I've been on a rollercoaster the past year of pregnancy and loss and keep yoyoing weight wise. Last weekend I decided to really get my head back in the game on that one- so, bought foods in set portions/calories and am just basically trying to do better. I'd like to drop 15lb as soon as possible, and ideally 30. I'm just into "overweight" for my height, but I think that even those extra pounds is a part of whatever my issues are. I know I have PCOS, so any extra fat/weight certainly doesn't help. And I don't think you should feel obligated to tell anyone at all about your ttc journey/IVF. If you want to, then of course, do! But if you're worried about family getting involved etc- you don't have to share with anyone :hugs:
> 
> Do you mind if I ask you guys what you're paying for an IVF cycle? (Feel free not to disclose if you don't want to!) Just curious as we haven't even gotten to that point yet.

So far, the stims haven't caused many side effects other than a sore abdomen at the injection site and a little cramping in my ovaries. Also, the Menopur stings a bit during the injection, which I wasn't really anticipating! I'm assuming my side effects will get a little worse as I've completed more injections because so far, I've only done 2 nights of shots. I'm going in for my first monitoring appointment on Wednesday, which will tell me if my dose is correct and if I'm responding to the meds, so I'm definitely anxious about that! 

Coming up with the money was DEFINITELY the most stressful part, and probably one of the biggest reasons I grieved so much after so many failed IUIs. Our actual IVF cycle was close to $7000, meds (so far) have been $3500, and we will have to pay about $2500 to freeze embryos. Plus the anesthesia during egg retrieval will be an additional $500. Our health insurance doesn't cover any sort of fertility treatment, so we had to pay everything out of pocket. We each took a second job to quickly make an extra $6000, then we took out a personal loan to pay for the rest. We don't really have any extra financial support, so it has been extremely tough. We even applied for a few fertility grants but unfortunately didn't get any of them.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry that you've been through so much, and have had the financial stress on top of it all :cry:thank you for sharing the cost. It sounds like all the extras can quickly add up. I'm going to speak to the fertility specialist again in a few weeks, and see what options we have. I have no problem falling pregnant, but have one confirmed loss due to chromosomal issues, and one suspected. I'd like to hear whether he thinks I would be successful without IVF but with other help. (Clomid? Metformin? Other meds?) Or whether he feels like IVF is the only way we'd be successful. 

Fingers crossed that you're reacting well to the meds, and everything will be very positive on Wednesday. :flower: I'd take the cramping as a sign that something is happening!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> I'm sorry that you've been through so much, and have had the financial stress on top of it all :cry:thank you for sharing the cost. It sounds like all the extras can quickly add up. I'm going to speak to the fertility specialist again in a few weeks, and see what options we have. I have no problem falling pregnant, but have one confirmed loss due to chromosomal issues, and one suspected. I'd like to hear whether he thinks I would be successful without IVF but with other help. (Clomid? Metformin? Other meds?) Or whether he feels like IVF is the only way we'd be successful.
> 
> Fingers crossed that you're reacting well to the meds, and everything will be very positive on Wednesday. :flower: I'd take the cramping as a sign that something is happening!

Thank you! And I'm so sorry for your losses. That is so hard. I'm hoping you can get some answers yourself and find the route that works best for you! O:) And I agree, it feels like something is happening, so I'm just hoping my dose is good and I'm on the right track O:)


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you. It is what it is... I'm hopeful that we will find a path forward one was or another. 

Let us know how things go on Wednesday!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Thank you. It is what it is... I'm hopeful that we will find a path forward one was or another.
> 
> Let us know how things go on Wednesday!

Thank you, will do! I'm starting to have LOTS of side effects from these meds so fingers crossed that means they are working properly!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Thank you. It is what it is... I'm hopeful that we will find a path forward one was or another.
> 
> Let us know how things go on Wednesday!

Thought I would let you guys know how my first monitoring appointment went! So everything looks really good so far. They counted about 15 follicles on one side and 11 on the other and I seem to be responding well to the meds. They don't think they need to adjust the dosing or anything, so it's looking like I will be having my egg retrieval on February 14, 15, or 16, depending on the size of my follicles! I will probably be starting my cetrotide injections tomorrow to prevent premature ovulation. I have another monitoring appointment on Friday so will hopefully know more then.


----------



## WinterBub

Oh wow, 26 eggs! That's awesome news. I'm so happy that all looked really positive. ❤️ I was trawling IVF info pages the other day and it seemed like there's a pretty wild range of how many eggs people get. Perhaps it depends a lot on why you're doing IVF in the first place. How exciting for you- I take it that the more eggs, the more chances of healthy embryos!! :)


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Oh wow, 26 eggs! That's awesome news. I'm so happy that all looked really positive. ❤️ I was trawling IVF info pages the other day and it seemed like there's a pretty wild range of how many eggs people get. Perhaps it depends a lot on why you're doing IVF in the first place. How exciting for you- I take it that the more eggs, the more chances of healthy embryos!! :)

Thank you! Well, it is likely that not all of them will be mature upon retrieval, so I'm definitely glad I have so many so far. I'm honestly surprised I'm responding so well to the meds. In our medicated IUI cycles, we tried high doses of Clomid and Femara and I only had between 1-2 follicles each time, so I'm just feeling hopeful about this cycle. Thank you for your support! :) ❤️


----------



## WinterBub

Yep, it sounds like things are starting out really well, and the odds are in your favor thus far. :) I'll have everything crossed that it all keeps going this well. That's interesting that you had such a different experience with clomid and femara. I am curious as to whether clomid would help me- I don't know if it helps you just to ovulate, or if it supports the process all happening "properly". I'm more open to IVF at this point than my OH is. So :shrug:. Will see what the fertility specialist says when we see him. I'm in the doldrums right now re: my own situation, and it is really nice to hear that things are going so well for you :) These struggles are really isolating, and it definitely does help to share. Happy to be a random internet stranger cheering you on!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Yep, it sounds like things are starting out really well, and the odds are in your favor thus far. :) I'll have everything crossed that it all keeps going this well. That's interesting that you had such a different experience with clomid and femara. I am curious as to whether clomid would help me- I don't know if it helps you just to ovulate, or if it supports the process all happening "properly". I'm more open to IVF at this point than my OH is. So :shrug:. Will see what the fertility specialist says when we see him. I'm in the doldrums right now re: my own situation, and it is really nice to hear that things are going so well for you :) These struggles are really isolating, and it definitely does help to share. Happy to be a random internet stranger cheering you on!

I totally understand, it's exhausting and heart breaking and stressful. Fertility struggles are INCREDIBLY isolating, and most people don't even think about it. It's so helpful to have a support system. :)


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the kind words. And I'm sorry that we're both in this stupid boat. 

How are your treatments going?


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Thank you for the kind words. And I'm sorry that we're both in this stupid boat.
> 
> How are your treatments going?

So far so good! As of my scan yesterday, I've got about 17-18 follicles that are maturing and currently measure 12-15mm. I think we are triggering when most of them reach around 17-18mm with hopes that they will keep growing to reach maturity by the egg retrieval date (they grow 1-2mm per day). I have another ultrasound and blood draw tomorrow morning, but as of yesterday, my RE thinks we are on track to probably do egg retrieval Wednesday morning, Thursday at the latest :o. I'm honestly just excited to stop the stims because I'm not feeling great. But it will be so worth it!


----------



## WinterBub

That's really good- just a few more days to go! What are the side effects you've been getting? It makes sense that it doesn't feel great- you're basically being manipulated into ovulating a year and a half's worth of cycles all in a one month. Nearly there to the retrieval!!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> That's really good- just a few more days to go! What are the side effects you've been getting? It makes sense that it doesn't feel great- you're basically being manipulated into ovulating a year and a half's worth of cycles all in a one month. Nearly there to the retrieval!!

I noticed the stims (Gonal-F and Menopur) give me headaches and fatigue, but insomnia at the same time... So I feel exhausted but I haven't been sleeping well. I also have a lot of stomach issues - nausea, digestive problems, and bloating. My ovaries are DEFINITELY feeling sore today, it's uncomfy to move around. But I know they are doing their job, so I'm feeling excited and hopeful! Also, the Cetrotide (which I inject in the mornings to prevent early ovulation) gives me really nasty skin reactions. I was swollen, red, and itchy for 24 hours after my first injection 5 days ago, and it still causes an unpleasant reaction every time but my nurses told me that's pretty normal with Cetrotide. Other than that, I'm feeling pretty good overall, just feeling a little sick and crampy. Good news is I have about 10 follicles that are between 15-21mm in diameter and then about another 8 that are a little less than 15mm. So I think I'll be triggering either today or tomorrow! So depending on my bloodwork, either last night or tonight will be my last night of stims.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry- ugh, not fun. Though fingers crossed you won't have to deal with all the physical side effects for much longer. And at least it sounds like you will get a decent amount of eggs for all of the work you've put in! Good luck for the retrieval. :flower: Thank you for sharing how it is all going for you. It's really interesting to hear in real time what the experience is like.


----------



## Megan0625

Thank you! I did the trigger shots last night at midnight and the egg retrieval is tomorrow (February 16) at 11AM! I'm super excited! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! I hope all goes well :)


----------



## WinterBub

Good luck! I'll be hoping all goes well. ❤️


----------



## elencor

Best wishes! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Megan0625

Bevziibubble said:


> Yay! I hope all goes well :)

Thank you so much! :)


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Good luck! I'll be hoping all goes well. ❤️

Thank you :)


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> Best wishes! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you

Thank you!! :)


----------



## Megan0625

Update: The egg retrieval went very well! They retrieved 36 FOLLICLES! Of course, some of them were smaller but I'm honestly shocked at that number. We will get the fertilization report from the embryologist tomorrow and I can't wait for that call!


----------



## WinterBub

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Congrats! That's awesome. Glad all the hard work and side effects were worth it. Good luck for the call tomorrow- let us know how you go!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news! :happydance:


----------



## WinterBub

Been thinking of you, and hoping that y'all get great news today! [-o&lt;

I posted this question elsewhere, and just thought I'd ask your opinion, given that you've been through an IVF cycle-
We have two IVF options.
1. Clinic run by one doctor, very short and easy drive, do like the Dr, didn't like the business feel of the office. Expert in genetic testing seemingly runs that part of it.
2. Large hospital system IVF program. Would have the security of a large system, but have to drive an hour into downtown city. Likely less personable experience.

Just curious which you think the smarter choice would be!


----------



## elencor

@WinterBub from what I've been researching I think the most important thing is to go to the place with the best embryologists


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you, that's a really good tip. I guess that's +1 for the local option, as they apparently have an expert in PGS testing there. Not sure if id ever know who would do any of the steps in the big hospital system!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Been thinking of you, and hoping that y'all get great news today! [-o&lt;
> 
> I posted this question elsewhere, and just thought I'd ask your opinion, given that you've been through an IVF cycle-
> We have two IVF options.
> 1. Clinic run by one doctor, very short and easy drive, do like the Dr, didn't like the business feel of the office. Expert in genetic testing seemingly runs that part of it.
> 2. Large hospital system IVF program. Would have the security of a large system, but have to drive an hour into downtown city. Likely less personable experience.
> 
> Just curious which you think the smarter choice would be!

Thank you! And I personally would go with a smaller clinic. My clinic has two doctors - a mother and son, and a handful of nurses, and I trust them so much and love how personable I feel in that small environment. I don't think I would like a larger scale clinic personally, but I think you should go with your gut instincts :) I would go with whoever you feel safest with and like you can trust them because you are going to be spending A LOT of time there. Also, you may not want somewhere with a long drive because you will eventually need to go in for daily monitoring appointments. My clinic was literally 4 miles from my job so I could go there before work and then go straight to work and it worked out perfectly. I hope that helps!!


----------



## Megan0625

Fertilization update: Out of the 36 retrieved, 22 were mature and 18 fertilized! I'm still shocked at that number. As long as I continue to do well in recovery and don't develop severe OHSS symptoms, the plan is to do a fresh transfer on Monday morning (2/21)!


----------



## WinterBub

That's fantastic! I'm so glad that all the pain, discomfort and time/effort paid off. How exciting!!! ❤️ Good luck- hopefully everything is looking good and you can do the transfer on Monday. And not to get too far ahead ...but that's amazing that you may even have not just one baby as an embryo now, but future siblings too :shock: wild! 

Thank you for the advice about the clinic choice, too. I think I will always feel a bit weird about the whole thing TBH. It seems like such a big thing to trust somebody with. But maybe the local and smaller office is the better choice. I'd be able to do appointments without timing them being a drama for a start. Anyway- gotta take OH to meet the Dr and see what he thinks as step #1!


----------



## Megan0625

We did our fresh embryo transfer yesterday! It was honestly a surreal experience. They gave us a picture of our beautiful little embryo and recorded a live video of the embryo bubble moving through the catheter into my uterus. My appointment was running a little behind so I had to partially empty my bladder 3 times before we finally did the transfer because I was so uncomfortable (lol), but it was honestly such a great experience. Now I'm just hoping my little embryo nestles nicely into my uterus. Unfortunately many of the other embryos didn't make it, but I think they were planning on freezing 1-2 more yesterday and they were going to watch 2-3 more until day 7 to see if they are good enough quality to freeze. So after this, I'm hoping we have about 4 more embryos in the freezer.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww that's lovely :cloud9:


----------



## elencor

That's amazing! Your are now pregnant until proven otherwise, best wishes!


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry that more embryos didn't make it. But overall, that's amazing news. I like @elencor 's expression- you're now pregnant until proven otherwise! ❤️ Here is to hoping all goes well and you get the official BFP shortly! Do you know the sex of the embryo they put back in??


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> I'm sorry that more embryos didn't make it. But overall, that's amazing news. I like @elencor 's expression- you're now pregnant until proven otherwise! ❤️ Here is to hoping all goes well and you get the official BFP shortly! Do you know the sex of the embryo they put back in??

Nope, we chose not to do the genetic testing (mostly because it would have made this one cycle over $20,000), but my doctor probably wouldn't have recommended it anyway since we ended up with fewer blastocysts than expected. They did end up freezing 3 good-quality blastocysts, so it's fewer than I had hoped but I'm still very happy that we have a few. I'll be so thrilled regardless of sex (but I'm really hoping for a boy). This two week wait is going to be so hard! I'm trying so hard to be positive, but this is way harder than expected after so many failed IUIs. I don't even know what it would feel like to have a positive pregnancy test, but my fingers are crossed and I realize everything's out of my control at this point. I'm just trying to stay off Google because I'm the WORST at symptom spotting, especially because I'm on progesterone injections which cause all sorts of pregnancy-like side effects anyway.


----------



## WinterBub

Ugh, it must be so nerve wracking! Are you going to take a home pregnancy test? Or do they tell you not to and that they will test in the clinic on a set date? I happened to see on another thread a reference to "testing the trigger out". So if you plan on doing any HPTs, it seemed like a good tip to test now to see if you come up positive because of the drugs. I guess the theory is that if you get to negative and then it comes up positive later on, then that's a genuine BFP. 

With all that being said, the wiser option is probably to wait and test at the time they tell you to! :oops: :-k:dohh:


----------



## elencor

Megan0625 said:


> I don't even know what it would feel like to have a positive pregnancy test

I totally get that, I would be completely out of my mind during the two week after a transfer. But just know all of our fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Ugh, it must be so nerve wracking! Are you going to take a home pregnancy test? Or do they tell you not to and that they will test in the clinic on a set date? I happened to see on another thread a reference to "testing the trigger out". So if you plan on doing any HPTs, it seemed like a good tip to test now to see if you come up positive because of the drugs. I guess the theory is that if you get to negative and then it comes up positive later on, then that's a genuine BFP.
> 
> With all that being said, the wiser option is probably to wait and test at the time they tell you to! :oops: :-k:dohh:

It's the worst. I feel like I have been traumatized from so many past failures so I'm hyperaware of every little twinge I feel in my body and I start to feel discouraged if I don't "feel" pregnant. I go in for my beta HCG blood test next Thursday but I will definitely be testing before then, I feel like I need to be mentally prepared for whatever results I get (hopefully positive though). I did a test this morning just to see if the trigger shot is still in my system and it's not, so at least I know that any positive test I do have would be a real BFP. I think they say it takes 1 day per 1000 USP units of HCG trigger shot to leave your body, and my dose was 5000 USP units, so by that logic, it would have been gone in 5 days! Many people inject 10000 USP units, so that's why it can take 10 days or possibly more for some people! I'm feeling a little bummed today, not sure if it's the hormones or just my fear getting to me, but hopefully it will pass. The progesterone has been giving me really nasty AF-like cramps since I started them, so I think that's what throws me off the most. Uggh. The tww really messes with your mind!


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> I totally get that, I would be completely out of my mind during the two week after a transfer. But just know all of our fingers are crossed for you!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## WinterBub

How are you going @elencor ? How's the weight loss going? I've just started to try and lose weight again this week. So far, I think I've lost a pound. So 12 more to go to goal #1 (upper end of healthy for my height). And 15lb more (not sure if I can do that for real) would be what I consider ideal. But :shrug:. Just trying to be more active and eat healthy/lower calories. Weight/PCOS certainly aren't helping whatever my issues are. I've also read up on various vitamins that are meant to help with egg quality. Worth a try! 

That's good that you know your trigger is gone, Megan. I have everything crossed for you!! I was watching a YouTube channel called "Taylor R" earlier. Ive never been into YouTube, but kind of got sucked in! Shes like 8m pregnant with an IVF baby- so nice to see a happy ending. The hormones definitely mess with you- and they give you so much through this whole process. I wish that I could fast forward and let you know the outcome (and that it would be a BFP). I just assumed they always knew/told the gender with ivf. So, there ya go- learned something new! Will you find out if all goes well? Or would you consider waiting until birth? Fingers crossed all is going well, and you've got a little baby settling in. ❤️


----------



## elencor

@WinterBub weight loss is going really bad at the moment, I've been eating terribly this week because of anxiety, but tomorrow I plan to start dieting again. You are right having an adequate weight is really important for health in general and pregnancy in particular! Good luck to you and congrats on the pound lost! The most difficult is to start


----------



## Megan0625

Just a quick update... I'm not feeling optimistic about this cycle. Pregnancy tests are still negative and my cramps are in full swing. I'm feeling extremely depressed and hopeless at this point. If my beta shows I'm pregnant, it will be an absolute shock because I definitely feel like I'm about to start my period. I've been preparing my partner for the possibility of a failed cycle and have been crying off and on the last 2 days. It's just a gut feeling that it failed. If I'm not pregnant, I will be setting up a consult with my RE and we will come up with a plan for a FET hopefully soon. I'm not even going to bother worrying about money anymore because we've already spent $20k, what's another $5k at this point? We will likely have to take out another loan if we do an FET but at least the hardest part (the stims and egg retrieval) will be out of the way. idk... I guess I'm a little numb at this point. Super bummed. Idk how I'm going to go to work today feeling like this, but alas, I need to make $... I hope you guys are doing well! Sorry for being such a bummer today.


----------



## WinterBub

It's hard to lose weight, isn't it? I feel like I look at something bad and gain at the drop of a hat, but have to work really hard to lose any. :dohh: Good luck starting again, Elencor!

I'm sorry, Megan. I hope you are pregnant, and I wish that I could at least look ahead and let you know what happens. :hugs:FYI- I had cramping when I was (for real) pregnant with my LO. And I promise I'm not one for offering false hope. So, I say prepare for the worst, but you're not out just yet. It's such a rollercoaster, and I'm sorry that you're feeling down. I hope that work went alright today in the end. What was your reason for ending up with IVF? I've been reading that that makes a big difference in rates of success.


----------



## Megan0625

Thank you for the words of encouragement. We ended up trying IVF because 4 rounds of IUIs failed. My RE sees nothing anatomically wrong, my lining looks perfect, no history or signs of endo, all diagnostic tests are normal (HSG, etc.), hormones look good, tubes look good, my RE doesn't even believe I necessarily have infertility, but for some reason I just haven't gotten pregnant. I do have a lot of stress and anxiety so I'm not sure if that is playing a bigger role than I thought. I've been doing fertility acupuncture and eating healthy and focusing on my mental health. I think it will happen, it's just a very frustrating journey.


----------



## WinterBub

Im sorry- how frustrating to not have an answer as to why. Here's to hoping that the acupuncture and everything else will help. I was considering trying that too. I still have everything crossed that this cycle was successful for you.


----------



## Megan0625

Hi everybody, just sending a quick update that my beta results are in and I was right, I'm not pregnant. I'm going to stop my meds and wait for my period. :( I'm extremely sad and disappointed but not exactly surprised. I'm hoping to move on and do a frozen embryo transfer in a couple of months, but we will see. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## elencor

Oh so sorry, I was hoping your intuition was wrong. Once you start can you just implant an embryo every month? 
I'm sure you will end up with your baby:hugs:


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> Oh so sorry, I was hoping your intuition was wrong. Once you start can you just implant an embryo every month?
> I'm sure you will end up with your baby:hugs:

I really don't know, I think I could technically do an embryo transfer as early as next month (it takes time to prep for a few weeks), but I think I want to give my body at least a month's break. I'm more worried about coming up with another $5000, but at this point, I'll probably take out another loan. This whole process is so incredibly hard. I have a follow-up consult with my RE on March 15 to come up with a plan. Hoping to transfer 2 embryos next time.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Oh, I'm so sorry. I had really hoped that your intuition was wrong, too. :cry: Take some time for yourself to recuperate. I hope that your RE has some insights for you at your appointment in a couple of weeks. I'm sorry- I wish this wasn't all so hard.


----------



## elencor

We'll be doing icsi-ivf in may, next week we'll meet with our fertility specialist to talk in detail the next steps. I'm really anxious about the money, also we've decided not to tell our relatives or my work colleagues in order to avoid the stress and possible job prospects repercussions, as I have a temporary contract which must be renew in june, this means I'll have to do it all during my holidays since there isn't any good fertility clinic close to our home, it'll be 5 hours drive (2:5 each way) to every appointment... So it all feels really complicated, I had hoped to fall pregnant naturally before it but it's time to face reality, it's next to impossible with the sperm count we have.
I understand it must have been really difficult to face a failed IVF after all the preparation but just wanted to say we must stay strong and we'll soon have babies in our arms :hugs: how many embryos left do you have?


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> We'll be doing icsi-ivf in may, next week we'll meet with our fertility specialist to talk in detail the next steps. I'm really anxious about the money, also we've decided not to tell our relatives or my work colleagues in order to avoid the stress and possible job prospects repercussions, as I have a temporary contract which must be renew in june, this means I'll have to do it all during my holidays since there isn't any good fertility clinic close to our home, it'll be 5 hours drive (2:5 each way) to every appointment... So it all feels really complicated, I had hoped to fall pregnant naturally before it but it's time to face reality, it's next to impossible with the sperm count we have.
> I understand it must have been really difficult to face a failed IVF after all the preparation but just wanted to say we must stay strong and we'll soon have babies in our arms :hugs: how many embryos left do you have?

That sounds like a good plan! I also didn't tell much family or many friends and I definitely didn't tell my work supervisor because I sign annual contracts and didn't want that added stress. Of course, that meant it felt very isolating and only told my family after it failed because I went into a really deep depression. I have a very understanding supervisor at work, but I just don't want to risk him not renewing my contract, I'd rather wait until I know I'm pregnant, and then I'll talk to him about it. It also helps that my fertility clinic is about 2 miles from my job so I was able to do all my appointments on my way into work. Wow, 2.5 hours each way is rough! But it's worth it if it's a good clinic and will help give you a healthy baby. The last week has been extremely hard and I've been grieving, but I'm starting to pick myself up and prepare myself mentally for my next transfer (hopefully in May). I'm very stressed about money, but I want this more than anything so we will just have to make it work! We have 3 day 5-6 blastocysts left, and 2 of them are very good quality (though we didn't do the genetic PGS testing). When I have my appointment next week, I'm planning on asking my RE if he would consider transferring 2 embryos at the same time to help increase the chances of one sticking. I honestly don't know how many more failures I can take. 

I am rooting for you! Looks like we will be doing a cycle around the same time :) Let me know how your appointment goes! It always helps to have someone else to talk to during these treatments, it's so tough!


----------



## elencor

So nice we are going to be May IVF buddies! Maybe we'll be pregnant together [-o&lt;

I'm debating whether to transfer one or two, of course that depends on the number and quality of embryos I get but it's a hard choice, I'mthinking two at the moment. 

On another note I just received the whole budget and it's almost 12.000 euros including all the expenses (if I can do a fresh transfer, which maybe not because I have too many follicles, if delayed transfer around 2k more) , plus around 4000 for each successive transfer. Im having a hard time getting my head around it but it is what is it ](*,)


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> So nice we are going to be May IVF buddies! Maybe we'll be pregnant together [-o&lt;
> 
> I'm debating whether to transfer one or two, of course that depends on the number and quality of embryos I get but it's a hard choice, I'mthinking two at the moment.
> 
> On another note I just received the whole budget and it's almost 12.000 euros including all the expenses (if I can do a fresh transfer, which maybe not because I have too many follicles, if delayed transfer around 2k more) , plus around 4000 for each successive transfer. Im having a hard time getting my head around it but it is what is it ](*,)

Uggh, yeah I know, the cost is very scary and depressing. That's what I keep telling myself: "it is what it is". There's no other way for me to get pregnant, so we will unfortunately just have to deal with these costs. My costs are basically the same so I definitely empathize! My next transfer will be about $5300, plus the cost of medications, but it's what we have to do I suppose. It will definitely all be worth it when we have little ones in our arms :)


----------



## WinterBub

Hi Megan. Sorry again for your loss. I hope you're doing ok, and giving yourself some time to grieve. I take it that they adjust with each transfer, so fingers crossed your Dr learned something that will make the next transfer a success. 

Can I live through both of you in May? ;) The cost side of stuff is really absurd. And I get what you mean about accepting reality, elencor. I saw my OB today, and had to face the fact that my chances of a healthy pregnancy without IVF are slim. Confirmed that egg quality is my issue, and there's no work around other than IVF. We're going to see the RE at the end of the month, and thinking about taking a few months off and then doing IVF late in the summer (August?). Would love to see you both get pregnant in the meantime! ❤️


----------



## elencor

@WinterBub I'm sorry your having these kind of issues too, hopefully IVF will work perfectly for you, and who knows, your chances of getting pregnant naturally might be slim but they exist! Please keep us informed. And how is the weight loss going?


----------



## WinterBub

I have a different issue- getting pregnant isn't the hard part for me. I seemingly have egg quality issues, so the challenge is having a healthy baby. So, the genetic testing is the point for us. 

I've lost two pounds over the last two weeks, but seems I'm unlikely to lose this week. I've been really good at walking/working out. But we went out for sushi and then had pizza one night/the next day. So, that seems to have ruined the week. :( How are you going??


----------



## WinterBub

I also thought that this was really helpful re: glucose! (just ignore the stupid title of the article). I'm going to try some of her tips :) 

Why a spoonful of vinegar makes biscuits less fattening | Daily Mail Online


----------



## elencor

Same as you, I started the week very well but the weekend has been disastrous so I haven't actually lost any weight in the past month or so, but starting today I'm going to be a lot more serious about the diet... At least I haven't gained back any of the weight that I lost. 
Genetic testing sounds like an amazing plan for you then, I wish you all the luck. I'm sorry you're having these heartbreaking kind of problems


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you! Sorry that we're all here for different reasons. :hugs:

Will see what happens tomorrow when I officially weigh in. Oh well, lesson learned that I need to keep at it. I worked out extra today, but that probably isn't going to claw back the week. Good luck to you restarting, too!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Hi Megan. Sorry again for your loss. I hope you're doing ok, and giving yourself some time to grieve. I take it that they adjust with each transfer, so fingers crossed your Dr learned something that will make the next transfer a success.
> 
> Can I live through both of you in May? ;) The cost side of stuff is really absurd. And I get what you mean about accepting reality, elencor. I saw my OB today, and had to face the fact that my chances of a healthy pregnancy without IVF are slim. Confirmed that egg quality is my issue, and there's no work around other than IVF. We're going to see the RE at the end of the month, and thinking about taking a few months off and then doing IVF late in the summer (August?). Would love to see you both get pregnant in the meantime! ❤️

Thank you! I'm so sorry you are having these problems too. I had my appt with my RE today and am feeling hopeful again. He did say my remaining embryos are grade A, so they are very good quality (no genetic testing though, so I'm not sure about that part). Obviously we don't know exactly what happened, it could have been an embryo issue or it could just have been an implantation issue. He did say he is open to transferring 2 embryos next time, so the chances of one sticking will be 60-70% rather than 40-50%. If this next one fails, I will probably do an ERA (endometrial receptivity assay) to see if there is a time where my uterus is most receptive if I'm having an implantation issue. I feel really good about transferring 2 though, so fingers crossed May is the cycle where I will get pregnant!


----------



## elencor

Megan0625 said:


> Thank you! I'm so sorry you are having these problems too. I had my appt with my RE today and am feeling hopeful again. He did say my remaining embryos are grade A, so they are very good quality (no genetic testing though, so I'm not sure about that part). Obviously we don't know exactly what happened, it could have been an embryo issue or it could just have been an implantation issue. He did say he is open to transferring 2 embryos next time, so the chances of one sticking will be 60-70% rather than 40-50%. If this next one fails, I will probably do an ERA (endometrial receptivity assay) to see if there is a time where my uterus is most receptive if I'm having an implantation issue. I feel really good about transferring 2 though, so fingers crossed May is the cycle where I will get pregnant!

 It is likely one of us end up with twins :haha: can you imagine? I think a want a two embryo transfer to improve my chances since I'm not going to have money to do this many times, my doctor is kind of against it though, I'll talk to him tomorrow about it


----------



## WinterBub

I'm glad that your appt went well, and you're feeling hopeful, Megan! FX for twins when you do your transfer in May. And same for you, elencor! Good luck for your appt tomorrow, and please let us know how it goes. Hope that you guys can be bump buddies come May. :) We're going to see the RE at the end of the month, I'm curious now to see what he says about one embryo vs two.


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> It is likely one of us end up with twins :haha: can you imagine? I think a want a two embryo transfer to improve my chances since I'm not going to have money to do this many times, my doctor is kind of against it though, I'll talk to him tomorrow about it

My doctor prefers to start conservatively and transfer one embryo at a time, but since we have a long history at his office (we realized our first appointment was in December 2019!) and he knows the emotional journey this has been, he offered to transfer 2 embryos instead of one :) But he definitely typically starts with one embryo at a time. I honestly would love twins though. It would also be so nice to never have to do this again!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> I'm glad that your appt went well, and you're feeling hopeful, Megan! FX for twins when you do your transfer in May. And same for you, elencor! Good luck for your appt tomorrow, and please let us know how it goes. Hope that you guys can be bump buddies come May. :) We're going to see the RE at the end of the month, I'm curious now to see what he says about one embryo vs two.

Thank you!!! :) I'm feeling excited again and I'm hoping this will be the month. My RE always starts with one embryo instead of 2, and I know there are even restrictions in some states and countries that prevents doctors from transferring more than 1 at a time. He just knows I've had multiple IUI failures, and now IVF, and he knows that we can't financially and emotionally keep having failures, so he actually offered the possibility of transferring 2 embryos next time. I'm very thankful! :) Just really hoping I don't ever have to go through the whole egg retrieval process ever again.


----------



## elencor

I'm so glad your feeling better and with optimism :happydance: 
My appointment today was just to take my bloods for the karyotype and thrombophilias study, but I had called and knew my doctor would be there so hoped to talk to him, we saw him for a couple of minutes and he explained a couple of things regarding the tests and the medication, but he was in a hurry. We'll have an appt with him in 2-3 weeks when all the results are back. 
I'd really love twins more than anything in my life but to be honest I'd probably be terribly scared the whole pregnancy, and also I don't think my doctor will approve but we'll see. I see what you mean with the not wanting to do egg retrieval ever again, I'm really scared of having to do that more than once, I think I'd rather move to embryo adoption, for now thats plan B


----------



## WinterBub

I think it makes sense to start with one. Pregnancy is no joke, and I think the whole industry seems to have had to reorient itself after things like Octomom happened. Lol. I'm a bit mixed on the whole thing: love the idea of twins, but not sure that I would cope with a twin pregnancy/the first 3 years. :rofl: I think your RE has a good plan, Megan. Trying 2 this time around sounds like a solid decision :) Good luck! When do you plan to do the next transfer? And when do you start meds/prep for it?

What was so bad about the egg retrieval? Was it the meds and that stage, or the actual retrieval (or both)? My RE said I wouldn't be on heavy meds, so not sure if that's specific to me, or he was downplaying the whole thing! Also hoping to only have to do it once... In all honesty, I think we will only give IVF one shot. I'd do multiple transfers, but as we have our LO, this is our last avenue to explore. If it doesnt happen, I'll have to make peace with it. Interesting that you'd do embryo adoption, elencor :) I have a friend who wants to have a baby by herself- she's looking into a program where you do the egg retrieval for free, but in exchange you donate some of the eggs that they collect. Not sure on all the details, though. 

When you say karyotype, elencor- do you mean to check if you carry anything? I had that done already, and it does provide real peace of mind.


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> I think it makes sense to start with one. Pregnancy is no joke, and I think the whole industry seems to have had to reorient itself after things like Octomom happened. Lol. I'm a bit mixed on the whole thing: love the idea of twins, but not sure that I would cope with a twin pregnancy/the first 3 years. :rofl: I think your RE has a good plan, Megan. Trying 2 this time around sounds like a solid decision :) Good luck! When do you plan to do the next transfer? And when do you start meds/prep for it?
> 
> What was so bad about the egg retrieval? Was it the meds and that stage, or the actual retrieval (or both)? My RE said I wouldn't be on heavy meds, so not sure if that's specific to me, or he was downplaying the whole thing! Also hoping to only have to do it once... In all honesty, I think we will only give IVF one shot. I'd do multiple transfers, but as we have our LO, this is our last avenue to explore. If it doesnt happen, I'll have to make peace with it. Interesting that you'd do embryo adoption, elencor :) I have a friend who wants to have a baby by herself- she's looking into a program where you do the egg retrieval for free, but in exchange you donate some of the eggs that they collect. Not sure on all the details, though.
> 
> When you say karyotype, elencor- do you mean to check if you carry anything? I had that done already, and it does provide real peace of mind.

As of right now, we are planning for a May transfer (end of May) :) If finances don't allow it, we will postpone but that's what we are really wanting. I would start birth control on day 3 of my next period (so probably around April 9), and then start the Lupron injections about 10 days later. I think they said for an FET, it's a 45-day prep period. 

As for the egg retrieval, aside from the high cost of that part of the process (my meds alone were almost $4000), the injections just took a massive toll on my body and my mental health. I had a lot of side effects and was doing 3 injections a day. There's a minimum of 2 shots a day once you start the cetrotide, which is a blocker of early ovulation, and that one would cause softball-sized welts on my stomach, which would last about 24 hours for me :/. That, the daily ultrasounds and bloodwork, plus the retrieval itself was a painful recovery (luckily only for a few days). I did not end up with OHSS luckily, but I did just have a lot of bad gas pain in my abdomen and GI issues, and obviously my ovaries were very sore because they removed 36 follicles. That was just the hardest part of the journey and I'm hoping that it's behind me and I don't have to do it again :). It's different for everybody, but I do think all the hormones are just a lot for the body. I ended up even having full body eczema and flushing of the skin because of the rapid rise in estrogen. That pretty much cleared up after I stopped the meds and had my egg retrieval procedure. Then I just had to deal with the massive bruises on my butt from the progesterone injections lol. It's odd because during the process, I didn't feel like it was that bad, but when I look back on it, I realize how much of a toll it took. I was just so exhausted and could barely stay awake some days, had massive mood swings and would just cry, my stomach was red, sore, and sometimes itchy (the cetrotide and menopur were the absolute worst), and we didn't tell anybody we were doing this so I just felt very much alone (aside from my supportive partner).


----------



## elencor

I'm not sure if the karyotype shows genetic diseases, I think it just show the shape of the chromosomes to see if they're normal. Well I hope not to get to the point where I have to do embryo adoption... But egg retrieval scares me a lot for some reason, I haven't even researched it much I prefer not to know the details. And I'm scared of my genetic material being bad or going through many many transfers to achieve nothing, I like to know embryo adoption is there as an option in case things go wrong. I am not enjoying all the uncertainty and the unknowns. 

@Megan0625 can I ask a question? Once you start your period and start taking the meds to stimulate the follicles and all that, how many days go between the start of the period and the egg retrieval? Because I've read many times it's about 10 days but my doctor said something about taking meds for about 20 days so I think I'm missing something


----------



## elencor

WinterBub said:


> I have a friend who wants to have a baby by herself- she's looking into a program where you do the egg retrieval for free, but in exchange you donate some of the eggs that they collect.

That's really interesting :-s if things go bad with this IVF cycle I might have to research it :rofl:


----------



## WinterBub

I thought it was a really interesting idea. She is living in the UK, and it does seem to be a thing there. Not sure if egg sharing is a thing/legal everywhere. It's an interesting idea for sure. 

Thank you for the description of the egg retrievals, Megan. Eep, yeah- not super keen to go through that, and I understand why you wouldn't want to have to do it again. FX that the next transfer is successful and thats the end of that for you. :hugs:I'm a little scared of OHSS. I have PCOS and a really high egg reserve, so that seems to put me at higher risk :( Good question for me to ask. Nobody has even mentioned it to me thus far!


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> I'm not sure if the karyotype shows genetic diseases, I think it just show the shape of the chromosomes to see if they're normal. Well I hope not to get to the point where I have to do embryo adoption... But egg retrieval scares me a lot for some reason, I haven't even researched it much I prefer not to know the details. And I'm scared of my genetic material being bad or going through many many transfers to achieve nothing, I like to know embryo adoption is there as an option in case things go wrong. I am not enjoying all the uncertainty and the unknowns.
> 
> @Megan0625 can I ask a question? Once you start your period and start taking the meds to stimulate the follicles and all that, how many days go between the start of the period and the egg retrieval? Because I've read many times it's about 10 days but my doctor said something about taking meds for about 20 days so I think I'm missing something

Hmmm... If I remember correctly, it starts with calling on day 1 of period, then you start taking birth control pills on day 3. You take those for about 14-21 days (depending on the clinic), and that is the time period where they are looking for ovarian suppression and that way they can control the cycle. Then you go in for your baseline ultrasound and to check for cysts, and then you start your stims once you are given the okay. I started stims 2 days after my cyst check. You do your subcutaneous injections for about 8-12 days depending on your response (I think the average time from start of injections to egg retrieval is 10-12 days). I did 10 days of injections, then I did my trigger shot and went in 36 hours later for egg retrieval. I hope that helps!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> I thought it was a really interesting idea. She is living in the UK, and it does seem to be a thing there. Not sure if egg sharing is a thing/legal everywhere. It's an interesting idea for sure.
> 
> Thank you for the description of the egg retrievals, Megan. Eep, yeah- not super keen to go through that, and I understand why you wouldn't want to have to do it again. FX that the next transfer is successful and thats the end of that for you. :hugs:I'm a little scared of OHSS. I have PCOS and a really high egg reserve, so that seems to put me at higher risk :( Good question for me to ask. Nobody has even mentioned it to me thus far!

I think I would go through egg retrieval one more time if I had to (if none of these embryos are good) because my RE did say that sometimes embryo qualities just vary from batch to batch. One cycle might be great quality, but the next might not be, so I would allow myself to go through it one more time, and he said he would change the protocol if necessary to focus more on quality rather than quantity. They did retrieve 36 follicles, 22 of which were mature, so it's possible I lost some quality. But I'm still hopeful for my remaining 3 embryos! I think all the pain of the retrieval and side effects are definitely all worth it, and if they have any reason to worry about OHSS, they will freeze the embryos and have you do a frozen transfer :) Try not to worry too much about it because everybody's experiences are different. I would just be mentally prepared for the worst but be aware that you may have no side effects and a very easy recovery :) And some women have no side effects from the injections either! My estrogen just sky rocketed to over 4300 before they even did the trigger shot, so I think my body didn't like that very much. My clinic also pairs the trigger shot with Lupron (called a dual trigger shot), which apparently decreases chances of OHSS, so you could always ask your clinic about that as well.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the info/advice! I will ask about lessening my risk factors, as that honestly seems really scary. If I do the genetic screening (which we will do if we go ahead with IVF), it would be a frozen transfer for that reason, anyway. :) 

I wonder if the second egg retrieval would be easier in some ways? I hate not knowing what to expect/what is going on. Although, with that being said, obviously hope that it doesnt come to that, and you get a BFP with the next transfer :) 

Hope all is going well for you too, elencor. Did you have your follow up appt that you mentioned?


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Thank you for the info/advice! I will ask about lessening my risk factors, as that honestly seems really scary. If I do the genetic screening (which we will do if we go ahead with IVF), it would be a frozen transfer for that reason, anyway. :)
> 
> I wonder if the second egg retrieval would be easier in some ways? I hate not knowing what to expect/what is going on. Although, with that being said, obviously hope that it doesnt come to that, and you get a BFP with the next transfer :)
> 
> Hope all is going well for you too, elencor. Did you have your follow up appt that you mentioned?

Thank you :) I do think the second egg retrieval would be a bit easier, especially since they know how I responded the first time and can adjust my medication doses to prevent me from over-responding. I also would definitely do genetic testing if I have to do a second retrieval, so I would be freezing my embryos instead of doing a fresh transfer, which would put a bit less stress on my body. I'm definitely hoping for a successful FET though. I received my official pricing sheet yesterday and it will be around $3700 plus the cost of meds, so it's honestly a little less than I expected. 

I hope you both are doing well!


----------



## LeeMcMee

Hi! I came here looking for tips etc because we are about to go through IVF. We did 4 IUIs and then 2 cycles on our own that were just medicated. I have PCOS, hypothyroid, and 1 uterine fibroid. My friend just did IVF and she's not 12 weeks pregnant! She told me to get an auto injector for the shots so they hurt less (cuz she did one on her own and it hurt more than when she used the auto injector). So I bought one online for $125. Back at the end of 2021 we were going to start IVF but the meds for us were also around $4k because the pharmacy they sent me to didn't accept my insurance. Later on I had people telling me I could probably have them use another pharmacy. We waited until this month to pay for everything because long story short we were receiving my husband's inheritance and used some of that for the money owed. I also was able to get my nurse to switch pharmacies so I only paid $1k instead of $4k! Even still we wouldn't have had the money back then. 

So my last birth control pill is tonight and then on Monday I'm going in for my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound. I'm starting stims around April 1st if all is good. I received all my meds in yesterday and god damn there's a lot lol. I appreciated reading your message a few messages back about your experience with the meds. I'm expecting the worse for egg retrieval cuz nothing goes right for me lol even when I did the iodine test in my uterus way back I ended up being allergic to the iodine and I was in so much pain and couldn't move for like 2 days. I know everything is worth it tho!


----------



## WinterBub

Glad to hear the pricing was better than expected, Megan! And it does seem like with each cycle they learn more and more about you personally. So, hope you never have to do another cycle, but at least there are some silver linings for ladies that happens to. :)

Welcome, Lee! Wishing you good luck as you start IVF. Please let us know how it all goes :)

AFM- met with the RE on Friday, and he advised IVF (which was expected). He seemed to think that im pretty likely to be successful- have no problem falling it staying pregnant, my issue is egg quality. So, just have to hope we get at least a couple of healthy embryos. The tentative plan is to start in July/Aug/Sep. I forgot to ask about the Lupron :( Maybe I'll set up an appt with the Dr (not just the ivf coordinator) before we would start.


----------



## Megan0625

LeeMcMee said:


> Hi! I came here looking for tips etc because we are about to go through IVF. We did 4 IUIs and then 2 cycles on our own that were just medicated. I have PCOS, hypothyroid, and 1 uterine fibroid. My friend just did IVF and she's not 12 weeks pregnant! She told me to get an auto injector for the shots so they hurt less (cuz she did one on her own and it hurt more than when she used the auto injector). So I bought one online for $125. Back at the end of 2021 we were going to start IVF but the meds for us were also around $4k because the pharmacy they sent me to didn't accept my insurance. Later on I had people telling me I could probably have them use another pharmacy. We waited until this month to pay for everything because long story short we were receiving my husband's inheritance and used some of that for the money owed. I also was able to get my nurse to switch pharmacies so I only paid $1k instead of $4k! Even still we wouldn't have had the money back then.
> 
> So my last birth control pill is tonight and then on Monday I'm going in for my baseline bloodwork and ultrasound. I'm starting stims around April 1st if all is good. I received all my meds in yesterday and god damn there's a lot lol. I appreciated reading your message a few messages back about your experience with the meds. I'm expecting the worse for egg retrieval cuz nothing goes right for me lol even when I did the iodine test in my uterus way back I ended up being allergic to the iodine and I was in so much pain and couldn't move for like 2 days. I know everything is worth it tho!

I wish you all the best! Yeah, I was so shocked when I saw the amount of meds lol. It is crazy that all of that gets injected into our bodies. You are absolutely right though, all of it will be worth it :) You never know, you may have a completely different experience with the meds. Like I said, I actually felt pretty okay for the most part, but I definitely started feeling the side effects after about days 5-6 (when I started the Cetrotide), but I didn't realize the extent of it until I looked back on the experience after. I swear I must have gone into a bit of shock during all the treatments lol. It felt like time went by so fast during all the injections, egg retrieval, and embryo transfer but nearly stood still during the tww. 

Let me know how everything goes! I'm excited to hear about your BFP story :)


----------



## Megan0625

I have one small update. I decided to talk to my boss and let him know that we are family planning and actively trying to get pregnant. Normally, I wouldn't have had that discussion, but I work in a neuroscience research lab and he renews my contract every year based on job performance, etc. Between that and some dangerous chemicals I work with, I decided to talk to him about me wanting to have kids in the near future to make sure he was supportive (because if it isn't going to be a supportive environment, I would honestly look elsewhere) and to let him know someone else would need to start working with some of those chemicals. As a woman, working in the STEM field is actually very difficult at times because many women in STEM are looked down on if they decide to have kids because they don't see them as committed to work and to science. Well, he was incredibly supportive and it feels like a massive weight was lifted. He told me he is extremely happy with my job performance and that my job is here for me regardless, and he would even support me taking an extended maternity leave when the time comes. I just feel extremely lucky to have this kind of support and I feel like I can go into my FET with so many fewer worries.


----------



## elencor

Congratulations @Megan0625 ! That's amazing, in my case I work a very specific job in the field of science too and my contract is about to expire so it's really not the moment to tell coworkers but as soon as I can it will be a really heavy weight being lifted, provided they take it well like your boss lol 

I've had a couple of really bad weeks because of stress and anxiety regarding an important thing I had to do at my work, I feel a lot better now that it's passed and feel optimistic and happy :D btw we got the results from the thrombophilias study, karyotype and some other tests and it is all good


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Megan0625 that's great they were so supportive :) 

@elencor I'm so sorry you've had a few bad weeks. I am glad things are starting to get better now :)


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> Congratulations @Megan0625 ! That's amazing, in my case I work a very specific job in the field of science too and my contract is about to expire so it's really not the moment to tell coworkers but as soon as I can it will be a really heavy weight being lifted, provided they take it well like your boss lol
> 
> I've had a couple of really bad weeks because of stress and anxiety regarding an important thing I had to do at my work, I feel a lot better now that it's passed and feel optimistic and happy :D btw we got the results from the thrombophilias study, karyotype and some other tests and it is all good

I totally understand that! I wouldn't have told my supervisor now except that we have a few changes happening at my job right now and I felt like I had to tell him so that I made the right decision to stay in this lab. But now I feel like a massive weight has been lifted because I think it was a worry I had for a long time. 

I also have difficult weeks with experiments that give me a ton of anxiety, and some of my experiments involve highly toxic chemicals, so now I feel relieved that my boss knows which chemicals I won't be able to work with and such. 

And I'm so glad for you about your karyotype results! I hope everything can go according to plan :)


----------



## WinterBub

Great news on your test results, elencor! Hope that your stress eases at work :) 

Megan, that's so great! I think it is so hard to be a woman in childbearing years at work. My SIL had real trouble advancing at work, because without saying it, they were clearly worried she would want to have kids soon. In fairness, she did have two babies not that long after all this was happening. Ha! Anyway- so glad that your boss was understanding and supportive :)


----------



## WinterBub

Megan- just a quick question: do you remember how fast you could move on the ivf treatment once you decided on it? How long did it take to order your meds in etc? We might be losing IVF insurance coverage, so may be moving things up and trying to go ahead asap. :shock: I need to call the IVF coordinator and discuss tomorrow.


----------



## elencor

WinterBub said:


> Megan- just a quick question: do you remember how fast you could move on the ivf treatment once you decided on it? How long did it take to order your meds in etc? We might be losing IVF insurance coverage, so may be moving things up and trying to go ahead asap. :shock: I need to call the IVF coordinator and discuss tomorrow.

Our doctor called us today! He says the moment we want to start we just have to tell him and meet him the first day of my period, he'll do an eco and then prescribe the medication to start right away, so it's a lot faster than I thought, in my case at least.
Keep us updated! 

By the way the weight loose journey is going better than I thought I've lost another two kilograms


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the reply! That gives me some hope that this will all work out. [-o&lt; I'll let you know what they say if I manage to talk to the IVF coordinator tomorrow. I should be due for AF in the middle of the month, so fingers crossed the timing with my body would work, and they're open to getting me in ASAP. I'm still a bit in shock as I've had August/September in mind this whole time.

Congrats on the weight loss success! =D&gt; And is your plan now to go ahead the next cycle and start when you get AF? Or do you plan to wait a little longer?


----------



## elencor

No we are planning on starting in two cycles, starting at the end of may most likely, because I want to secure my job first. 

Do you both have serologies for infectious diseases? My doctor told me thats the only necessary thing to be able to start right away, since apparently they need it in order to store the embryos in their chambers.


----------



## WinterBub

I thought both you and Megan were originally going for May. That's exciting- and will come up very soon! ❤️ Smart decision to sort the work situation out beforehand, too. That's exciting that it is all set and you will just need to call to get it going. Wish I'd got the ball rolling last month so it was all set for whenever we said go. I guess I should have asked more questions. Oh well. 

My OH hasn't done any tests with them. Wonder if they will want him to come in and do that. I go in next week to sort out all the paperwork, order meds and have them answer any last questions :shock: I'm excited, but kind of freaking out... Hoping that my cycle doesn't start too early, as I obviously need the meds etc beforehand to be able to start this month. I'm also just not mentally prepared as I'd had late summer in mind. It's all happening very fast all of a sudden.


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Megan- just a quick question: do you remember how fast you could move on the ivf treatment once you decided on it? How long did it take to order your meds in etc? We might be losing IVF insurance coverage, so may be moving things up and trying to go ahead asap. :shock: I need to call the IVF coordinator and discuss tomorrow.

As elencor said, they basically told me to just call in on first day of cycle and we were good to go and get ready to start birth control! But every clinic is a little different. So, our clinic has IVF cycles in batches, so they had people doing IVF cycles January-February, then April-May, then July-August, etc. Our clinic just likes to have people doing IVF have retrievals and embryo transfers around the same time. As far as the meds go, it seems like they were ready as soon as the clinic sent in the prescription. I got a call 2 days later from the pharmacy requesting payments for the meds and asking when I needed them ready. Typically, fertility clinics send the prescriptions automatically to specially pharmacies that specialize in fertility meds so they usually have the meds in stock already (though I'm sure there are ways to get them cheaper). Then, I just let them know when I would need it and they overnighted the meds to me the day before. There were even times where they changed my dose of meds and I was able to run to the pharmacy last minute to pick up additional meds. So, I guess they are used to the time-sensitive procedures.


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> I thought both you and Megan were originally going for May. That's exciting- and will come up very soon! ❤️ Smart decision to sort the work situation out beforehand, too. That's exciting that it is all set and you will just need to call to get it going. Wish I'd got the ball rolling last month so it was all set for whenever we said go. I guess I should have asked more questions. Oh well.
> 
> My OH hasn't done any tests with them. Wonder if they will want him to come in and do that. I go in next week to sort out all the paperwork, order meds and have them answer any last questions :shock: I'm excited, but kind of freaking out... Hoping that my cycle doesn't start too early, as I obviously need the meds etc beforehand to be able to start this month. I'm also just not mentally prepared as I'd had late summer in mind. It's all happening very fast all of a sudden.

I totally understand that! When we did our first IVF cycle in January/February, I knew I had planned on that but time went by so fast and it was all very overwhelming. I was completely freaked out and honestly a nervous wreck lol. I'm honestly more frustrated now because I'm still planning on a May transfer but I'm supposed to call with day 1 of my cycle this month and this second period after my failed IVF is late. My first period immediately after my IVF was normal, came on cycle day 27 (my period is always a 27-30 day cycle), and here I am on cycle day 33 and no signs of my period. There are no chances of me being pregnant, so my nurses just told me it's pretty common for this to happen after an IVF cycle because of all the hormones I was on. But I will start birth control on day 3 of my next cycle and then start taking my meds for an FET (hopefully). I'm excited but definitely nervous about the possibilities of another failure. 

Also, I felt like I knew nothing before I started IVF the first time. I had so many questions but would forget to ask them so I constantly felt like I was just taking it day by day and figuring it out as I went, so it's okay! All of your questions will be answered in time, and just know that many people going through IVF feel the same way! I felt so clueless and felt bad because I think I called the nurses almost every day to ask them questions lol.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the pep talk! They assigned me a nurse who will basically explain and organize everything as we go. She will also be my contact along the way :) So, we will meet her next week to go over everything, sign off, and order meds etc. We had a good, steady plan, and I had months to mentally prep. Now, it's all happening suddenly and is a bit of a race against multiple clocks. Thank you for sharing your experience- it is really helpful to have heard your story and have that example as an idea of what to expect! ❤️ 

And elencor, you were right- they asked my OH to come in and do blood work, just like you said :) Thank you for sharing your knowledge and experiences, too! I'll let you know how I go, so you have another story to refer back to when your time comes for your egg retrieval in May. ❤️ 

I hope that your cycle starts soon, Megan. How irritating to have it be all wonky now that you're ready and waiting to do the transfer. I get the anxiety about a failure. I have every hope that you'll get a BFP this cycle. This journey is one you don't understand until you've been on it: it all happens over such a long period of time and there's so much that unfolds as it goes. Sending all the baby dust your way!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Thank you for the pep talk! They assigned me a nurse who will basically explain and organize everything as we go. She will also be my contact along the way :) So, we will meet her next week to go over everything, sign off, and order meds etc. We had a good, steady plan, and I had months to mentally prep. Now, it's all happening suddenly and is a bit of a race against multiple clocks. Thank you for sharing your experience- it is really helpful to have heard your story and have that example as an idea of what to expect! ❤️
> 
> And elencor, you were right- they asked my OH to come in and do blood work, just like you said :) Thank you for sharing your knowledge and experiences, too! I'll let you know how I go, so you have another story to refer back to when your time comes for your egg retrieval in May. ❤️
> 
> I hope that your cycle starts soon, Megan. How irritating to have it be all wonky now that you're ready and waiting to do the transfer. I get the anxiety about a failure. I have every hope that you'll get a BFP this cycle. This journey is one you don't understand until you've been on it: it all happens over such a long period of time and there's so much that unfolds as it goes. Sending all the baby dust your way!

Please keep up posted! I'm so excited for you! Good news is I started my period and I'm starting my birth control on Saturday! It's all happening so quickly again. The IVF coordinator at my clinic just sent me my schedule and I'm tentatively scheduled for an embryo transfer in mid May (depending on how I respond to meds of course)! Not looking forward to the cost of all the meds but I'm sure it will be much less than the meds before retrieval. I'm getting excited!


----------



## WinterBub

:dance::dance::dance::dance: That's exciting- mid May will come around in no time!!! And that's awesome that you're feeling excited and hopeful ❤️ I'm excited for you, too! 

Thank you! Im in the opposite boat to where you were. I'm like "please don't start, AF!" :coffee: Would be ideal if it does a week from today. Otherwise we'll see how the timing works. It is what it is, I guess!


----------



## Nima

Hi ladies, I hope it's OK if I join you? 
I just read the whole thread and went with you through the ups and downs and I am so sorry for your losses. 

I am also supposed to start ivf in May, but I have a cyst that has to be gone by then (not too hopeful about it happening). So it might be postponed but I honestly can't wait. We are going to do the ivf in Denmark and the costs are about half of what you mentioned, including the travel! If you are in Europe maybe it's worth looking into? 

I hope your May cycles go well! Good luck and hope to read your updates.


----------



## WinterBub

Hi Nima! Welcome :) And best of luck getting rid of the cyst and getting started with IVF in May. How long have you been trying? And do you know what your "cause" for needing IVF is? Don't feel pressured to answer if you don't want to- just curious. It seems like everyone on this thread has had a totally different path to tread, but we've all ended up here at the same time. How do you work out when to travel if you're going from elsewhere to Denmark? Amazing to halve the price!! I suspect the cost wouldn't make sense from the US, otherwise I'd do the same and enjoy some good Danish pastries at the same time ;)


----------



## Nima

Hi @WinterBub and thank you for the warm welcome <3

We are a lesbian couple using sperm from a known donor, who is a friend of ours. Our daughter was conceived through home insemination so we tried that since August now, but it doesn't seem to work and the tracking, organizing, traveling (he lives 2.5 hours away from us and works shifts) and all the stress around ttc is just too much now. 
So we are traveling to Denmark, where we can be treated (we live in Switzerland, where it's still not possible for LGBT couples to access fertility treatment). 

We'll know when to travel because my obgyn will do the ultrasound follicle monitoring and then we book a flight when it's trigger time. 

How are you doing? I hope af comes exactly when you want it to! Good luck.


----------



## WinterBub

Wishing you lots of luck in Denmark, Nima! Sorry that things didn't work out this time around as they did the first time :hugs:And sorry that Switzerland won't allow you to seek IVF there. 

Will the same person carry this baby? Or are you taking "turns"? Obviously we don't get the same range of options there ;) my OH insists that he would if he could, but I'm 100% sure he could not hack it :rofl: 

I'm getting nervous for my appt, and just hoping everything is really straight forward and the timing works out. I'm also worrying that we'll go through all this, and not end up with any viable embryos. :sad2:


----------



## Nima

Oh this is the biggest fear! I can't even imagine that. Honestly I just try not to think of that because it makes me so anxious. I cling to the statistics and hope to be on the right side of it, like most people. 

When is you appointment? I hope it goes smoothly and eases your mind. 

I will carry the second one too since my partner never wanted to be pregnant and she is also 46 so it's probably easier for me (I'm 37). I loved being pregnant and giving birth and love breastfeeding so it works out well for us.


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry for bringing negativity into the conversation! IVF has been a bit of a far off fantasy until now... I'm getting nervous as it is suddenly actually happening. My appointment is tomorrow. I have to spend some time today writing down my questions! 

Lovely that you so enjoyed pregnancy and breastfeeding. Glad that that decision was so easy for you both, Nima. 

Megan- how many days was it from starting stims until you did the egg retrieval? I'll find out tomorrow, but I don't think I will go on birth control at any point- I think they just start when my cycle starts. Wondering if I'm correct, and whether the fact your doctor does batches of retrievals is why they time it differently(?). Hoping my cycle starts on Thursday/Friday, as timing wise that would seemingly be perfect. [-o&lt;


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Sorry for bringing negativity into the conversation! IVF has been a bit of a far off fantasy until now... I'm getting nervous as it is suddenly actually happening. My appointment is tomorrow. I have to spend some time today writing down my questions!
> 
> Lovely that you so enjoyed pregnancy and breastfeeding. Glad that that decision was so easy for you both, Nima.
> 
> Megan- how many days was it from starting stims until you did the egg retrieval? I'll find out tomorrow, but I don't think I will go on birth control at any point- I think they just start when my cycle starts. Wondering if I'm correct, and whether the fact your doctor does batches of retrievals is why they time it differently(?). Hoping my cycle starts on Thursday/Friday, as timing wise that would seemingly be perfect. [-o&lt;

Welcome Nima! I'm in a similar boat with IVF. My partner and I had wanted to have children for a long time but I always wanted to carry and she never did, so it was an easy decision! Unfortunately for us, I kept wanting to put off having kids until we were financially "ready" and I was naive enough to think I would get pregnant very easily. And here we are after 3 failed at-home ICIs, 4 failed IUIs (3 medicated), and 1 failed IVF. I'm very hopeful for our next transfer of 2 embryos though. I wish you all the luck! And if it makes you feel better, I had a cyst at my first ultrasound for my last round of IVF, and when I came back a week later for a re-check, my cyst was gone and I was able to proceed. For this frozen embryo transfer cycle, I'm going in this Friday for my baseline ultrasound and cyst check, so fingers crossed I don't have the same problem as last time!

WinterBub, for me, it was about 10 days of stims, then I did the trigger shot, and then egg retrieval 36 hours later. So about 13 days from start of stims to egg retrieval! And I'm not too sure about whether the birth control is just for them to control our cycles easier, but I think it's also to suppress ovulation and all of our hormones prior to stimulation so we start at a true baseline. Because it suppresses your ovaries, it also prevents ovarian cysts, and ultimately preps ovaries for stimulation. I was on birth control for about 14 days prior to my IVF cycle, got off of it for a few days, started my period the day after I got off birth control (it's actually just withdrawal bleeding), and then started my stims on cycle day 3.


----------



## WinterBub

Interesting! I'll let you know if my protocol will be any different. I'm kind of hoping I won't have to do the BC as that seems to make it all seem so much longer iykwim. Wild to think that either way, I will likely have this all done pretty soon :shock: it also feels very ominous, as we've said we'll only do one egg retrieval. So, whatever the results of this are will be the final try.

I think women get lied to about fertility. I knew that it went downhill from 35, but kind of thought all was good before then. But that hasn't proven true for me, and I have a couple of friends in a similar boat :( I'd say from personal observation it's more like downhill from 30, and some are luckier than others. Obviously some women have no issues at 40+. But it seems clearer and clearer that that's the exception, rather than the rule and the slide downwards starts much sooner than I'd thought.


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Interesting! I'll let you know if my protocol will be any different. I'm kind of hoping I won't have to do the BC as that seems to make it all seem so much longer iykwim. Wild to think that either way, I will likely have this all done pretty soon :shock: it also feels very ominous, as we've said we'll only do one egg retrieval. So, whatever the results of this are will be the final try.
> 
> I think women get lied to about fertility. I knew that it went downhill from 35, but kind of thought all was good before then. But that hasn't proven true for me, and I have a couple of friends in a similar boat :( I'd say from personal observation it's more like downhill from 30, and some are luckier than others. Obviously some women have no issues at 40+. But it seems clearer and clearer that that's the exception, rather than the rule and the slide downwards starts much sooner than I'd thought.

I totally understand, and the anticipation to get started is so hard. I'm not so sure about whether fertility starts to go downhill at 30 or not, but I will say I have quite a few friends who have been struggling with infertility (I'm 30). It does seem to be a growing problem. My partner and I have been trying for 2 years and I am just frustrated with myself for not starting earlier. She was ready way before me and had been asking me for years if I was ready, but I didn't feel ready until I completed my PhD and got a post-doctoral job, and here I am now at the age of 30 with tens of thousands of dollars of student loan debt and now thousands of dollars of fertility treatment debt. I know it will all be worth it in the end, but it is quite the struggle. 

I will say my RE did make it clear that not every egg retrieval cycle is the same. There are a lot of factors that could influence embryo number and quality, and one egg retrieval cycle is not an indicator of the next egg retrieval cycle. Stress, hormones, illness, lab conditions all can affect embryo quality. So it may be worth trying one more egg retrieval cycle if this one doesn't go as planned. I only produced 4 high-quality embryos, even despite retrieving 36 follicles (22 of which were mature). But some of the lack of embryo quality is because we retrieved SO many follicles, so we had quantity over quality. It's all a learning curve. So now we know that IF we do another egg retrieval, we will be adjusting the meds so have higher quality eggs rather than higher quantity. Unfortunately every cycle is a learning process. The reason he chose those doses had to do with my poor response in the past to IUI meds (femara and clomid), and because my AMH is on the low side. We didn't expect to retrieve so many follicles so we may have sacrificed some quality. So the point is to not give up after one cycle if you can swing it. I DO hope though that you only need one egg retrieval to get plenty of high quality little embabies to choose from and your embryo sticks on the first try :)


----------



## WinterBub

You're so sweet- thank you so much for the pep talk! :hugs:

It's so easy with the gift of hindsight to look back and know what we should have done. I wish we had gotten started earlier, too. But it is what it is at this point- don't torture yourself with "what ifs". Of course when we fantasize about what went "wrong", the other choice works out perfectly. But that may not have been the case. (Hopefully you get what I'm trying to say!) I have every hope that your next transfer works, and this whole stress will be behind you :hugs:

You bring up a good point about quality vs quantity... I want to ask about that tomorrow, as I know egg quality is the whole reason that we're doing this!!! Though I suspect they probably have a pretty general protocol that they like to stick to at first. 

That's interesting that you see issues with friends even younger. The people I know who had kids in their 20s all seemed to have no issues. But now the friends I have from high school and college who are mid-30s seem to have a lot more struggles. I don't know- impossible to "have it all", really.


----------



## Nima

Thank you @Megan0625, it is encouraging to know that cysts can disappear so quickly, my obgyn didn't seem too optimistic about it (it's 4 cm/ 1.5 inches). 

I feel like hindsight is also a tricky thing because it gives us weapon against ourselves. We never know what if, so we blame ourselves just in case we could have done things differently... 
I do think being 30 with a PhD and a stable, long lasting relationship, these are already impressive achievements! But I do hear you and know how difficult it can be to want to become a mom and just wait for so long. It's so painful. I hope so much this FET is your baby/babies!!

Good luck on your appointment @WinterBub!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> You're so sweet- thank you so much for the pep talk! :hugs:
> 
> It's so easy with the gift of hindsight to look back and know what we should have done. I wish we had gotten started earlier, too. But it is what it is at this point- don't torture yourself with "what ifs". Of course when we fantasize about what went "wrong", the other choice works out perfectly. But that may not have been the case. (Hopefully you get what I'm trying to say!) I have every hope that your next transfer works, and this whole stress will be behind you :hugs:
> 
> You bring up a good point about quality vs quantity... I want to ask about that tomorrow, as I know egg quality is the whole reason that we're doing this!!! Though I suspect they probably have a pretty general protocol that they like to stick to at first.
> 
> That's interesting that you see issues with friends even younger. The people I know who had kids in their 20s all seemed to have no issues. But now the friends I have from high school and college who are mid-30s seem to have a lot more struggles. I don't know- impossible to "have it all", really.

Good luck at your appointment! I hope they answer all of your questions and you have a better idea of when you will be getting started. It's all very exciting. :) And yes, they will likely have a general protocol and will keep your individual situation in mind when deciding the doses of the meds. Then they can adjust the med doses as they monitor your progress.

I'm picking up all of my prescriptions over the next few days so it's hitting me that I'm about to start IVF cycle #2. I will say there is a HUGE difference in cost between a FET compared to a fresh cycle with egg retrieval. Turns out my embryo transfer will be $3700 and the meds are about $400 total (compared to the $3800 I spent during the fresh cycle on meds alone). It's a huge weight lifted to see that difference in cost. Going in for my cyst check appointment on Friday, so fingers crossed that we will be set for a mid-May transfer!


----------



## Nima

Fingers crossed for you Megan!!


----------



## WinterBub

Hi! So, just had my appt and everything is a bit up in the air. Long boring insurance story is that less is going to be covered than we'd been told. So, the cost will be about $4k more than we'd thought. Obviously, I'm emotionally invested and want to just proceed, but my OH is now wanting to sit down and go over everything. Honestly, I'm not sure what the "right" thing to do is. I also am feeling worried about the whole OHSS issue. I have a really high AMH level, which likely means I will produce lots of eggs (good) but I also have a high chance of developing OHSS- like 50/50 high. :sad2:im not really interested in looking at other clinics, as I really felt today like they had a handle on my history etc. So, going to spend tonight soul searching and deciding what to do. If we want to do it, I'd need to order medication ASAP, so I guess we will think about it tonight and then make a final decision tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## Nima

Oh I'm so sorry it's all so complicated! And you just want to start. So hard! Sending you big hugs and hope you reach a decision that is good for you.


----------



## elencor

Welcome Nima! Hope it all goes well :hugs:

@WinterBub sorry it's all so complicated. I as well have a high AHM so it's more than likely my doctor won't want me to have a fresh transfer so the whole process is probable going to be longer and even more expensive than I'd had anticipated. Everything is up in the air and at this point I'm not sure I'll do IVF in may/June, may have to postpone it to August or September... Due to some family,economic and job problems I'm going through at the moment. I feel very lost right now, but I hope eventually everything will go the right way for once and by the middle of 2023 I'll have a baby in my arms... I'll keep you updated, for right now I'm going to live through you guys so Im really rooting that all your transfers work out perfectly!


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you, ladies! Gah- I'm just so drained from dealing with all of this after a not so great year before that, too. Feeling a bit bitter and angry that i just couldn't have a baby without all this. You know? Anyway... We're going to go over the $ side of things together and try and work out what to do.

I'm sorry that you're dealing with going back and forth, Elencor. It sucks- you get excited and let down over and over. :( And I'm sorry for all the other difficulties on top of the stress of paying for/timing/dealing with IVF. :hugs:august/September isn't too far away... I 100% get the disappointment when you're all geared up and ready to go. I hope everything gets sorted out and you can move ahead soon, or even just get that clarity of when it will all happen for you. And hey- June is a nice time of year for a birthday. ❤️

And yes- I'm excited to live through you other ladies, no matter what we end up doing!


----------



## mimi4

elencor - all the best on your journey x


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub and elencor, I'm so sorry for all the back-and-forth! I know, the whole process is such a roller coaster. My insurance didn't cover any of it, so the cost was so huge. I was really hoping to not have to do an FET but it is what it is, and I'm just glad it isn't as expensive as the fresh transfer, and frozen transfers really are less stressful on the body. The medications will only be one injection a day and then some oral pills, so much less physical stress. So if either of you needs to do a frozen transfer instead of fresh, hopefully that will bring you some ease of mind? I know it's so hard though, especially when timelines change, etc. 

I have a feeling I might have a cyst on my ovary as I've been having quite a bit of sharp pinching pain on one side, but I guess I'll know more tomorrow. My fingers are crossed that I'll be able to start my Lupron injections tomorrow morning!

Hang in there, and I hope everything is able to go as planned for you guys.


----------



## Megan0625

Just a quick update - I do in fact have a small functional cyst on my right ovary, so I'll have to go back in a couple of weeks for another ultrasound and bloodwork to see if it has gone away. If it has, I will start Lupron on the 28th. Bummed to delay it again, but I wasn't super shocked!


----------



## elencor

Thank you :hugs: and yes the process truly is a roller coaster. A relative of mine is terminally ill and between that and some other stuff I'm really tired and overwhelmed, that's why I don't really know when I will be doing IVF at this point, but I really appreciate all your support. 
@Megan0625 so crazy you felt that you had a cyst and you in fact did! I didn't know those sharp pains could mean that, now I'm a bit paranoid because I frequently have them in my right side :rofl: . Sorry you have to delay it, the process is hard enough without all the bumps along the way, fingers crossed its all good in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Nima

@elencor your situation does sound like an emotional roller-coaster, with a terminally ill relative and the uncertainty about starting ivf. I send you big hugs. 

@Megan0625 I hope this little cyst disappears in no time. 

@WinterBub how are you? Did you decide what you're going to do?


----------



## WinterBub

Hope that your cyst goes soon, Megan! How do they monitor that? You just need to keep having scans until it is gone? I suppose this journey teaches us patience, if nothing else. 

Im sorry to hear about your relative, elencor. :hugs:I hope that you're doing ok, and will be able to proceed with IVF shortly. 

We seem to have ironed out a plan. My doctor is out of the office for two weeks in May. So, basically need my cycle to start by Thursday at the latest in order to avoid those dates. The money issues seem to be settled, and now we just need to see how the timing pans out. If we can, we'll go ahead this month, otherwise we will take the summer off (we want to travel to see family etc) and plan to go ahead in Aug/Sep. My OH clearly hadn't been listening to how expensive this was going to be- it was like x4 what he had apparently thought it would be. Though I must admit that when I met with the coordinator, I was also surprised at how much was going to be on top of the original fees discussed. :shrug:


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Hope that your cyst goes soon, Megan! How do they monitor that? You just need to keep having scans until it is gone? I suppose this journey teaches us patience, if nothing else.
> 
> Im sorry to hear about your relative, elencor. :hugs:I hope that you're doing ok, and will be able to proceed with IVF shortly.
> 
> We seem to have ironed out a plan. My doctor is out of the office for two weeks in May. So, basically need my cycle to start by Thursday at the latest in order to avoid those dates. The money issues seem to be settled, and now we just need to see how the timing pans out. If we can, we'll go ahead this month, otherwise we will take the summer off (we want to travel to see family etc) and plan to go ahead in Aug/Sep. My OH clearly hadn't been listening to how expensive this was going to be- it was like x4 what he had apparently thought it would be. Though I must admit that when I met with the coordinator, I was also surprised at how much was going to be on top of the original fees discussed. :shrug:

Yes, they basically just want me to come back in in two weeks to do another ultrasound and bloodwork to see if it has resolved. If it has, then I will start my Lupron injections that day. So far, my embryo transfer will have just been pushed back to May 26 if everything else goes as planned. If I still have a cyst, I will have to come back in a couple of weeks again. Sigh. Yes, this whole thing is a test of patience and lack of control for sure!

I'm so glad the financial side of things have been settled for you! That's a huge part of the IVF stress. I hope your cycle is able to start by Thursday so you can start this month. Keep us posted! :)


----------



## WinterBub

I hope that your scan shows the cyst gone next time around, Megan. So frustrating ](*,)!!! There's nothing you can do about it, so I guess best to just wait and hope for the best at your next scan. Let us know how you're going! 

AFM- no cycle yet, and tomorrow is the cut off to start this month. :( My Dr put me on a supplement that contained inositol, and that caused some odd spotting about 3 weeks ago. So now I'm a bit worried that it messed my cycle up. :-( I'm ok with waiting until August, but just want my stupid body to behave normally. [-o&lt;


----------



## Megan0625

Yes, very true, just trying to keep busy and be patient. IVF is a huge test of patience! 

Oh man, I'm sorry about your cycle delay :/ Hopefully everything will be good to start in August, it will be here in no time. That will definitely give your body some time to regulate as well!


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you! I appreciate the positive spin on my latest drama ;) I'm not upset about waiting a couple of months (which had originally been the plan), just so frustrating to now have my cycle go all wonky. I'm thinking I might talk to them about going on the pill. Franky, I'd like to have some control about when in Aug/Sep we'd start. 

Good luck at your next scan! Fx that annoying cyst will be gone, and we can all live through your next transfer! ❤️


----------



## WinterBub

Hi Megan! Just wondering: what kind of bc are you on when they start your IVF cycle? I am not meant to take the regular pill, but can take the mini pill (for reasons unrelated to IVF). My cycle hasn't started (sigh) and I'm thinking about going on the mini pill between now and the egg retrieval in Aug/Sep. The RE wasn't keen on it when I last saw him, but I'm thinking there are a lot of pros to taking it. Just curious as to what they have you do in between cycles/what kind of pill they place you on at the start of your IVF cycle :-k

How's everyone else going? When will you start your IVF cycle/travel to Denmark, Nima?


----------



## Nima

@WinterBub the uncertainty is so heavy, I am with you. But you do sound positive and ready for August to come... hope you find a plan that fits you so you can feel you have more clarity about this start. 

Patience is really the name of the game here. I am not known to be a very patient person (I keep all my patience for my daughter...) so I am kinda going crazy not knowing if we can start in May or if it will be delayed due to the cyst. I'll know on May 3rd. Trying to keep positive about it, and enjoy the beautiful spring with my little girl.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you, Nima! Keep us updated- hard to believe that May is just around the corner. :shock: I hope everything will be fine for you to get started right away then. 

Parenthood is about patience, so good practice to deal with these issues now (as frustrating as this all is! :sad2:)


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Hi Megan! Just wondering: what kind of bc are you on when they start your IVF cycle? I am not meant to take the regular pill, but can take the mini pill (for reasons unrelated to IVF). My cycle hasn't started (sigh) and I'm thinking about going on the mini pill between now and the egg retrieval in Aug/Sep. The RE wasn't keen on it when I last saw him, but I'm thinking there are a lot of pros to taking it. Just curious as to what they have you do in between cycles/what kind of pill they place you on at the start of your IVF cycle :-k
> 
> How's everyone else going? When will you start your IVF cycle/travel to Denmark, Nima?

Hi there! :) They always have me on Cryselle 28 at the start of an IVF cycle, which is a combination birth control. I honestly don't know a whole lot about the minipill, but it's worth talking to your RE about (reasons they aren't keen on it, etc), especially if you can't take the regular pill.


----------



## Megan0625

Update... My cyst is still there but bloodwork shows it is suppressed and is no longer producing estrogen, so my estradiol levels are less than 5 pg/mL (down from 152 pg/mL)! That means I'm all good to start Lupron injections to prep for my FET. Just finished my first shot of 10 units of Lupron, and will be doing these injections for a couple of weeks before I start the estrogen pills. Hopefully these shots go smoothly and we can plan on a 5/26 transfer.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great you can start Lupron :) 
Best wishes :)


----------



## Nima

So happy for you Megan! Good luck!


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> So happy for you Megan! Good luck!

Thank you! :) Nervous but excited.


----------



## WinterBub

:happydance: that's awesome news! Let us know how things are going. I'll have everything crossed that it goes well :flower:


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> :happydance: that's awesome news! Let us know how things are going. I'll have everything crossed that it goes well :flower:

Thank you! It's going well so far, I'm not having any real side effects from the Lupron, but the birth control is giving me lots of mood swings. Luckily tonight is my last dose, I've been on BC for over a month consecutively now so I'm looking forward to stopping that. My next ultrasound and blood draw is Thursday, and I should be decreasing my Lupron dose and starting estrogen pills on Friday, assuming blood work looks good.

Also, since I've been doing fertility treatments for a couple of years now, I looked through my history and was shocked. In 2 years, I have visited the clinic 50 times, have had a very painful hyserosalpingogram, have gone in for 22 blood draws, have had 18 transvaginal ultrasounds, I have gone through 6 vials of sperm, 4 IUIs, 1 egg retrieval procedure, 1 embryo transfer, I have administered myself 45 injections at home, and have been on 8-9 different medications. It's just so crazy because when I finally decided I was ready to have kids, I was naive enough to think I would get pregnant right away, but this has been quite a journey. Anyway, with all that said, my fingers are crossed that this is my month. 

And Nima, please let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow! You never know about cysts. My last cyst was gone a week after they found it, and this cyst is still here after 3 weeks, but is not producing estrogen. My fingers are crossed that yours is gone and you get the green light!


----------



## Nima

Wow Megan, this list of treatments and procedures is long.. I am glad you are feeling ok with the lupron, and hope bc stops messing with your mood. I hate mood swings, they make me feel so guilty... 

Afm: My cyst is gone! Now waiting to bleed and will start gonal f on day 2. Very excited.


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Wow Megan, this list of treatments and procedures is long.. I am glad you are feeling ok with the lupron, and hope bc stops messing with your mood. I hate mood swings, they make me feel so guilty...
> 
> Afm: My cyst is gone! Now waiting to bleed and will start gonal f on day 2. Very excited.

That's great! I'm so excited for you :)


----------



## mimi4

I am so happy to read news from you


----------



## Anke82

I just read all posts… I hope after all the struggles you all end up with your healthy babies! ❤️

I have been devastated, crying a lot, losing hopes. I had my IUI#4 and feel my period will come again. I am 40, never really took the pill, never prevented pregnancy, never got pregnant in my life… all exams are normal, doctors see no problems but obviously there is one… I don’t get pregnant. I am afraid I need to try IVF, but I do suffer from anxiety/hypochondria for over 10 years (maybe this is the problem… too much stress), I am terrified of injections, OHSS, surgeries… so you can imagine that IVF looks pretty scary to me. Plus, the financials which we don’t have! Sometimes I wonder if I am supposed to be a mother at all! My partner has two kids who are at my place quite often, and recently I am getting so resentful because he has kids with his ex but now we don’t manage to have our own, so I am just the step-mother, unappreciated for my efforts… as the kids don’t really give a damn. They take over my apartment and I just feel like a ghost. I wish to have a family as well. Sorry for the bitter post, this whole TTC is making me sick. :( I wish to gain my hope back…. I have no courage for IVF right now but time is ticking and I am moving to 41.

Anyway… don’t want to bring negativity! Just felt like opening up my heart and saying things I cannot share with anyone I know, as they don’t understand my pain.

I truly wish all your dreams come true, you are brave to go through this process, and I know it is worth it and I know you will have your babies! The hope and faith help! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Nima

@Anke82 I send you big big hugs. This sounds hard and discouraging. I know how it feels to want to become a mom and not knowing if it will ever happen, it is so difficult. Have you heard of "natural cycle ivf"? It is not as successful as regular ivf but you can collect eggs and make embryos for a few consecutive months and then you have good chances without having to stimulate. It doesn't solve the financial aspect, of course. Just an idea, sorry if it's not much help. 

Afm: I started stimulation on Saturday, so far so good. Trying to trust my body and not worry about too little/too many/not good enough follicles.


----------



## Anke82

Nima said:


> @Anke82 I send you big big hugs. This sounds hard and discouraging. I know how it feels to want to become a mom and not knowing if it will ever happen, it is so difficult. Have you heard of "natural cycle ivf"? It is not as successful as regular ivf but you can collect eggs and make embryos for a few consecutive months and then you have good chances without having to stimulate. It doesn't solve the financial aspect, of course. Just an idea, sorry if it's not much help.
> 
> Afm: I started stimulation on Saturday, so far so good. Trying to trust my body and not worry about too little/too many/not good enough follicles.


Thank you for your response Nima! Actually I tried to propose this to my doctor, as well as mini-IVF (when you take clomid instead of injections), the answer of my doctor was: you are too old, probably only 1 out of 10 eggs is good, so it does not make sense for you.. he just refused. Doctors don’t think so much of your feelings here in Germany. 

I wish you good luck with your cycle!!! And that you both get your baby #2! ❤️


----------



## WinterBub

Wow Megan, that's a lot when you see it all written down like that! What a journey.... How are things going now? It's so easy with hindsight to wish we'd done things differently, but of course we didn't know then what we know now. I have everything crossed that you'll get your twins after this next transfer. ❤️

That's so exciting that you've started stims, Nima! :) Wishing you an easy go of it. How are you feeling a couple of days in?

I'm sorry for how you're feeling and all you've been through to date, Anke. Wishing you will find guidance for how to proceed. ❤️


----------



## Megan0625

Anke82 said:


> I just read all posts… I hope after all the struggles you all end up with your healthy babies! ❤️
> 
> I have been devastated, crying a lot, losing hopes. I had my IUI#4 and feel my period will come again. I am 40, never really took the pill, never prevented pregnancy, never got pregnant in my life… all exams are normal, doctors see no problems but obviously there is one… I don’t get pregnant. I am afraid I need to try IVF, but I do suffer from anxiety/hypochondria for over 10 years (maybe this is the problem… too much stress), I am terrified of injections, OHSS, surgeries… so you can imagine that IVF looks pretty scary to me. Plus, the financials which we don’t have! Sometimes I wonder if I am supposed to be a mother at all! My partner has two kids who are at my place quite often, and recently I am getting so resentful because he has kids with his ex but now we don’t manage to have our own, so I am just the step-mother, unappreciated for my efforts… as the kids don’t really give a damn. They take over my apartment and I just feel like a ghost. I wish to have a family as well. Sorry for the bitter post, this whole TTC is making me sick. :( I wish to gain my hope back…. I have no courage for IVF right now but time is ticking and I am moving to 41.
> 
> Anyway… don’t want to bring negativity! Just felt like opening up my heart and saying things I cannot share with anyone I know, as they don’t understand my pain.
> 
> I truly wish all your dreams come true, you are brave to go through this process, and I know it is worth it and I know you will have your babies! The hope and faith help! ❤️❤️❤️

I totally understand, TTC is such an isolating and difficult journey! Nobody really understands how hard it is unless they go through it themselves, unfortunately. I actually just had a mental breakdown a few nights ago about it because my 21-year-old cousin just got pregnant so easily, and neither she nor her boyfriend have jobs and are so unprepared. I'm struggling because I hate feeling jealous or resentful toward a family member or other pregnant women, but it's easier said than done, it just feels so unfair sometimes. For a moment, I had that fleeting thought that maybe I'm not meant to be a mother. Part of it is the meds I think, because they cause me to be extra emotional, but it's hard to maintain my positivity all the time. I'm feeling much better today and I know I will do whatever it takes to make it happen.

And I also understand the fear of IVF, it is quite a daunting journey, and I think that was part of my mental breakdown. The injections are actually quite a bit easier than I expected, they are quite quick and usually don't hurt. I also understand the fear of OHSS, I have hypochondria and anxiety as well so I was terrified and assumed every symptom was a sign of OHSS. I took all the precautions - ate a high-protein diet, drank 60oz of water/electrolytes a day, and I ended up with some abdominal pain and bloating, but no signs of OHSS! Obviously the financials are tough, it still scares me because I'm afraid it won't work and I will have to find a way to pay for it again. But if you can find a way, I believe it is totally worth it!

Anyway, never apologize for needing to vent, I totally understand everything and all of your fears! That's why I joined this forum, I couldn't talk about this with anyone except for my partner and I needed a support group.


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Wow Megan, that's a lot when you see it all written down like that! What a journey.... How are things going now? It's so easy with hindsight to wish we'd done things differently, but of course we didn't know then what we know now. I have everything crossed that you'll get your twins after this next transfer. ❤️
> 
> That's so exciting that you've started stims, Nima! :) Wishing you an easy go of it. How are you feeling a couple of days in?
> 
> I'm sorry for how you're feeling and all you've been through to date, Anke. Wishing you will find guidance for how to proceed. ❤️

Things are going okay right now. Things are a little uncertain and stressful, but as far as I can tell, the IVF part is going okay. I started the estradiol pills last week and am still doing Lupron injections every morning and I assume I'll be starting PIO shots next week. I still have a cyst on my ovary but it is suppressed so they aren't worried. Going back in for another ultrasound on Thursday and then next Monday to make sure my lining is thickening. Thank you so much for all of your support! I know, I try to tell myself that there's no point in wishing I did things differently, but those thoughts do cross my mind sometimes. I do feel like we are going through this journey for some reason, and we will have a deep appreciation for our little ones when they come ❤️. 

On another front, my partner's grandma just came down with a very quick and horrific infection and she was given only 3-5 weeks to live. Given the state of her health, it could be less than 3 weeks, so I am prepared to stop treatment if she passes suddenly and we go to her funeral. That's been the biggest source of our stress right now. We don't want to quit treatment now because we've already used up most of my Lupron and it expires in a few weeks anyway, but we are prepared to quit if we need to quickly leave to go out of state to a funeral. The nurse recommended we continue as planned and just take it day by day at this point. It is a very sad situation because it was very important to my partner for her grandma to meet our baby (or babies), but we didn't see this coming and we didn't expect it to take this long to get pregnant.


----------



## Nima

@Megan0625 I am praying that you can both complete the cycle and get to say goodbye to your partner's grandma. This is such an impossible and sad situation.

@Anke82 I am sorry you had such an experience with your doctor, what a shame. So many doctors forget they are also just people, not only in Germany. 

@WinterBub thank you!


----------



## Anke82

@Megan0625
thank you for your message… I am happy to find this forum and to feel understood. I was already starting to think I was turning into the evil step-mother of the fairy tales, by feeling this anger and resentment for not having kids with my partner but seeing his kids (my failure reminder) every two weeks.

I pray for you for this cycle ❤️, I hope everything turns out well for you, and also for the grandma of your partner.

@Nima
Thank you too for your support. I will try to visit another fertility clinic to see if they are more reasonable.

@WinterBub 
Thank you too for your kind message! 



❤️❤️❤️
I wish you all a lot of success on this journey! (And very soon!)


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry to hear that, Megan :( I hope that you can finish out this cycle and complete the transfer. And im sorry for your partner and her family. Hoping everything is going as ok as they can at these times in life ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Sorry to hear that, Megan :( I hope that you can finish out this cycle and complete the transfer. And im sorry for your partner and her family. Hoping everything is going as ok as they can at these times in life ❤️

Thank you ❤️ We are definitely hanging in there. I did have my appointment this morning and I think everything is still on track for a 5/26 embryo transfer. My cyst is officially gone (though it wasn't causing any problems anyway) and my uterine lining is 9mm thick, which I guess is pretty good for this stage. I increased my Estrace dose this morning and am just waiting for updated medication instructions (based on bloodwork results), which I will receive this afternoon. We are just taking it day by day at this point.


----------



## Nima

Thinking of you, Megan.


----------



## Nima

Some mid-IVF anxiety here... I have 25 follicles and some of them are already about 15mm in diameter, and it seems that my egg pick up will only be on Wednesday. I am so afraid that it's too late. Plus I am worried that it's too many follicles and that I will have ohss. And generally, I am just so anxious...


----------



## WinterBub

:hugs:Nima! I totally get it. They told me that I have a more than 50% chance of getting OHSS. :( Is the egg retrieval date set because you will have to travel? I will have everything crossed for you that everything goes well between now and then. I'm sure your doctor is on top of everything, and it will work out. :hugs:i get the anxiety, and wouldnt underestimate how the stress and hormones are making all of those worries much more intense, too. Just a few days to go- you've got this! 

Glad to hear that everything is looking good, Megan!


----------



## Nima

Thank you so much @WinterBub <3
Yes the anxiety is definitely not unrelated to the storms of hormones in my body... 
We are actually traveling to Denmark tomorrow already but I guess they want to let the smaller follicles a better chance, since most of them are about 10mm. 
I think they know what they are doing, it's just so stressful anyway. 
I want it to be Monday and know when the transfer is and maybe it'll ease the anxiety a bit. 

50 percent is a lot! Why did they estimate you have such a high risk? I am actually not a very likely at risk patient, I am 37, no pcos, just many eggs.


----------



## WinterBub

I have a really high egg reserve, and PCOS. So apparently those two things up my odds by quite a lot. I just plan to drink a lot of water and do whatever else is meant to stave it off. It is a scary thought, though. I was also considering asking whether I could preemptively do some IV fluids. Is that worth you asking too? If they would do it, my thought is why not?! Do you have an OB/GYN at home who you could set up to see after your retrieval? (Or how long will you stay in Denmark?)

I'm sure you will feel better once you've completed the travel, and seen the doctor there. It's all stressful, and I can imagine that when you get to the point you're at, you really just want this last bit to go well. There's no indication anything is wrong, so I'll have everything crossed you get good news once you arrive in Denmark. I was thinking to myself just now how bizarre this whole thing is. Amazing that we've worked out how to do IVF. But also totally weird to hijack these processes ;) will be wild to look at our babies and know what all getting them here took!

:) Keep us updated!


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Some mid-IVF anxiety here... I have 25 follicles and some of them are already about 15mm in diameter, and it seems that my egg pick up will only be on Wednesday. I am so afraid that it's too late. Plus I am worried that it's too many follicles and that I will have ohss. And generally, I am just so anxious...

I totally understand the anxiety! I had quite a high response, probably higher than they even expected. I have bad health anxiety so I was already nervous about the possibility of getting OHSS, but when they retrieved 36 follicles, I was definitely nervous about it. About 4-5 days before retrieval, I remember having at least 8-10 around the 14-15mm size but they wanted me to have more of my follicles in the mature size range, so they had me continue stims. After your monitoring appointments, they will move the egg retrieval up if they believe you have enough mature follicles. I know it's hard not to be anxious, but I think it sounds like everything is good and you are on the right track :). By the day of my retrieval, I had tons of follicles in the 18-22mm range, some even slightly larger.


----------



## Nima

Thank you lovely ladies! It feels so comforting to be understood, not even my partner gets it, i feel. 

We arrived in Denmark and it's beautiful and our apartment has sooooo many stairs my toddler is basically at life danger all the time... lol I guess she'll learn very quickly how to climb up and down (she can do it but not very well). 

Tomorrow I have my appointment and I plan to walk there (30 minutes) and try and mentally prepare for whatever comes. 

Megan how are you doing? Do you feel better?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your appointment :)


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Thank you lovely ladies! It feels so comforting to be understood, not even my partner gets it, i feel.
> 
> We arrived in Denmark and it's beautiful and our apartment has sooooo many stairs my toddler is basically at life danger all the time... lol I guess she'll learn very quickly how to climb up and down (she can do it but not very well).
> 
> Tomorrow I have my appointment and I plan to walk there (30 minutes) and try and mentally prepare for whatever comes.
> 
> Megan how are you doing? Do you feel better?

I don't think my partner fully understood either, I think it's hard to understand unless you go through it yourself. Every step of IVF is very anxiety-inducing. Let us know how your appointment goes :)

I'm doing okay, my partner's grandma passed away early this morning so I've been doing my best to comfort her and just be supportive during this time. We have an ultrasound tomorrow morning (5/16), and then again on 5/19 to see my uterine lining thickness, and I'm hoping we could get a more solid embryo transfer date. It looks like we will very likely be leaving next week for the funeral over next weekend, so the plan is to be able to go to our appointment on 5/19 and leave right after to go to the funeral. If it all works out that way, we will return a few days before the embryo transfer. It's so much to even think about, but this all happened so suddenly, so we are going to try our hardest to make it work.


----------



## Nima

@Megan0625 I am so sorry for your and your partner's loss and hope your timing is OK with going to the funeral. So much to handle! 

@WinterBub I really understand what you mean about hijacking the natural process, it does feel weird. I am very grateful for it, and it's still strange. 

The appointment was OK today. The doctor was very unsure of whether to go on with trigger hcg and fresh transfer or move to gonapeptyl and freeze all. I let him decide because I feel my brain can't make such a decision at the current hormonal and emotional state. So we'll do the fresh transfer and hope I don't develop OHSS. 
Pick up is on Wed, transfer probably on Saturday. Excited and scared...


----------



## WinterBub

Megan, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope that you're both doing ok :hugs:just take it all a day at a time.:hugs:

Nima- that all sounds really good! It all seems like such monumental decisions all the time, doesn't it? Glad that your doctor has a plan and you'll be able to do the transfer before you go home. Just remember to drink electrolytes (do they have something like Pedialyte in Denmark? It's an electrolyte drink you give to kids when they're sick and a risk of dehydration.) Wishing you all the best for the next couple of days xxx


----------



## Megan0625

@Nima Thank you very much. And that all sounds pretty promising. I think it's a good idea to plan on a fresh transfer, and if you are showing signs of OHSS on the day of transfer, they will likely reschedule it. As long as you drink lots of water and electrolytes and eat a high protein diet, I think you will be okay :) I know, it's so stressful during a time when we are supposed to be keeping our stress levels low. My fingers are crossed for you, it's so exciting! 

@WinterBub Thank you, we are doing okay. My partner is sad as her grandma raised her, but she had been suffering, so we are glad she is out of pain. As far as our FET plan goes though, everything is looking really good. My lining has thickened to 10mm (goal is at least 7mm), but my estradiol still isn't quite where they want it, so we added an estradiol patch I wear on my abdomen. We are taking a road trip out to Texas for the funeral on Thursday, immediately after my final lining check. My doctor is so great and gave us both a hug and assured us that our treatment plan will not change, so the plan is still to do an FET next week after we return :). Since we are driving, it will be easy for us to travel with all of my many meds since I will probably have to start progesterone injections while we are there.


----------



## Nima

Thank you so much @Megan0625 and @WinterBub 

Megan your doctor sounds like a real person, that is so good to know you are in good hands. 

I am going to my retrieval in 10 minutes, hoping for the best but definitely preparing for worst case scenarios, so scary. I will buy some yarn before I go in so I can knit through the next day or so when I can't do much else. Knitting is a new hobby that calms me like magic... weird, i know. 
My daughter is with a fever though so I hope I can really rest. 

I'll update you here about how it went. <3


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Thank you so much @Megan0625 and @WinterBub
> 
> Megan your doctor sounds like a real person, that is so good to know you are in good hands.
> 
> I am going to my retrieval in 10 minutes, hoping for the best but definitely preparing for worst case scenarios, so scary. I will buy some yarn before I go in so I can knit through the next day or so when I can't do much else. Knitting is a new hobby that calms me like magic... weird, i know.
> My daughter is with a fever though so I hope I can really rest.
> 
> I'll update you here about how it went. <3

Yes, I couldn't have asked for a better doctor, he is so kind and has the best bedside manners. I hope your retrieval went well, and I hope your daughter is feeling better!


----------



## Nima

The retrieval was ok, pain is much better today. We got 12 mature eggs, of which only 6 fertilized. I am a bit disappointed since I had so many follicles but I am still hoping that those that fertilized will develop well. The waiting is hard. 2 more days to wait for the transfer and 4 more to know if we'll have any blasts to freeze. 

Oh an my daughter is back to her normal wildness so that's good. 

I feel overwhelmed from all that we've been through and the weight of the information we're still waiting for.


----------



## Nima

You guys, we are officially in the tww! 
Had a 3 day embryo transfer today, 5 more embryos are still developing in the incubator. 

Now I can just pray and wait.


----------



## Anke82

I wish you both have good news soon! Hope it works out this time! ❤️

On my side I could not go further as the doctor found an ovarian cyst and asked me to come back next cycle.


----------



## Megan0625

@Nima Congratulations! You are pregnant until proven otherwise. I wish you so much luck and have my fingers crossed for you. It's so exciting! My embryo transfer is on 5/26! I started my progesterone injections a few days ago.

@Anke82 I'm sorry, I totally understanding how disappointing that is. My IVF cycle was postponed a few weeks due to my cyst they found, but luckily they were able to move ahead once it was suppressed and stopped producing estrogen. It ended up resolving after a couple of weeks of Lupron injections. Next cycle will be here before you know it! :)


----------



## Nima

@Anke82 oh cysts are so frustrating and seem to appear exactly on the wrong time! I hope yours goes away quickly. 

@Megan0625 two more days to go! How are you feeling?

We just got the news from the lab that we have 3 blastocysts frozen. That's good, considering only 6 eggs fertilized and 1 embryo was transferred on day 3. 
Somehow I don't even dare to hope that it actually worked on this cycle, but soon I'll start itching to test.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nima said:


> @Anke82 oh cysts are so frustrating and seem to appear exactly on the wrong time! I hope yours goes away quickly.
> 
> @Megan0625 two more days to go! How are you feeling?
> 
> We just got the news from the lab that we have 3 blastocysts frozen. That's good, considering only 6 eggs fertilized and 1 embryo was transferred on day 3.
> Somehow I don't even dare to hope that it actually worked on this cycle, but soon I'll start itching to test.

  That's good news. Good luck :)


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> @Anke82 oh cysts are so frustrating and seem to appear exactly on the wrong time! I hope yours goes away quickly.
> 
> @Megan0625 two more days to go! How are you feeling?
> 
> We just got the news from the lab that we have 3 blastocysts frozen. That's good, considering only 6 eggs fertilized and 1 embryo was transferred on day 3.
> Somehow I don't even dare to hope that it actually worked on this cycle, but soon I'll start itching to test.

I'm feeling really good! We just got back from the funeral, which was very emotional, but it was a nice service and I'm glad we were able to grieve and pay our respects. Losing my grandma-in-law will be a huge adjustment and will be sad, but we are just happy to be moving forward with our fertility treatments and are looking forward to the transfer. I HATE the PIO shots, they give me the worst cramps every time! Having those side effects during an 18-hr drive was not fun. I'm super excited for Thursday but I'm going to be honest that I'm very scared. After my first cycle failed, I'm so scared of getting my hopes up. I do feel better that we are transferring 2 embryos but I definitely am scared, I don't even know how ti will feel when I do get a positive pregnancy test. I plan on avoiding testing at all costs because I got my first negative pregnancy test 7 days after my last transfer and I immediately felt discouraged and grieved, and I'm not sure I want to put myself through that again. But I also don't know if I can make it through the whole tww without testing. Oh well, I guess time will tell!


----------



## Nima

Good to hear you're doing well. I hope you'll have enough distraction to be able to not test. I hate this testing but can't really avoid it. I already started to test and I don't have tests at home so I ordered some online. My mother will visit us this week so hopefully this will help with not testing. 
I feel crampy and bloated again but I am trying hard not to symptom spot.


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Good to hear you're doing well. I hope you'll have enough distraction to be able to not test. I hate this testing but can't really avoid it. I already started to test and I don't have tests at home so I ordered some online. My mother will visit us this week so hopefully this will help with not testing.
> I feel crampy and bloated again but I am trying hard not to symptom spot.

I totally understand, I doubt that I'll be able to avoid testing. I definitely find that keeping myself busy is the best way to avoid testing and symptom spotting (which I'm the worst at). I symptom spot every time, which is especially hard when on PIO shots because they mimic pregnancy symptoms. I will have to try to stay busy at work! My fingers are crossed for you and I hope this is your cycle! :) Please keep us posted!


----------



## WinterBub

Ooooooo, so exciting Nima! How are you feeling? When can you test?! I'll be thinking of you and hoping you get that BFP. And glad that you have 3 embryos frozen just in case/for the future. ❤️ Have you traveled back home? And no signs of OHSS? 

How exciting, Megan! I just realized that that means you went today!!!! FX this is it for you. Did they transfer two embryos? I'll be thinking of you, too ❤️ 

Anke- so sorry! I had never realized that cysts were such an issue. But they keep coming up on this thread, so seemingly they are?! I hope you can go ahead next cycle.


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Ooooooo, so exciting Nima! How are you feeling? When can you test?! I'll be thinking of you and hoping you get that BFP. And glad that you have 3 embryos frozen just in case/for the future. ❤️ Have you traveled back home? And no signs of OHSS?
> 
> How exciting, Megan! I just realized that that means you went today!!!! FX this is it for you. Did they transfer two embryos? I'll be thinking of you, too ❤️
> 
> Anke- so sorry! I had never realized that cysts were such an issue. But they keep coming up on this thread, so seemingly they are?! I hope you can go ahead next cycle.

It went really well! They were able to transfer 2 beautiful little embryos. ❤️ Everything seemed to go very smoothly. I went on complete bedrest yesterday and went to my fertility acupuncture, and have just been taking it easy today. I've done a few things around the house, but other than that, we strolled around the mall, saw a movie, and cuddled up at home. I feel good but I'm still very cautious and nervous about it potentially not working. Fingers crossed the little embabies are nestling in nicely ❤️. Of course the PIO injections leave me very crampy, so I don't really think I will feel implantation cramps WHEN they happen. This will be a long two weeks!


----------



## Nima

@WinterBub thank you hun! I am well. The tww is hard but today I have a good feeling because I saw a vvvfl today and I hope it's the beginning of our bfp. I know it can also be a chemical, but i allow myself to be happy. 
I did have mild ohss in the 3 days after the retrieval but it was much better when they transferred the embryo. I hope it sticks!!

@Megan0625 wow 2 embryos! Congratulations! I hope they stick.


----------



## Megan0625

Wow, that's great news! Do you have any news on any line progression? My fingers are crossed for you! I broke down and did my first test at 4 days post FET today and my first test was negative, so I'm feeling a little discouraged. I know it's still early but it brought back the feelings from my last IVF cycle. I'm probably going to test again in a couple of days.


----------



## elencor

I'm rooting for you @Megan0625 and @Nima !! And Nima that's amazing news congratulations, I know it's still early but here hoping for progression. 
Haven't been around lately because it's been a few difficult weeks with my pet dying and some other things, 
but I'm very happy and excited to hear you two transferred embryos already! Keeping my fingers crossed :hugs::hugs:

AFM we'll be doing the whole thing most likely in August, I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Nima

@Megan0625 I totally understand you, seeing this white test hurts, even when you know it's early. I had my first vvvfl 8 days past transfer, and it was a 3day embryo. So testing in a couple of days sounds like a good idea. I hope so much that you get your bfp soon!! Please keep us updated <3

@elencor so sorry about your pet dying. This is so painful. Thank you for being here and rooting for us. 

I got my digital bfp today, but somehow I am more worried than excited. I hope I will soon start feeling pregnant and have some more confidence that it sticks. And I already made an appointment for the first scan, but it's only in a month from now so I still have to wait.


----------



## WinterBub

Congrats, nima! Really hope everything keeps going the right way and this is it for you. ❤️ Try to stay positive! Everything so far suggests that you're pregnant, and there's no reason to think it won't stick.

And hang in there, Megan. I hope that you will have a line appear the next time you test. Thinking of you, and wishing you all the best. I hope that you will get your twins this cycle. There's no definitive answer just yet- so don't write yourself off! You stay positive, too!!!

Hi elencor. Sorry about your pet. But that's exciting that you're all set for August. I hope I'll be doing IVF around the same time as you!


----------



## Megan0625

@Nima Congratulations! That's fantastic news. I tested using a cheapie Wondfo test this morning and I swear I see a vvvfl? It could be my mind playing tricks on me or perhaps an evap line but it did show up within 5 minutes, and yesterday's test was stark white. I don't believe it quite yet because I know there could be false positives with these tests or I'm just imagining things, so I'll probably re-test later or tomorrow. I have absolutely no symptoms though, aside from progesterone side effects, so that's really throwing me off. 

@elencor I'm so sorry about the death of your pet, that is so incredibly hard.


----------



## WinterBub

Eep! Good luck, Megan! Get a couple of different brands. If it shows up on multiple, then I'd totally believe it! It is pretty common not to get morning sickness or anything until 6 weeks+, so wouldn't put too much stock into that as an early indicator one way or another. This is very exciting! Hope you see progression on your next test. ❤️


----------



## Megan0625

Okay, I took another test this afternoon when I got home and I really think this looks like a real line. It's the same brand of test as this morning but the line is definitely more visible - I don't have to squint to see it. What do you all think? This was after 4 minutes and DOES have color. In person, it is very very light pink. I just want to make sure I don't have line eyes. If this looks real, I'm going to pick up some First Response tests to re-test in the morning!


----------



## Megan0625

Last update for the night, but the FRER test has a faint line that showed up in less than a minute! I really can't believe it. I'm probably going to be doing a few more tests between now and my bloodwork because I'm not sure if I can wait until 6/6 for my beta. But I've never had any positive pregnancy tests, it's always been stark negative. So I'm feeling so excited right now. I'm definitely scared but for the first time in a long time, I feel hopeful. ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay good luck!


----------



## Nima

@Megan0625 this looks positive to me! My lines are just starting to be that clear, and the clearblue digital already gave me a positive. Definitely try another brand for reassurance but I would say bfp!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> @Megan0625 this looks positive to me! My lines are just starting to be that clear, and the clearblue digital already gave me a positive. Definitely try another brand for reassurance but I would say bfp!! So excited for you!!!

Thank you! I got a positive on a digital this morning :) It still doesn't feel real and I'm very cautiously optimistic, but for the moment, I'm celebrating being pregnant. I will feel much better when everything is confirmed with beta next week.


----------



## WinterBub

Congratulations, Megan! :cloud9:


----------



## Nima

Huge congratulations I know the cautious part is heavy, but celebrating is really important <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Megan0625 said:


> Thank you! I got a positive on a digital this morning :) It still doesn't feel real and I'm very cautiously optimistic, but for the moment, I'm celebrating being pregnant. I will feel much better when everything is confirmed with beta next week.

  Congratulations!! So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## elencor

Congratulations!! Thank you for sharing, really, this gives me so much hope, at this point it seems to me like getting pregnant is a myth or impossible lol


----------



## Megan0625

Thank you everybody! ❤️ I've been testing quite obsessively honestly to make sure my lines are getting darker and they definitely are! Here is a ClearBlue with today's test and my test from a couple of days ago. I think I'm going to stop testing for now until maybe the day of my beta for reassurance. It still hasn't sunk in yet. It's early but I definitely already feel a change in how I'm feeling from the increase in hormones. I've had some nausea the last couple of days and I am absolutely exhausted constantly. I've also felt a little dizzy this morning. Other than that, I'm still feeling crampy (which makes me nervous), which could still be from the progesterone injections? I'm trying not to look too far into anything. 

@Nima How are you feeling? When is your next appointment? 

I hope everybody is doing well!


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> Congratulations!! Thank you for sharing, really, this gives me so much hope, at this point it seems to me like getting pregnant is a myth or impossible lol

lol It isn't a myth or impossible! Trust me, I was starting to think I wasn't meant to be a mom or I wasn't capable of getting pregnant. I actually didn't even think this cycle worked. I was literally crying 4 days after transfer because I had this overwhelming feeling that it didn't work and I was mentally prepping myself to have to try again. I was absolutely shocked when I saw my first positive because I still was having cramps and everything from the progesterone injections, and nothing felt different. Come to think of it, I did feel some pinching and tight feelings in my lower abdomen about 3 days after transfer, but I thought it was my mind playing tricks on me because that's what I've done every ttc cycle. I still don't really FEEL pregnant and I'm peeing on pregnancy tests constantly to check to see if I'm still pregnant, but I think it will all feel real when my bloodwork confirms it. I also have a bad habit of panicking the second I have any cramps, so I'm gonna need to relax a little lol. My fingers are crossed for you and I have all the faith in the world that it will work for you. ❤️


----------



## Nima

I am pretty devastated, seems to be a chemical. I am very sad and not sure how to proceed now. We'll see.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> I am pretty devastated, seems to be a chemical. I am very sad and not sure how to proceed now. We'll see.

I'm so terribly sorry :(


----------



## WinterBub

I'm so sorry, Nima. :hugs:Did your line disappear? I've heard about "testing out the trigger". Perhaps that's what happened? How many days since the transfer now? I hope that you will still get good news this cycle. :flower:

Congratulations, Megan! And don't worry about the cramping- it's really common in early pregnancy. So, it can't be counted as a bad sign. ;) When do you get your official beta done?


----------



## Nima

Thank you ladies. It wasn't the trigger because my tests were negative and then turned positive, and then faded. So just a chemical. It happens. I hope we have more luck next cycle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## elencor

Sorry Nima the only one time I've been pregnant it was a chemical so I know how sad it is to have all your hopes crashed like that. Best of luck with the next transfer I believe it will go better :hugs::hugs:

@Megan0625 those lines are fantastic congrats!! Were they 3 or 5 days old embryos??


----------



## WinterBub

I'm so sorry, Nima. :hugs:it is really hard to get excited and then have your hopes dashed. I hope that you're feeling ok about it all. At least I guess you know what is happening as soon as it was possible to know. :hugs:i wish that you had got to keep this little one.


----------



## Megan0625

@WinterBub I go in for beta tomorrow morning (6/6) at 8:45! I'm nervous but excited. I have high hopes but still don't know what to expect because no cycle has ever worked. 

@elencor We transferred 2 5-day old blastocysts :) 

@Nima I'm so sorry again, that is truly so heartbreaking :-(

This is my test from this morning, so I do believe the line is getting darker! Fingers crossed for a nice strong beta tomorrow.


----------



## WinterBub

That's a blazing positive, Megan! :) :) :)


----------



## Megan0625

Update - my first beta was 377.7! :D I'm so excited. I go in for betas 2 and 3 on Wednesday and Friday of this week.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Megan! :)


----------



## WinterBub

That's great!! Excited to hear your next numbers, Megan! :) 

Hope you're doing ok, Nima :hugs:


----------



## Megan0625

Just a quick update - my beta #2 was 808! So it more than doubled in just less than 48 hours. Fingers crossed for a strong beta #3!


----------



## WinterBub

Awesome numbers! :) I'm hanging out for your first scan! Does your doctor read anything in the beta numbers about whether it's likely that it'll be twins?


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Awesome numbers! :) I'm hanging out for your first scan! Does your doctor read anything in the beta numbers about whether it's likely that it'll be twins?

Honestly, I don't really know! I haven't really asked because I've just been so happy that I'm actually pregnant. :) From what I've been reading though, it's probably pretty hard to tell until my first scan. I think I'm on the higher side of average if I'm pregnant with a singleton, but my HCG levels are also definitely high enough to be pregnant with twins.


----------



## Megan0625

On another note, I think I'm actually starting to FEEL pregnant a bit. Mainly, I've been absolutely exhausted, to the point where I fell asleep eating lunch yesterday :lol:. I still have a lot of cramps and my bbs are becoming EXTREMELY sore. I've also had a few bouts of dizziness and occasional nausea but not too bad yet :)


----------



## WinterBub

Whatever is meant to be will be. One or two will be amazing ❤️

Absolutely exhausted is classic early pregnancy! So weird to be happy to feel like trash, eh?! ;)


----------



## Nima

Very happy for you Megan! My bet is twins :) 

We are gearing up for our next cycle in July, hopefully no cysts or other reasons to postpone. I am optimistic.


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Whatever is meant to be will be. One or two will be amazing ❤️
> 
> Absolutely exhausted is classic early pregnancy! So weird to be happy to feel like trash, eh?! ;)

Absolutely, I genuinely don't care if we have a perfect little singleton or twins, I just want a happy, healthy baby. And yes! lol. I truly feel blessed every morning that I wake up feeling sick or feel that 1PM fatigue hit because it just reminds me that I really am pregnant ❤️. I am just so grateful that it has finally happened. I'll have results of beta #3 this afternoon, so I'm looking forward to that so we can schedule the first scan!


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Very happy for you Megan! My bet is twins :)
> 
> We are gearing up for our next cycle in July, hopefully no cysts or other reasons to postpone. I am optimistic.

That's great! July will be here before you know it. :) You will find a frozen embryo transfer to be much less stressful, physically and mentally. I'm very optimistic that your next cycle will be the one.


----------



## Nima

Thank you dear <3 
We'll actually be doing another fresh cycle because we want to have 2 more babies and doing it now makes more sense than in 2-3 years (I'm 37). So we are keeping those frozen embabies for later. I hope we have as many, if not more embryos next time, this will give us a good chance for more than 1 baby. We won't do more than that anyway, though, because it's too expensive and too physically taxing. 

Keep us updated with your new beta! This is very exciting.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Nima good luck :)


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Thank you dear <3
> We'll actually be doing another fresh cycle because we want to have 2 more babies and doing it now makes more sense than in 2-3 years (I'm 37). So we are keeping those frozen embabies for later. I hope we have as many, if not more embryos next time, this will give us a good chance for more than 1 baby. We won't do more than that anyway, though, because it's too expensive and too physically taxing.
> 
> Keep us updated with your new beta! This is very exciting.

Oh, well that's a good idea, it's good to plan ahead! Yes, you have a good chance of potentially ending up with even more embryos than last time because each cycle is very different. I wish you all the best, I have a good feeling about this next cycle for you :)


----------



## Nima

Megan0625 said:


> Oh, well that's a good idea, it's good to plan ahead! Yes, you have a good chance of potentially ending up with even more embryos than last time because each cycle is very different. I wish you all the best, I have a good feeling about this next cycle for you :)

Thank you so much!


----------



## WinterBub

I'm glad that you have a plan, Nima :) It is easier to keep moving forward when you feel like you have a plan and there's a new next point to work towards. I think that your plan sounds really good- my issue is egg quality, so I absolutely think you're doing a smart thing if you'd be considering another baby a couple of years from now. ❤️

Keep us updated, Megan! I hope that you get reassuring numbers today!!


----------



## Megan0625

Update: My third beta was 1747! So it doubled really nicely! Our first scan is June 17, next Friday! I'm beyond excited (and a little nervous to make sure everything looks good).


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Megan0625 Great news! :D


----------



## Nima

That's amazing Megan, and not too long a wait. Sounds very good.


----------



## Anke82

@Nima
I am really sorry, I feel your pain! But good luck with the next round! :hugs2:

@Megan0625
Congrats!!! Happy for you! ❤️❤️❤️❤️

@elencor 
Sorry for your pet :(

I am preparing for the next round but the doctor suspects I have a blood disorder that I inherited from my father (really rare one, like 1 in 10,000,000), that would make pregnancy harder for me and would explain why I never been pregnant at 40 without preventing it.


----------



## Nima

Thank you @Anke82 

This is good to have an explanation, right? Is there good treatment for this disorder? I hope you'll find answers soon and ha e a good plan.


----------



## Megan0625

I'm feeling very stressed this morning because I started spotting very lightly yesterday afternoon :-( It is definitely old blood (brown) and extremely light and I don't have any cramping or anything, but I still feel very nervous. I have read that spotting is usually normal and especially common after fertility treatments, but I'm just so worried that something is wrong with the pregnancy. I'm just waiting to hear back from my clinic to see what they say. My scan on Friday can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Nima

Oh Megan I'm so sorry to hear that. Bleeding is very common, especially after ivf and especially if you are pregnant with twins. I know you know it, but maybe hearing it again will help a little bit. With my daughter I bled and was sure I lost the pregnancy, it was fresh blood too. But she's here :) 
I hope your scan shows all is good and that maybe you can even do it earlier this week.


----------



## elencor

I think it's very normal especially without cramping but I understand your fear. Best of luck with your ultrasound :D


----------



## Anke82

Nima said:


> Thank you @Anke82
> 
> This is good to have an explanation, right? Is there good treatment for this disorder? I hope you'll find answers soon and ha e a good plan.

In case I test for it I will probably need blood thinning medication like my father and have a heavily monitored pregnancy (according to the doctor), let’s see!


----------



## Anke82

@Megan0625 
Keep calm and wait for your appointment, most probably is nothing, apparently some spotting/small bleeding is normal in the beginning. Good luck!


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry, megan. How unsettling :( If it was light bleeding and brown, then that seems to suggest that it is likely nothing to worry about... But of course I'd be super worried, too. :hugs:i hope that everything has settled down, and then you will get all good news at your scan. 

Good luck, anke. I hope that they've found what the "issue" is for you, and you'll be successful now that you have this info to help guide you.


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Oh Megan I'm so sorry to hear that. Bleeding is very common, especially after ivf and especially if you are pregnant with twins. I know you know it, but maybe hearing it again will help a little bit. With my daughter I bled and was sure I lost the pregnancy, it was fresh blood too. But she's here :)
> I hope your scan shows all is good and that maybe you can even do it earlier this week.

Thank you very much for the reassurance :) It makes me feel a lot better. I'm still very lightly spotting today, but it's definitely less than it was, and it was never a lot. It still makes me nervous, but I do know that chances are much higher that everything is fine. They can't get me in any sooner than Friday, but they did just ask that I relax and basically have modified bedrest until I come in for my ultrasound. They said they are still cautiously optimistic and to just call them back if I see fresh blood. Luckily my boss is fine with me working from home this week so I'm going to try to take it easy until my scan.


----------



## Nima

Thinking of you. I hope the spotting goes away and the scan on Friday is perfectly normal.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope the spotting stops soon and your scan goes well <3


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Thinking of you. I hope the spotting goes away and the scan on Friday is perfectly normal.

Thank you! :) The spotting has stopped, it really only lasted for 2 days. Just impatiently waiting on my scan!


----------



## WinterBub

Good luck for your scan!


----------



## Megan0625

Thank you everybody! My scan went great! I am 5 weeks 6 days today but am actually measuring ahead at 6 weeks 1 day. I am pregnant with one perfect little baby :). We couldn't HEAR the heartbeat yet, but we did see it, so I am so happy and relieved. Next scan is June 28 and we should be able to hear the heartbeat then :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Megan0625 I'm so glad your scan went well! :)


----------



## Nima

Great news! What a relief! Very happy for you. A singleton is also safer, so that's good too.


----------



## elencor

Such great news, congratulations!


----------



## WinterBub

Yaaaaay! That's awesome ❤️ looking forward to hearing about your next scan. :)


----------



## Megan0625

Thank you all! ❤️ I'm excited and nervous about my next scan too. I can't wait to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## elencor

Megan I'm so happy for you! I hope everything continues to go well. 

Ladies I'd like your help with one thing, I'd love your opinion on something that is really stressing me out. I'm planning to do IVF in August, I still haven't told anyone at work but I will soon. As for the workplace, summer is the most stressful time ever, but I had decided to do it in August anyway because it's the sooner it could be, I had to wait to renew my contract I couldn't afford to jeopardize my job. Anyway I'm receiving really intense pressure to be the one to assume a lot of responsibility of everything that needs to be done in July/August, since I'm the only one without vacation days (because of my new contract I had to spend the vacations in June) and it is definitely impossible for me to do both things, the IVF and all the work stuff, since it involves spending a lot of nights out etc. 
Would you consider moving further your IVF date just to "to the right thing at work" Or this is too important and I should just disappoint everyone and say that I'm gonna be half the time out in August because of the IVF??

@Nima good luck with your July transfer dear


----------



## Nima

@elencor thank you dear 

I really don't know what I would do if I were you. It's so tough to decide which things are important enough to move ivf for and which aren't. 
Mostly I think it depends on how you'll feel if you postpone and 'disappoint' people at work, how will it affect you feeling there generally? Your relationships with your colleagues? Your self esteem? These can be long term effects that may also be relevant in a future pregnancy or further ivf rounds, if they are needed (of course I hope they won't be!)
On the other hand postponing can also be very stressful and make the wait even longer, which is already hard.


----------



## WinterBub

Hi Elencor! 

It is hard to say without knowing what your job is, what your career/progression has been like... But how long would you be postponing for? At the end of the day, moving from August to September really isnt going to make a difference, so I would probably be willing to do that. I would probably not be happy to move it more than a month or two just for work stuff. If you were to postpone, how long would that be for?

You also don't have to tell anyone right now that the reason you're saying no is because of IVF. You can always say "I'm likely to be having surgery in August", and just leave it at that.y can discuss ivf later when it isn't tied up with work planning.

Just my thoughts... Hope that helps!


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> Megan I'm so happy for you! I hope everything continues to go well.
> 
> Ladies I'd like your help with one thing, I'd love your opinion on something that is really stressing me out. I'm planning to do IVF in August, I still haven't told anyone at work but I will soon. As for the workplace, summer is the most stressful time ever, but I had decided to do it in August anyway because it's the sooner it could be, I had to wait to renew my contract I couldn't afford to jeopardize my job. Anyway I'm receiving really intense pressure to be the one to assume a lot of responsibility of everything that needs to be done in July/August, since I'm the only one without vacation days (because of my new contract I had to spend the vacations in June) and it is definitely impossible for me to do both things, the IVF and all the work stuff, since it involves spending a lot of nights out etc.
> Would you consider moving further your IVF date just to "to the right thing at work" Or this is too important and I should just disappoint everyone and say that I'm gonna be half the time out in August because of the IVF??
> 
> @Nima good luck with your July transfer dear

Thank you! And I totally understand your dilemma. I agree with the other ladies that have responded. I think it all depends on how you would feel about each decision. With my job, I always have important projects that would come up, one actually was supposed to be done this month and after finding out I was pregnant, I told my boss and he told me not to worry about the project (it would involve working with chemicals that I should not work with while pregnant). I was so worried about disappointing my boss but at the end of the day, this was far more important and he ended up being incredibly understanding. If you only have to put off IVF for maybe a month and it would make you less stressed to be able to take care of your work in July/August, then maybe that would be best for you, because ultimately, you want to do what would make you feel best. You want as little stress as possible when you are going through IVF. 

Also, you absolutely don't need to tell anybody why you need time out (if you decide not to postpone IVF). I just told my boss I had some medical procedures I needed taken care of during that time, and I tried to work as many days as possible (I would come in after doctors appointments, and only missed the day of retrieval and the day after and the day after embryo transfer). Luckily there was a 3-day weekend in there too, so I was able to have an extra day that didn't require me to call in. Ultimately, I think it depends on what would make you feel best. I hate disappointing people at work, but I also had been at this for over 3 years and didn't want to wait any longer, especially after delays due to cysts, etc. 

Sorry if that's not more helpful! Let us know what you decide! Again, I totally understand your dilemma, it's difficult when you feel like you have people relying you at work and you don't want to disappoint them.


----------



## elencor

Thank you for your replies :hugs: to be honest I actually didn't do it in June or July because of the job, I didn't want to "let down" My coworkers or boss just at the start of my new position, I work in a hospital and with people going on holidays we have to work double. But it's not fair to postpone it even more, my life and future possibilities of having children are more important. Nevertheless we are thinking of postponing it to September since the dates fit so I could just go on vacation days after the transfer, just go relax on a beach while spending the terrible days from the transfer to the beta


----------



## WinterBub

That sounds like the perfect plan, elencor. One extra month isn't that big of a deal, especially if you can relax after the transfer. I'd just say to draw your line in the sand there, and don't let any outside forces delay any longer :)


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> Thank you for your replies :hugs: to be honest I actually didn't do it in June or July because of the job, I didn't want to "let down" My coworkers or boss just at the start of my new position, I work in a hospital and with people going on holidays we have to work double. But it's not fair to postpone it even more, my life and future possibilities of having children are more important. Nevertheless we are thinking of postponing it to September since the dates fit so I could just go on vacation days after the transfer, just go relax on a beach while spending the terrible days from the transfer to the beta

Sounds like a great plan! Having a few days off to relax after the transfer is so nice. I was thankful because my transfer was on the Thursday before Memorial Day weekend, so I took Friday off and had 5 days off total to relax! I think that made a huge difference compared to my first transfer where I had to go back to work almost immediately after.


----------



## elencor

@Megan0625 thank you! Yes it sounds a lot less stressful to just have a few days to relax 
And @WinterBub yes I'll definitely draw my line there. It just seems too far away now, but September will be here very soon... I'll be a nervous wreck when the time comes #-o](*,) even now I'm stressing over the one vs two embryo transfer, I'm nervous and can't seem to make any choice


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> @Megan0625 thank you! Yes it sounds a lot less stressful to just have a few days to relax
> And @WinterBub yes I'll definitely draw my line there. It just seems too far away now, but September will be here very soon... I'll be a nervous wreck when the time comes #-o](*,) even now I'm stressing over the one vs two embryo transfer, I'm nervous and can't seem to make any choice

September will absolutely be here before you know it! Try not to worry about the 1 vs 2 embryo transfer :) You will make the right decision when the time comes. I think a 2-embryo transfer is a good idea if the doctor recommends it for your situation, but if they don't recommend it, 1 is just fine. A singleton pregnancy has fewer risks, plus there's always the chance of the embryo spontaneously splitting anyway. I'd say just go with your gut. After our long journey, I knew transferring 2 embryos was right for us, I needed to increase chances for success, even if that meant leaving us with only 1 frozen embryo. But I also know several people who have transferred one embryo and got pregnant on the first try. Try not to stress too much (easier said than done), I have faith that everything will work out :)


----------



## Megan0625

Also, I go in for my next ultrasound in 1.5 hours and I'm super nervous! I will keep you updated on how that goes. Praying for a nice strong heartbeat. <3


----------



## elencor

Megan0625 said:


> Also, I go in for my next ultrasound in 1.5 hours and I'm super nervous! I will keep you updated on how that goes. Praying for a nice strong heartbeat. <3

So exciting! Good luck [-o&lt;[-o&lt; I hope everything's perfect and you can get a great picture of the little baby


----------



## Megan0625

Hi ladies! So I had my ultrasound today and everything was perfect :) Baby has a heartbeat of 158bpm, so super strong! I feel so much better. Next scan is on July 8 <3


----------



## WinterBub

Oh, yay! Thanks for updating us, Megan. So glad that all is going well ❤️ I've been a bit worried over the last few days about risks, what if it doesn't work, what if something goes wrong, should I really do this kind of thoughts- really nice to see a happy outcome, not just worry about the medical/legal/logical side of things :) so glad that you are getting a happy ending after all you've been through. 

I'd talk to the doctor about how many embryos, elencor. My Dr was adamant that I should only do one, and he explained why he thought that. See what the doctor says and see what your husband thinks after y'all get that advice. I'm sure it will all come together when you're in that process. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Megan0625 that's great news! :D


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Oh, yay! Thanks for updating us, Megan. So glad that all is going well ❤️ I've been a bit worried over the last few days about risks, what if it doesn't work, what if something goes wrong, should I really do this kind of thoughts- really nice to see a happy outcome, not just worry about the medical/legal/logical side of things :) so glad that you are getting a happy ending after all you've been through.
> 
> I'd talk to the doctor about how many embryos, elencor. My Dr was adamant that I should only do one, and he explained why he thought that. See what the doctor says and see what your husband thinks after y'all get that advice. I'm sure it will all come together when you're in that process. :)

I totally understand all the worries. I'm still worried every single day that something is going to go wrong in the pregnancy, but it's definitely worth it! After this whole journey, seeing and hearing the heartbeat was surreal, it still doesn't quite feel real yet. IVF is difficult, but it really is worth it in the end, and it has quite a high success rate. We will be in debt for a little while paying off some of the loans we had to take out, but it was so so worth it. I honestly wish we would have done it sooner instead of spending so much time with all the IUIs, but we live and learn and I'm just so thankful everything has worked out. Fertility acupuncture really helped me cope with the anxiety I was feeling through the whole process, and it has been shown to increase success rates if that's something you would consider trying! Even if it didn't contribute to the pregnancy, it helped me deal with anxiety and some of the side effects of the meds, and I took the absolute best naps during my sessions! :)


----------



## Megan0625

Hi ladies, I hope you are all doing well! I just wanted to send a brief update. Baby is looking perfect! The little gummy bear is measuring 8 weeks and 6 days with a nice heart rate of 175bpm. I'm graduating from my fertility clinic on July 26 and have my first OB appointment on August 5! I just wanted to thank all of you ladies for all of your support. I want to keep supporting you ladies in your journeys as well, so feel free to keep using this forum to send updates or if you just need to vent! I can't wait to hear about your success stories <3


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you so much for the reassurance, and for the acupuncture tip. I'm going to look into that! Would be good for stress relief/allegedly they can help with ivf success somehow. :)

That's wonderful news- congratulations on your upcoming graduation from the fertility clinic! It has been really lovely to read about your journey, and I'm so happy that you're getting your happy ending. I'd love to keep the thread going- let us know how you go through your pregnancy :) any names you've discussed? Feeling on boy or girl? depending on when AF starts next month, we will be going for it either in August or September. Still really nervous, but think it would be a massive regret not to try. So FX all works out. 

How are you going, Nima? Have you worked out the plan for your next steps? And are you all set for September now, elencor? Seems like we will likely be going through the retrieval process around the same time :)


----------



## WinterBub

PS. Love the picture of your little baby! ❤️


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Thank you so much for the reassurance, and for the acupuncture tip. I'm going to look into that! Would be good for stress relief/allegedly they can help with ivf success somehow. :)
> 
> That's wonderful news- congratulations on your upcoming graduation from the fertility clinic! It has been really lovely to read about your journey, and I'm so happy that you're getting your happy ending. I'd love to keep the thread going- let us know how you go through your pregnancy :) any names you've discussed? Feeling on boy or girl? depending on when AF starts next month, we will be going for it either in August or September. Still really nervous, but think it would be a massive regret not to try. So FX all works out.
> 
> How are you going, Nima? Have you worked out the plan for your next steps? And are you all set for September now, elencor? Seems like we will likely be going through the retrieval process around the same time :)

Yes, I cannot recommend acupuncture enough! My acupuncturist specializes in fertility acupuncture and is very knowledgeable about hormones and best acupuncture points for specific symptoms, etc. And if nothing else, I go in there and listen to the peaceful meditation music with ocean waves and fall asleep in the dimly lit room and have the best nap of my life . It has been shown to boost success also by helping direct blood flow to the uterus, along with decreasing inflammation, so it really can't hurt, but can only help :) 

I keep going back and forth between boy or girl. We do have names picked out for both, and I'm super excited about either one <3. The girl name has my mom's name as the middle name and the boy name is based on my wife's late grandmother's maiden name with my grandpa's name as the middle name, so they are both very special. I will share the name once I find out the gender! :) For the very beginning of the pregnancy, I felt deep in my heart that I'm pregnant with a girl. For some reason, that's just what I felt. I had been craving a lot of sweets (especially fruit and oranges), but now I'm craving a lot of salty foods like salt and vinegar chips (which I HATED before pregnancy), spicy food, pickles. I haven't had the worst morning sickness and I've felt very grateful, I've just had some constant nausea that lasts all day sometimes. I did finally throw up a few days ago, which was... fun lol. So with all that said, I genuinely don't know whether I'm having a boy or girl! Though I had a dream last night that I gave birth to a boy <3 

I understand the nervousness, but I definitely think you should try if you can swing it! It's tough but absolutely worth it. It's actually bittersweet to be graduating the fertility clinic in a couple of weeks, I've gotten so used to these nurses and doctors giving me so many internal ultrasounds and blood draws lol, it's like I'm not going to know what to do without my constant appointments. You definitely form a close bond with them after going through this kind of journey


----------



## elencor

@Megan0625 it's so good to hear about happy outcomes ! Enjoy your pregnancy, I can't wait to hear the baby's name. 
@WinterBub yes we are set for September! My period will come approximately on August 27-28th, and I'll start the treatment right away once my period starts. I'm taking a ton of supplements after reading the book "it starts with the egg" :rofl: I hope they do some good. I'm really excited but also scared it won't work the first try, which would put me in a difficult position money-wise. 
So cool we are going to be doing ivf around the same time!


----------



## WinterBub

Oooo- I'll look forward to hearing your name pick! Love the significance to either your boy or girl choices :) I just found out that my BFF from high school is pregnant. I'm so curious as to what her naming style is! I can see her going fully traditional or totally out there.

I can imagine that it is really weird to be leaving the fertility doctor after spending so much time there. A couple of times I have been there and someone has brought their baby in to meet the staff while I was in the waiting area. ❤️ So lovely!

Our plan is to do the retrieval in August and transfer in September. So, it looks like I might be ahead of you for step one, elencor but we'd be doing a transfer at the same time if we do a FET and you do the transfer straight away. Exciting to think about! Glad that you have your plan in place and all set!! :) What supplements are you taking? I was taking coq10, but gave up on it. I should at least start taking vitamin d again!


----------



## elencor

I'm taking Vit D, folic acid, Coq10, alpha lipoid acid, and I want to buy a supplement of Vit C. 
Also I'm doing great with the dieting, I'm just 4-5 kg away from my objective... Although I'd be overweight still but at least is an improvement in the right direction. 
I have covid now and have a lot of symptoms, I really hope it doesn't mess with my cycle.


----------



## Nima

Hi ladies, so good to read all of your posts, it feels optimistic in here :) 

@Megan0625 can't wait to read when you know the gender and pick the name for your baby. So exciting! 

@elencor congratulations on almost reaching you diet goal! Strong woman. 

We are actually in copenhagen right now, my retrieval is on Friday and a transfer on Monday, so we're really excited and a bit anxious. But feeling better this month, physically and emotionally.


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Hi ladies, so good to read all of your posts, it feels optimistic in here :)
> 
> @Megan0625 can't wait to read when you know the gender and pick the name for your baby. So exciting!
> 
> @elencor congratulations on almost reaching you diet goal! Strong woman.
> 
> We are actually in copenhagen right now, my retrieval is on Friday and a transfer on Monday, so we're really excited and a bit anxious. But feeling better this month, physically and emotionally.

That's fantastic! I'm so excited to hear about your outcome. Fingers are crossed for you <3


----------



## WinterBub

Good luck, nima! Hope all goes really well for you- let us know how the retrieval and transfer go. I'll be thinking of you and sending all the baby dust your way.


----------



## elencor

@Nima I think it's a really good idea to have another egg retrieval as part of your family planning, best of luck tomorrow and monday! Until September I'm going to be living through you girls lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Nima! :)


----------



## Nima

Thank you all so much! I am touched by you thinking of me and cheering from across the ocean. 

The retrieval went well, I have pain but I think it's better than last time. We have 10 eggs, tomorrow we'll know how many of them fertilized. So much waiting... Lucky my mom came to help us this time because both my wife and my daughter are sick so we can really use some help.


----------



## Nima

I am so shocked. Only one egg fertilized:( 
Trying to tell myself it only takes one good embryo, but I am pretty devastated.


----------



## elencor

i'm so sorry I understand you're feeling like this is a huge setback, I'd be devastated too but I'm going to pray that the one embryo turns out to be an amazing one that turns into a beautiful baby. I know this isn't how you wanted this retrieval to go but remain hopeful, you still may be pregnant in just a few days!!


----------



## Nima

elencor said:


> i'm so sorry I understand you're feeling like this is a huge setback, I'd be devastated too but I'm going to pray that the one embryo turns out to be an amazing one that turns into a beautiful baby. I know this isn't how you wanted this retrieval to go but remain hopeful, you still may be pregnant in just a few days!!

Thank you for holding out hope elencor. I am trying my best to think that way, telling myself we only need one good embryo, no more.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm so sorry to hear that, Nima. :hugs:id be devastated too, but but it's great news that you at least got one embryo out of the retrieval. How many were you left with after retrieval #1? I'll be hoping that that one embryo is "the one" and will become your beautiful second baby :) 

If you don't mind me asking- how old are you? I had three losses in 2021, and know that two (and probably all three) were because of my age/egg quality. As such i am assuming that we will lose a lot of whatever embryos we get when we do ivf. I have no doubt you'll have your baby, it's just a process of walking through these obstacles along the way :hugs:

Hope you're feeling ok, and that your transfer will be a success on Monday. :hugs:


----------



## Nima

Thank you @WinterBub. We have 3 high grade blastocysts from cycle no 1, so that's reassuring and also confused, because I would assume I have ok egg quality if I made 3 top grade blastocysts, but this round definitely makes me question that. 
I am 37 and also had 3 losses (2 chemicals and 1 mmc) so far.


----------



## WinterBub

3/4 high quality blastocysts is a decent place to be. Though, I know in your case I would've been expecting to have a similar number collected the second time around, so of course just getting one feels like a disappointment. :hugs:wishing you lots of luck for the transfer. I'll be thinking of you and cheering you on. :flower:

I had my LO at 33 without any issues. Then when we tried two years later, it was just loss after loss. As disappointing as your experiences this week have been: I'd rather get less embryos that are high quality than go through losses because they weren't viable to begin with. That is how my Oh and I ended up doing ivf in the first place. Sometimes there is a reason for these negative things that happen, though it is fine and normal to be upset and to mourn when things don't go to plan. I really hope that you will get a bfp this month from the high quality embryos you have. :hugs:

PS. I also feel a little deceived by medicine/society: I really thought that I basically had until 40 to have children. Turns out that my fertility dropped off a cliff at 35. And same for some of my irl friends.


----------



## Nima

Yes exactly. I feel deceived too. And I'm a doctor so I can't even blame anybody... 
I hope we can use this one embryo tomorrow and leave our frozen ones for later, I am not sure what we'll do if it's not transferable. Maybe do another round next month, maybe transfer 1 frozen and hope the other 2 ones are good enough. Trying not to think about it yet and stay position about this one embryo.


----------



## WinterBub

Lol- you still get to blame society/medicine. ;) It just seems like such a scam not to have been told the nuances of this whole topic. It is what it is, and we have all been working with what we thought was best at the time :hugs:i would certainly offer different advice to younger women/any daughters than what I was told. 

Wishing you lots of luck for the transfer! Let us know how everything goes. :flower: there's every reason to be positive about your transfer, and I hope that you'll be getting your bfp in a couple of weeks. :) 

And elencor- I might have to push back ivf until September, so we may be doing a retrieval together in September after all :) my OH has a huge work thing on seemingly exactly the same week in August when a retrieval would happen. Sigh. I've just told him that I want September to happen no matter what if we do indeed push it back.


----------



## Nima

Hey you guys! Our 1 egg survived and became a good looking embryo, and was transferred today. So we'll know in about 2 weeks time (who am I kidding? Will be testing in a week from now...)


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> I am so shocked. Only one egg fertilized:(
> Trying to tell myself it only takes one good embryo, but I am pretty devastated.

I am so sorry, I totally understand the disappointment. I had 36 eggs retrieved and ended up with only 4 embryos and I was absolutely shocked that it could go down so much. It only takes 1 embryo so try to think positive! I have a friend who only ended up with one embryo and she has a totally healthy pregnancy and is due in just a few weeks. That one embryo you have may be "the one" <3 My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## WinterBub

That's great news! Hope your embryo is "the one" and you will be getting that BFP :) it only takes one, like Megan says! Take care while you wait the next couple of weeks out- we're all cheering you on.


----------



## Megan0625

I meant to update, my last progesterone injection was officially on Friday of last week! I have not had to do injections the last few nights and it honestly felt weird lol. I was definitely nervous to be stopping the injections because they gave me peace of mind knowing our baby was receiving all the progesterone he or she needed, but I trust my doctors when they say the placenta has taken over progesterone production. Now, my poor butt/hip muscles can finally start healing lol . Only a week before my final appointment at my fertility clinic!

On another note, I'm nervous because I did find I have a cavity on one of my teeth and likely need to get a filling. I'm having it checked on Wednesday to make sure. I definitely don't want to let it go until the end of pregnancy because I think infection would be worse for my pregnancy than a filling, but I'm nervous about the effects of the numbing solutions on my baby. I just had a cleaning in late April/early May so the cavity must be pretty superficial. I have read that the lidocaine injections are perfectly safe and my dentist knows I'm pregnant, but I'm still super nervous. They did ask for a clearance letter from my doctor so I'm waiting on my fertility clinic to get that to me. Not only that, but I do have pretty severe dental anxiety and the thought of having a filing done without laughing gas makes me queasy


----------



## WinterBub

Congrats on graduating from your fertility clinic, Megan! That's a really exciting milestone. Now you're just a regular pregnant lady!! Do you have your regular OB all set up? If so, and especially if you already know the doctor well, I'd call the nurse line and ask about the lidocaine/dental work. I'm 99% sure that it is totally fine, but the nurses know how to deal with worried pregnant ladies, and will give you solid and honest advice that should reassure you. :) I'm sure the fertility clinic staff have the same knowledge- just suggesting you call your OB as I know that they deal with worries like this constantly!


----------



## Nima

Thank you all for your support here. I am staying positive and trying to talk this little embryo into staying :)

Megan I really understand you worrying about stopping progeny, it's such a difficult thing, to just trust our bodies, especially if we feel like they have let us down a few times...


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> Congrats on graduating from your fertility clinic, Megan! That's a really exciting milestone. Now you're just a regular pregnant lady!! Do you have your regular OB all set up? If so, and especially if you already know the doctor well, I'd call the nurse line and ask about the lidocaine/dental work. I'm 99% sure that it is totally fine, but the nurses know how to deal with worried pregnant ladies, and will give you solid and honest advice that should reassure you. :) I'm sure the fertility clinic staff have the same knowledge- just suggesting you call your OB as I know that they deal with worries like this constantly!

Thank you! I'm so excited :) I do have an OB set up, but I've actually never seen him before and my first appointment isn't until August 5. I had a doctor that I had been seeing for annual exams previously but I really didn't like her much and didn't feel like she would listen to my needs and I found an OB with excellent reviews that was recommended to me, but unfortunately I haven't met him yet. I'm sure I can still call the nursing line though! My fertility clinic did tell me the same information that Google said, that dental work is totally safe and to use anesthetics without epinephrine, so lidocaine. And if I need antibiotics for anything, to use cephalexin. But of course with everything I've been through, it still makes me nervous to potentially expose the little peanut to something harmful. I will ask to set up the dentist appointment after I have my next ultrasound though so I can make sure the little peanut is healthy :).


----------



## WinterBub

That sounds like really solid advice. At some point you have to do your due diligence, and then just go with it. There's so much to worry about with pregnancy/babies/children, and it is really easy to obsess about everything... Sounds like you got good advice, so go ahead and get it done and don't second guess anything :)

How are you feeling, Nima? When will you start testing? 

I found something interesting: there's a cdc ivf calculator which was pretty interesting to play around with. Seems like statistically I have a slightly better than 50% chance of success with one round of ivf. And better with a second round. 

Megan and Nima- can I ask what your egg retrieval experience was like? Mostly wondering how sick/sore/off you felt? And how different was that during each phase of the process? just emailed this morning and we are down to start in September. The timing in August won't work, but I'd really like to stick to September no matter what. I'm excited, but nervous. I also feel like the whole experience is on my shoulders as my OH would be fine with just calling it a day. I think it is one of those times where I wish I knew how it would go, and then I'd make a decision based on knowns instead of unknowns!


----------



## Nima

@WinterBub I relate to feeling alone in the decision making. My partner is 100 percent supportive but I am the one deciding on practically everything in this process. 

My experience with retrieval was different every time. The first time I was in pain for about 3 days, couldn't walk with my back straight for 2 of them and was really sick. This time (same number of follicles) it was much better, the day after retrieval I was sore but afterwards very minimal pain.


----------



## WinterBub

That's interesting... I guess it is different being the partner of the person going through the hard parts. And maybe they feel it is supportive not to pressure us... But I'd love for him to be super into it, as that would help me feel more confident about it all. 

And really interesting that you felt different with each retrieval. I guess I will just have to see what happens. I don't think we'd consider more than one retrieval, so this is it for us. 

One last question: my coordinator emailed me a timeline of what to expect, and it looks like they routinely do a hysteroscopy. It would be done to "prepare for the transfer" between the retrieval and transfer. Did either of you have that done? If it isn't totally necessary, I think I will decline that part. I know my issue is egg quality, not anything to do with my uterus, so not wanting to take on the sedation and any risk other than what is necessary...


----------



## elencor

@WinterBub that calculator is so cool, thank you! It calculates a 48% chance of success for the first transfer, so that gives me hope. 
I don't know about the hysteroscopy, but maybe it helps them improve pregnancy chances? Ask them about that. 

I had a large intermenstrual bleeding a few days ago so I went to the obgyn yesterday and the doctor said I have a small follicle :neutral: if it's not gone by the end of August I won't be able to have IVF done :sad2:
Do you know how that goes and if it's ok to have a follicle as long as it's small or something? And in case there's a follicle there, how long do you have to wait before resuming the treatment?


----------



## Nima

elencor said:


> @WinterBub that calculator is so cool, thank you! It calculates a 48% chance of success for the first transfer, so that gives me hope.
> I don't know about the hysteroscopy, but maybe it helps them improve pregnancy chances? Ask them about that.
> 
> I had a large intermenstrual bleeding a few days ago so I went to the obgyn yesterday and the doctor said I have a small follicle :neutral: if it's not gone by the end of August I won't be able to have IVF done :sad2:
> Do you know how that goes and if it's ok to have a follicle as long as it's small or something? And in case there's a follicle there, how long do you have to wait before resuming the treatment?

Do you mean polyp maybe? This can harm your chances but it easily removed with hysteroscopy. 

@WinterBub I wouldn't do a hysteroscopy as a routine procedure, sounds like an exaggerated measure to me. They want to make sure there are no polyps or inflammation, but why would there be? I would also decide based on how many embryos you get. If you only have one, maybe it does make sense to do everything you can, given you won't do more retrievals. But if you have more, I wouldn't be so extra cautious. In the US doctors have a very active approach, which I think is not always good.


----------



## Nima

@elencor I forgot to write that I am really sorry! This sucks. I really hope you don't have to postpone your treatment.


----------



## elencor

@Nima no she said a residual follicle in the ovary. According to google I think it means I didn't ovulate properly this month, which sucks because I was hoping for a miracle pregnancy :rofl: but since I'll be taking contraceptive pills in august I think the follicle will dissapear, hopefully.


----------



## Nima

Oh got it. I hope it disappears, whatever it is!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> That sounds like really solid advice. At some point you have to do your due diligence, and then just go with it. There's so much to worry about with pregnancy/babies/children, and it is really easy to obsess about everything... Sounds like you got good advice, so go ahead and get it done and don't second guess anything :)
> 
> How are you feeling, Nima? When will you start testing?
> 
> I found something interesting: there's a cdc ivf calculator which was pretty interesting to play around with. Seems like statistically I have a slightly better than 50% chance of success with one round of ivf. And better with a second round.
> 
> Megan and Nima- can I ask what your egg retrieval experience was like? Mostly wondering how sick/sore/off you felt? And how different was that during each phase of the process? just emailed this morning and we are down to start in September. The timing in August won't work, but I'd really like to stick to September no matter what. I'm excited, but nervous. I also feel like the whole experience is on my shoulders as my OH would be fine with just calling it a day. I think it is one of those times where I wish I knew how it would go, and then I'd make a decision based on knowns instead of unknowns!

My egg retrieval experience wasn't too bad, but I was definitely in a bit of pain for a few days. They also did retrieve 36 follicles, so my ovaries were definitely sore. Honestly though, most of my pain was because I was having such severe gas pain in my abdomen because of all the follicles I was producing. TMI but I was extremely constipated from all the medication/hormones and that made my abdomen extremely sore! That finally went away after 3-4 days. I also felt soreness in my lower back/hips but it was mild to moderate. I went back to work just a couple of days after retrieval (I could have gone back the day after), so it really wasn't that bad. I'd just say to be prepared for some soreness and possibly some GI upset but you may get lucky and have very minimal pain or symptoms :). Drinking a ton of water/electrolytes did really help with some of the other side effects as well. 

I do understand about having it all on your shoulders though! My partner is incredibly supportive but I don't think she every quite understood the extent of the physical stress my body felt throughout the process. IVF really does have a very high success rate, I think you have a very good chance of it working the first time, and if it doesn't work the first time, chances go up next time! Definitely don't lose hope :)


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the hysteroscopy advice, Nima. :hugs: I think you see it the way I see it... It seems like overkill without having a pressing reason to do it. It looks online like fertility specialists debate whether or not it should be routine, so it seems that some just like to do it and others dont. I know that they really value their success rate (at least in the USA), so some may just do it routinely 'just in case'. I wont bring it up to them until after the retrieval, and will take your advice about how to assess whether or not I want to consider it. :) You bring up good points! 

How are you feeling, nima? Any inkling about whether or not the transfer took? Have you been testing? 

I'm sorry, elencor. How frustrating...! Did you see your regular obgyn? If so, I'd call the fertility doctor, and check that he doesn't have different advice. I really hope that it goes away shortly, and that the birth control will keep things in check until your ivf. :hugs:

Thank you for the retrieval feedback, Megan! It is really helpful to hear first hand real world experience. They've told me to expect a lot of follicles, so I suspect I'll have the kind of discomfort your describe. I'm fine with whatever, just hoping to avoid any extreme side effects. Just have to remember that it is just one month, and then it will be done!


----------



## Nima

@WinterBub I think it's a good idea not to mention it before your retrieval and then see how you feel about it. 

I am ok, thanks for asking. No clue about whether or not I'm pregnant... drives me crazy of course but testing now wouldn't necessarily bring any peace of mind, so I am trying to wait a bit longer. I think Monday I'll start testing.


----------



## elencor

I just realized the word in english would be "ovarian cyst" Lol sorry I'm from Spain. 
@Nima good luck for monday


----------



## WinterBub

Ovarian cysts seem to be a recurring theme on this thread ;) I suspect it happens a lot normally, but we just have no idea most of the time. I hope that it resolves and you can get going on your ivf cycle :) we've delayed until September, so seems that we will be doing it at the same time after all! 

Good luck, Nima. Let us know how you go when you start testing. Have everything crossed for you and your little embryo! ❤️


----------



## elencor

This cycle is being a bit scary to be honest I've been bleeding from CD 13 (I'm now at CD 22) :-(:-( I hope it's nothing and I can continue with the plan... Obgyn thinks it's nothing serious and it shouldn't be a problem. I called the fertility clinic and they said the doctor will call me Monday so here's hoping he has answers.
So good we are going to be IVF buddies!! Do you know when exactly you'll be starting? I have the appointment for August 25th and if everything's good I'll start treatment around the 30th


----------



## WinterBub

So annoying :( I feel for you- I hate feeling like something is "off" in general, and obviously this has the extra cherry on top of bad timing. I think that wonky cycles and a cyst/spotting are not things that are generally concerning, as our bodies do weird things sometimes. I hope that your fertility specialist gives you some useful feedback, but for now take comfort in the fact that your regular ob/gyn doesn't think that it is anything to worry about. Hope the bleeding stops for you asap. :flower:

No, I don't know when I will start. I can't take birth control, so I just have to wait for my cycle to start on its own. I bought a clear blue fertility monitor that is really accurate, and I at least get a two weeks heads up if I use that! I'll be starting my September cycle at any point from the first to the middle of the month. So you will start before me by the sounds of things :)


----------



## elencor

@WinterBub thank you for your supportive words. Oh so you'll be just a few days behind me that's so cool! 
@Nima how are you doing? It must be really hard to stay calmed during the wait!


----------



## WinterBub

I might be just a few days behind you, or we might not sync up at all. It would be great to go through it together, so FX! At least I'll get a 2 weeks heads up!


----------



## Nima

Hi guys, I don't feel very optimistic right now. I think it didn't catch. Tested in the last few days and got nothing. I know it's early but I just don't feel it. Trying to keep myself together and stay focused on everyday life, but it's starting to be heavy on me.


----------



## MumwithPCOS

I really hope you see two lines in the next few days xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Nima

Thank you both <3


----------



## elencor

I'm sorry it's still negative, good luck for the next few days [-o&lt;


----------



## WinterBub

You're in no way out just yet, Nima. ❤️ I really hope that you'll have that second line pop up in the next couple of days. Thinking of you, and I understand the torture of waiting to see how things turn out. I'll be thinking of you! Let us know how you're going, and we're all here if you need to vent x


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Hi guys, I don't feel very optimistic right now. I think it didn't catch. Tested in the last few days and got nothing. I know it's early but I just don't feel it. Trying to keep myself together and stay focused on everyday life, but it's starting to be heavy on me.

Thinking of you! <3 I hope you see a positive test in the next few days. If it makes you feel better, I totally thought I was not pregnant before I got my positive. I was sure I was out, it felt just like my period was coming and felt like all my previous negative cycles. Hang in there, and my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Nima

This morning's test has a little line. I am not sure it's enough for 11 dpo (8dp3dt) but it's there... praying it will stick, would be our miracle 1 of 10 baby...


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it! Good luck <3


----------



## elencor

I see it easily too, fingers crossed!


----------



## Nima

Got this one too... oh I really hope this is our baby and not another chemical


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## WinterBub

Great news! I have every thing crossed for you that this is it!! ❤️


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Got this one too... oh I really hope this is our baby and not another chemical
> 
> View attachment 1110130

Congratulations!! Everything is crossed for you to have a sticky embryo <3. It's definitely not too late for it to be real, I got a shadow of a line at 10dpo and a real line and positive digital on 11dpo :)


----------



## Nima

Thank you ladies. I think I'll try and see if I can go and do a blood test tomorrow and 2 days later. I know it won't change anything if it's not meant to be but knowledge makes me feel a bit less anxious so hopefully it will help.


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Thank you ladies. I think I'll try and see if I can go and do a blood test tomorrow and 2 days later. I know it won't change anything if it's not meant to be but knowledge makes me feel a bit less anxious so hopefully it will help.

Yes, absolutely! The bloodwork eases the mind for sure.


----------



## Megan0625

Well ladies, I graduated our fertility clinic today! Baby measured exactly 11 weeks 3 days and had a heart rate of 161 bpm <3. I can't believe I am no longer a current patient at our fertility clinic! We have our first OB appointment next Friday. I attached a couple of 3D pictures of our little one. He or she was moving a lot today and had their face covered and feet crossed <3 So cute!


----------



## Nima

Megan0625 said:


> Well ladies, I graduated our fertility clinic today! Baby measured exactly 11 weeks 3 days and had a heart rate of 161 bpm <3. I can't believe I am no longer a current patient at our fertility clinic! We have our first OB appointment next Friday. I attached a couple of 3D pictures of our little one. He or she was moving a lot today and had their face covered and feet crossed <3 So cute!
> 
> View attachment 1110171

Omg that is amazing! This made my heart expand. So happy for you. Congratulations on being a normal pregnant person :) I hope you can ease in into this role and just enjoy <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Megan0625 said:


> Well ladies, I graduated our fertility clinic today! Baby measured exactly 11 weeks 3 days and had a heart rate of 161 bpm <3. I can't believe I am no longer a current patient at our fertility clinic! We have our first OB appointment next Friday. I attached a couple of 3D pictures of our little one. He or she was moving a lot today and had their face covered and feet crossed <3 So cute!
> 
> View attachment 1110171

  Wonderful news! So happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## WinterBub

That's amazing, Megan. So happy to have been along for the ride! :) Wishing you a very happy rest of your pregnancy. 

Knowledge is power, nima. So, why not do the beta? I hope it doubles perfectly for you. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## WinterBub

PS. Those pictures are wild! I've never seen such a little baby in 3D. ❤️


----------



## Megan0625

Thank you ladies! <3

@WinterBub I know, I can't believe we were able to see our little one in 3D already! It was crazy to be able to see the details of the little hands and crossed feet.


----------



## Megan0625

My morning sickness is so bad today . I was able to get by for quite a while without vomiting, but unfortunately that started around the 9 week mark. Luckily I only vomit every couple of days at this point (it was multiple times a day for a little while), but today is definitely a bad day. The worst part is I constantly feel hungry but my body isn't tolerating food very well . Don't get me wrong, I am BEYOND thankful to be pregnant, but I definitely don't enjoy nausea and vomiting. I'm hoping this will start to clear up in a couple of weeks when I get into the second trimester. 

@Nima how are you doing? Any updates on any other pregnancy tests or getting an HCG beta blood test? My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Nima

Yes, thanks for asking <3 I am actually freaking out today because my test didn't really progress today. Maybe even faded a bit. I went for bloods, beta was 43. They said it's good but I really wished for it to be so high that I can just be reassured, like around 100. And the doctor doesn't want to see if it doubles so i will have to wait 10 days for the scan. I am pretty much a nerve wreck honestly.


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Yes, thanks for asking <3 I am actually freaking out today because my test didn't really progress today. Maybe even faded a bit. I went for bloods, beta was 43. They said it's good but I really wished for it to be so high that I can just be reassured, like around 100. And the doctor doesn't want to see if it doubles so i will have to wait 10 days for the scan. I am pretty much a nerve wreck honestly.

I'm sorry you are so stressed out, I totally understand! Try taking a pregnancy test in a couple of days and see how it looks. I obsessively tested for weeks to make sure my pregnancy was sticking and I had quite a few tests that looked like they did not darken. Also, if it makes you feel any better, those cheapie tests seem to not progress as much as first response tests. I was using cheap Wandfo tests and they would progress but they were nowhere near as dark as the first response. Try not to worry about your HCG level, at least it does indicate you are pregnant. The embryo could have implanted later, etc, so your HCG levels are not as high yet. Try to stay positive and hang in there!


----------



## Nima

Thank you @Megan0625 ,I'm sorry I bring such dark vibes.. just can't seem to stop thinking it's over. But I don't trust my feelings either, so I'm just going crazy. I'll test again tomorrow, hopefully it'll look better and I'll be better.


----------



## WinterBub

I just got on here to check in on you, Nima. I am sorry that the tests haven't given you the reassurance that you need :hugs:
I totally get the torture of waiting. And it is so annoying that there's nothing at all that we can do to make sure that much wanted baby is ok. I hope that you can test tomorrow and get better news. I really hope this is it for you! ❤️ And try not to worry (impossible I know!).


----------



## elencor

Nima I'm sorry you didn't get complete reassurance, the waiting must be so so frustrating. But so far it looks great I think the bean is going to be ok. Fingers crossed! 

@Megan0625 thats soo exciting omg I feel like crying thinking it could be me in a few months. Beautiful baby pictures!!


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry- I forgot to reply to your morning sickness post, Megan. It's totally fine to complain about the rough parts of pregnancy. We all get that it's magical and joyous... But can be rough! And don't feel guilty because it is an ivf baby. ;) Complaining about a legitimate hard part doesn't mean you don't treasure the baby.

I think that morning sickness is meant to peak around the end of first tri, so hopefully it will pass for you. I had it pretty bad, too. And I had a friend who threw up any time she was in the car for the full 9m. It is up to you about how open to medication you might be, and how much/how long you can handle it. If you're struggling, ask your doctor to discuss all your options and see what they suggest. Ideally this is the peak and you'll feel better in the next couple of days, but there are tips and meds if you need them.


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Thank you @Megan0625 ,I'm sorry I bring such dark vibes.. just can't seem to stop thinking it's over. But I don't trust my feelings either, so I'm just going crazy. I'll test again tomorrow, hopefully it'll look better and I'll be better.

Don't apologize! IVF is a very stressful time and it is so easy to question everything. I was so convinced my positive pregnancy tests were not real for the longest time. Basically until I had my first scan. I hope you get the clarity you need in the coming days and I hope your next test shows progression.


----------



## Nima

Thank you <3 
I think yesterday was really a peak of anxiety and panic for me. Today I'm doing better. Tests are not showing amazing progression, but definitely not faded. I booked another blood draw for Tuesday, to hopefully be reassured by hcg progression. Afterwards there's the scan and I think I will know better once these two are done. Tuesday isn't too far, so that's good.


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> Nima I'm sorry you didn't get complete reassurance, the waiting must be so so frustrating. But so far it looks great I think the bean is going to be ok. Fingers crossed!
> 
> @Megan0625 thats soo exciting omg I feel like crying thinking it could be me in a few months. Beautiful baby pictures!!

I'm glad to be able to offer you hope :) There is a light at the end of the tunnel <3 And just don't give up! You have a great chance of it working the first time, and if it doesn't, chances are even higher it will work the second time. I felt hopeless after my failed first transfer but when I saw that positive pregnancy test after the second one, all of those feelings faded away and I realized everything was so worth it. You absolutely may be pregnant in just a couple of months time, I have high hopes for you! <3


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Thank you <3
> I think yesterday was really a peak of anxiety and panic for me. Today I'm doing better. Tests are not showing amazing progression, but definitely not faded. I booked another blood draw for Tuesday, to hopefully be reassured by hcg progression. Afterwards there's the scan and I think I will know better once these two are done. Tuesday isn't too far, so that's good.

I totally get that. Also, HCG levels double every 48 hours, so keep in mind that tests only 24 hours apart may not show a ton of progression :) But you are right, Tuesday will be here before you know it and you will have more answers then. Until then, you ARE pregnant and just enjoy it. Maybe try to do something fun and relaxing this weekend to keep your mind off the wait.


----------



## WinterBub

Thinking of you, nima! And hope all is going well.


----------



## Nima

Thank you @WinterBub ,you warmed my heart. 

I just got the results of the second beta and it's very reassuring.. I feel like I can breathe again. The lady from the clinic said she couldn't tell me an exact number yet (something that has to do with the lab) but it's over 500! I think I might start believing we're actually having a baby in April :)


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Thank you @WinterBub ,you warmed my heart.
> 
> I just got the results of the second beta and it's very reassuring.. I feel like I can breathe again. The lady from the clinic said she couldn't tell me an exact number yet (something that has to do with the lab) but it's over 500! I think I might start believing we're actually having a baby in April :)

Oh, that's fantastic news! I'm so glad you had reassuring results :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nima said:


> Thank you @WinterBub ,you warmed my heart.
> 
> I just got the results of the second beta and it's very reassuring.. I feel like I can breathe again. The lady from the clinic said she couldn't tell me an exact number yet (something that has to do with the lab) but it's over 500! I think I might start believing we're actually having a baby in April :)

  Yay, that's great news! :D


----------



## WinterBub

I'm so glad that things are looking good! ❤️


----------



## elencor

Great news congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Megan0625

Hi everybody, I hope you are all doing well! :) Today is my 13 week mark, only a week away from second trimester! I had my first OB appointment yesterday and it went great. I attached a picture of the ultrasound. Baby's heart rate was 153bpm and he or she was kicking like crazy! <3 The doctor said everything is looking perfect and I have my next appointment scheduled for 9/2. We did the NIPT while we were there so we will have gender information in a week, along with chromosomal information to see if there are any chromosomal abnormalities. Super exciting. 

How are you all doing?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy 13 weeks @Megan0625. I'm so glad everything went well :)


----------



## Nima

So good to hear your update Megan! Beautiful. 

I am very anxious still, trying to calm but it's not working so well. I just hope these weeks go by quickly so I can breathe again, because I just can't enjoy almost anything.


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> So good to hear your update Megan! Beautiful.
> 
> I am very anxious still, trying to calm but it's not working so well. I just hope these weeks go by quickly so I can breathe again, because I just can't enjoy almost anything.

I totally understand that! I tested daily for the first few weeks because I just wanted to see my tests progress. I had so much anxiety. It's such a nerve-racking wait until you go in for a scan. And then it's nerve-racking to wait in between scans!


----------



## Nima

Megan0625 said:


> I totally understand that! I tested daily for the first few weeks because I just wanted to see my tests progress. I had so much anxiety. It's such a nerve-racking wait until you go in for a scan. And then it's nerve-racking to wait in between scans!

Exactly. And testing is kind of both reassuring and creating more anxiety, I think I should stop but I can't. 
Today I got the 3+ on clearblue digital so that's a good feeling... tomorrow I have an early scan but I know I won't be happy until I can see a heartbeat and it's still too early for that. 

@elencor did your bleeding stop? When will you know if your cyst is gone? I hope all is well. 

@WinterBub how are you doing?


----------



## elencor

@Nima thank you for thinking about me love. How did your scan go?? 

Yes the bleeding eventually stopped... But I am devastated. My husband had another seminogram to see if there was any changes from last year... And there aren't any mobile or normal sperm. Not one. And the sperm count is actually close to zero. The fertility doctor is completely shocked, it had perfect mobility and good morphology last year. My husband is devastated, since unless something changes there's no way we can have a biological kid. 
For the next couple of weeks he'll have a couple of more seminograms done, and luckily we'll freeze some sperm. If not possible he'll have a biopsy done. 

The doctor says we should stay calmed and not worry too much since things will probably work out... But honestly I am extremely sad, I have read millions of threads and seen lots of YouTube videos from people with azoospermia and similar stories and it seems to very rarely work... I know the doctor told us not to worry but.. I can't see straight right now, I feel like we are back to the start point. Husband says he would eventually agree on donnor sperm if it came to that but still that wouldnt even be soon because there would be still a long road ahead of us figuring out what can be done about the sperm... 

I'm sorry for complaining too much, I hope I will soon feel better and more optimistic. I will keep you updated! 

It everything works perfectly I will have the baseline ultrasound on the 25th, just a couple of weeks left.


----------



## Nima

Oh @elencor dear, this is so hard to receive such news just a moment before you are all set to start. I am so sorry this is happening to you. I do think the fact that he had a perfect count a year ago gives a lot of hope, because it means his body is able to produce sperm and for some reason stopped. I hope this resolves quickly. 
Don't apologize for complaining, it's not even complaining, it's just sharing something difficult you're going through, and this is what we're here for, after all. We will also be here to celebrate with you once it's all behind you and you have your baby, even if now it seems so far away. 
Sending huge hugs. 

The scan went well today. We saw a yolk sac and a tiny, 2mm fetal pole, which is as much as one can ask at 5w3d. I hope to go for another scan in the coming 2 weeks to see a heartbeat. This will definitely calm me down. But today was also good. I am very grateful that this one fertilized egg survived so far and became our embryo. This is already a little miracle.


----------



## Megan0625

@elencor I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope everything resolves quickly. I agree with Nima, it does give a lot of hope that he was producing normal sperm just last year and then stopped, so his body is capable of doing it and I think it will again. 

@Nima That's fantastic! I know it's still early but it is definitely great that you were able to see the yolk sac and fetal pole, that's a huge milestone. I hope the next couple of weeks go by quickly for you so you can see/hear the heartbeat soon! :)


----------



## WinterBub

I'm so glad that your scan went well, Nima! Try to think positively- I know once I get into worrying, it's a really vicious cycle to break out of. Things look great so far, so tell yourself that all is well, and that worrying wont achieve anything. Everything you know so far is positive :) So glad that your one little embryo is a strong one. ❤️

Congrats, Megan! Wishing you a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy. And Im excited to hear the gender! No real reason, but I guess boy! 

Oh, @elencor I'm so sorry. I'm sure that was both a massive shock and really devastating. Is there medication or anything you can try to get him back on track? I know that I have seen threads on here about azoospermia. Have you read through those? Oh, I wish that I could give you a real hug. Sometimes life can be very unfair. I'm sure that you guys will get your family in the end, I'm just sorry that the journey is proving so long and hard. :hugs:

Nothing going on here... Just waiting out this cycle, and hoping to start in September, as planned. My worry is that we won't have any healthy embryos. But, I guess i just have to go in thinking positive, and deal with each step as it comes.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@elencor I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## elencor

Thank you guys your comments really warmed my heart and made me feel better :hugs:


----------



## Megan0625

Hi all! I'm still anxiously waiting on my NIPT results, I'm hoping to hear back today! :) On another note, I am 14 weeks tomorrow! That means I'm entering the second trimester! I'm hoping that means the nausea and sore bbs will ease up soon. Unfortunately, the insomnia has already started! I'm constantly fatigued and exhausted so I can fall asleep easily during the day, but when I get up to pee in the middle of the night (I'm having to get up at least 2 times a night at this point), I unfortunately can't go back to sleep . So I've had frequent nights waking up at 3:15 to go to the bathroom and staying awake until around 5:30 and then my alarm goes off around 6:30. 

How are all you ladies doing? @Nima how are you feeling?


----------



## WinterBub

That's so exciting, Megan! Did you end up getting your results? :) Are you anxious or worried about things and that's keeping you up at night? Or is it a physical thing? I'd imagine there are different approaches to try and help depending on why it is happening! 

I'm bummed- we're wanting to start IVF in September, and the earlier in September, the better for work reasons. So, of course it's now CD day 12 of the cycle before and there's no sign of ovulation. I've been using a clear blue fertility monitor and I usually have the first sign (estrogen surge) really early in my cycle. But of course, this month nothing has happened yet. Sigh. I've been working out quite a lot and am wondering if that's the cause. Will stop for a week and see if my stupid body kicks into gear. 

How are you going, @Nima? Are you feeling better about everything? 

And thinking of you @elencor. Would love to hear how you're doing whenever you're ready to share more about how you guys are going and what the doctor has told you.


----------



## Nima

@WinterBub oh that's so stressful, I really understand you. You just want things to be clear for once and then something changes and you feel like you can't trust your body... sorry. I hope you'll ovulate soon. 

@Megan0625 14 weeks! Amazing. Looking forward to hearing about your nipt results. 

I am still very stressed but it's kind of the new normal... I hope I'll get an appointment soon and be able to see a good heartbeat. I don't feel pregnant at all. Only sore boobs but nothing else. It worries me although I know it's possible.


----------



## WinterBub

My body letting me down is what lead me to IVF, so this is a bit of an open wound, and it is really frustrating when anything not completely "normal" happens. Sigh. But It's ok- I'm slowly learning/relearning that I can't control everything. 

I'm sorry that stressed out is your new normal, Nima. Try to think positive, and don't let those worried feelings get you down. It is really hard to get out of that mindset, so I hope that you are reassured at your next scan, and can let some of that worry go and enjoy a very healthy/normal/boring pregnancy after that! ;)


----------



## Megan0625

Hi everybody! I actually don't have the NIPT results yet, but I did go in for a 3D gender ultrasound over the weekend and I did find out we are having a little girl <3. We are so excited :). Her name is Clarke Christine (CC). She was so active during our ultrasound and she sure loves to be upside down lol. We have pictures of her little legs completely stretched out, she was punching and kicking like crazy. We got a recording of her heartbeat and put it in a stuffed bunny so we can listen to her heartbeat any time we want <3. I'm hoping to have the NIPT results today or tomorrow so we can have information about any potential chromosomal abnormalities. 

@WinterBub I'm sorry, I know how frustrating it is when it feels like your body is failing you. I totally understand how hard it is when things feel out of control. I've felt like that so many times throughout the fertility journey. I hope you ovulate soon!

@Nima I totally understand the anxiety. I'm in the second trimester now and still feel full of anxiety and question every little pain or symptom that I feel. I have to keep myself from calling my OB constantly. Early on in pregnancy, I actually had almost no symptoms, just sore boobs and I felt a little more tired than normal. I also had a little spotting off and on which completely panicked me (I think I had delayed implantation bleeding and then bled from my early ultrasounds). Then I started getting morning sickness around 9 weeks and that hasn't gone away. My mom had absolutely no symptoms during 3/4 of her pregnancies, so it can be totally normal! I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry about the symptoms. Even with the fatigue and bloating, I never really felt pregnant early on, if I didn't have the ultrasounds I wouldn't have believed I was pregnant.


----------



## elencor

@Megan0625 congratulations!! I'm so happy to hear that, and she has a beautiful name :hugs: I hope you get the results soon, I'm sure they'll be great! 

@WinterBub I'm sorry I know the feeling, last month I had a terrible intermenstrual bleeding and I ovulated late and my period ended up coming 8 days late, it was all very annoying and like why does my body have to fail me and mess with me just about to start the IVF?? I hope you ovulate very soon and of course that you can continue with the process without any more problems. Please keep us posted :hugs:

@Nima im sorry you're feeling stressed, to be honest I would probably be worried sick every day if I was pregnant, I see people talking about bleeding, and reduced fetal movement and all that and I honestly think I'd be crying everyday lol, but I think your pregnancy is going to go really well, hope you have your next scan soon! How many weeks along are you?? 

AFM, my husband had another seminogram, and it went great! I mean, it's still a lot worse than last year's, but it had by far enough good sperm as to have ICSI done. Unfortunately, due to technical difficulties it couldn't be frozen, but if all goes well we'll be freezing sperm in a few days. I hope this new seminogram is also enough, but anyway we are sooo relieved he does have still some mobile and normal sperm!! If all goes well I'll start the ovarian stimulation in 2 weeks!! I can't believe it.


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> @Megan0625 congratulations!! I'm so happy to hear that, and she has a beautiful name :hugs: I hope you get the results soon, I'm sure they'll be great!
> 
> @WinterBub I'm sorry I know the feeling, last month I had a terrible intermenstrual bleeding and I ovulated late and my period ended up coming 8 days late, it was all very annoying and like why does my body have to fail me and mess with me just about to start the IVF?? I hope you ovulate very soon and of course that you can continue with the process without any more problems. Please keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> @Nima im sorry you're feeling stressed, to be honest I would probably be worried sick every day if I was pregnant, I see people talking about bleeding, and reduced fetal movement and all that and I honestly think I'd be crying everyday lol, but I think your pregnancy is going to go really well, hope you have your next scan soon! How many weeks along are you??
> 
> AFM, my husband had another seminogram, and it went great! I mean, it's still a lot worse than last year's, but it had by far enough good sperm as to have ICSI done. Unfortunately, due to technical difficulties it couldn't be frozen, but if all goes well we'll be freezing sperm in a few days. I hope this new seminogram is also enough, but anyway we are sooo relieved he does have still some mobile and normal sperm!! If all goes well I'll start the ovarian stimulation in 2 weeks!! I can't believe it.

That's fantastic news! I'm so glad the seminogram went well. Yes, for ICSI, they really only need a few good mobile sperm. Two weeks will go by so fast and you will be starting stims before you know it! I'm so excited for you :)


----------



## Megan0625

Update: just got my NIPT results back and I'm low risk for all the chromosomal abnormalities tested for, included Down Syndrome :). And of course, it also confirmed we are having a little girl <3


----------



## WinterBub

Congratulations, Megan! That's so exciting!! Wishing you and baby Clarke a very easy rest of your pregnancy. Love her name! ❤️ I'm sure that your NIPT results will be all great. It is so nice to hear all your news :)

Elencor- that's wonderful news!!!! I'm so glad that things are looking more positive, and you'll most likely be able to proceed in a couple of weeks! ❤️


----------



## WinterBub

Awesome news on your results, Megan!


----------



## Nima

Megan0625 said:


> Hi everybody! I actually don't have the NIPT results yet, but I did go in for a 3D gender ultrasound over the weekend and I did find out we are having a little girl <3. We are so excited :). Her name is Clarke Christine (CC). She was so active during our ultrasound and she sure loves to be upside down lol. We have pictures of her little legs completely stretched out, she was punching and kicking like crazy. We got a recording of her heartbeat and put it in a stuffed bunny so we can listen to her heartbeat any time we want <3. I'm hoping to have the NIPT results today or tomorrow so we can have information about any potential chromosomal abnormalities.
> 
> @WinterBub I'm sorry, I know how frustrating it is when it feels like your body is failing you. I totally understand how hard it is when things feel out of control. I've felt like that so many times throughout the fertility journey. I hope you ovulate soon!
> 
> @Nima I totally understand the anxiety. I'm in the second trimester now and still feel full of anxiety and question every little pain or symptom that I feel. I have to keep myself from calling my OB constantly. Early on in pregnancy, I actually had almost no symptoms, just sore boobs and I felt a little more tired than normal. I also had a little spotting off and on which completely panicked me (I think I had delayed implantation bleeding and then bled from my early ultrasounds). Then I started getting morning sickness around 9 weeks and that hasn't gone away. My mom had absolutely no symptoms during 3/4 of her pregnancies, so it can be totally normal! I know it's easier said than done, but try not to worry about the symptoms. Even with the fatigue and bloating, I never really felt pregnant early on, if I didn't have the ultrasounds I wouldn't have believed I was pregnant.

Thank you, that is so reassuring to read. I think I am only comparing to my pregnancy with my daughter and I had nausea from week 5 till birth so I was expecting the same, but it doesn't have to be that way. 

CC has a beautiful name and I hope you get the results soon and can be calm and happy. I am so happy for you and feel honored to be with you (even if only virtually) on this journey of bringing her into this world.


----------



## Nima

elencor said:


> @Megan0625 congratulations!! I'm so happy to hear that, and she has a beautiful name :hugs: I hope you get the results soon, I'm sure they'll be great!
> 
> @WinterBub I'm sorry I know the feeling, last month I had a terrible intermenstrual bleeding and I ovulated late and my period ended up coming 8 days late, it was all very annoying and like why does my body have to fail me and mess with me just about to start the IVF?? I hope you ovulate very soon and of course that you can continue with the process without any more problems. Please keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> @Nima im sorry you're feeling stressed, to be honest I would probably be worried sick every day if I was pregnant, I see people talking about bleeding, and reduced fetal movement and all that and I honestly think I'd be crying everyday lol, but I think your pregnancy is going to go really well, hope you have your next scan soon! How many weeks along are you??
> 
> AFM, my husband had another seminogram, and it went great! I mean, it's still a lot worse than last year's, but it had by far enough good sperm as to have ICSI done. Unfortunately, due to technical difficulties it couldn't be frozen, but if all goes well we'll be freezing sperm in a few days. I hope this new seminogram is also enough, but anyway we are sooo relieved he does have still some mobile and normal sperm!! If all goes well I'll start the ovarian stimulation in 2 weeks!! I can't believe it.

This is amazing! So so happy for you, my heart is jumping in joy! 


(I am 6w3d today)


----------



## Nima

Megan0625 said:


> Update: just got my NIPT results back and I'm low risk for all the chromosomal abnormalities tested for, included Down Syndrome :). And of course, it also confirmed we are having a little girl <3

So great! What a relief.


----------



## Megan0625

Hi all, how is everybody doing this week? My morning sickness is finally easing up, I have officially gone 2 days without vomiting first thing in the morning! Small victory lol. I've also been craving lots of French fries and slushies, of course I am not craving anything healthy! Unfortunately, I do have some sort of cold or sinus infection, possibly just a bad allergy flareup that I've been dealing with. It's just really bad sinus congestion and lots of sneezing, sinus headaches, and pressure in my ears. I've been trying to cope with it naturally to avoid medication but the OB said I can take Sudafed so I'm going to try that tonight because these sinus headaches and congestion are killing me! I wouldn't be surprised if it's just bad allergies because we have had a lot of wind and dust storms here in Arizona with our monsoon season, but it's enough to drive me crazy.

@Nima do you have any updated scans planned?


----------



## Nima

Thanks for asking @Megan0625 :) I'm doing well. Yesterday I had a scan and baby measured just right and had a heartbeat of 150bpm so all is good. It was so reassuring to see and hear it. 

I hope you feel better soon, maybe try and take a low dose antihistamine? These are allowed in pregnancy and might help if it is allergy.


----------



## WinterBub

That's great news, nima! So glad that baby is looking good ❤️ I hope that you can relax and enjoy things now that you've seen everything is going just as it should :) 

I hope that you can fix the headache issue, Megan! It sounds miserable :( I believe they suggest B6 and Unisom(?) for morning sickness... Maybe ask your ob if that's an option, as like Nima suggested, it could work on multiple fronts for you! 

How did you both feel day to day on the stims/before/after egg retrieval? I finally ovulated and should be starting in under 2 weeks! Excited, and nervous. Just wondering what the day to day is like, as it really helps me not to freak out about things if I know what to expect!


----------



## Megan0625

@Nima That's so fantastic! I'm so glad baby is measuring properly and had a nice strong heartbeat :) You've got to feel so much better. And yes, I started taking an antihistamine yesterday (Zyrtec) to see if it will help. I'm feeling slightly less congested so I think I'll start feeling a lot better in the next few days, it's just been so uncomfortable.

@WinterBub I didn't really start having side effects from the stims until very close to the egg retrieval honestly. For the most part, I had just some mild pain and itchiness at the injection site for the first few days. I'm not sure if you will be prescribed cetrotide, but I had a really unpleasant skin reaction to that medication where I would have a softball-sized welt at the injection site for about 12 hours at a time. It would burn and itch and the nurses said it was a super common reaction. I found that that reaction was much more mild if I left the needle under my skin for at least 10 seconds and then pulled it out slowly. It has to do with preventing any of the cetrotide from getting into the surface layers of your skin. Cetrotide isn't prescribed usually until later on (about 5 days after start of injections) and it helps prevent ovulation from happening. Other than that medication, I just started having a bit of mood swings close to the egg retrieval and lots of ovarian soreness and some bloating! I get regular ovulation cramps every month so I knew I was susceptible to those types of cramps, so with 36 growing follicles, I was SORE! My ovaries were massive by the time I was done with injections so I honestly was so excited to get some of those eggs retrieved lol. Overall, I didn't have a ton of side effects from the meds though :) I was able to do my normal day to day functions just fine, even up until the egg retrieval. None of it was horrible pain, just a little discomfort and heaviness. I'm so excited for you that you will be starting stims in just under 2 weeks! :)


----------



## Nima

@Megan0625 I'm glad you're feeling a bit better, hope it's much better soon. 

@WinterBub I felt similar to Megan. I think the first week or so was really easy, afterwards I was bloated, sore, and also had some palpitations which were very unpleasant. The day or two before retrieval were like this but before I could do everything as normal.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you, ladies! Good to know that hopefully it will only be a few tough days leading up to and after the retrieval. :) And so happy for you both that this journey has lead to two lovely babies! Hope to join you soon :)

@elencor How are you doing? Any further news on how things are going for you and your OH? I've been thinking of you, and hoping you will be able to go ahead with your retrieval in September :)


----------



## elencor

I'm so happy both of your pregnancies are going well! And Megan I'm glad youre doing better with the antihistamines. @WinterBub I can't believe you're only two weeks away from starting!! Looks like we are going to be IVF buddies after all. 

We had our base ultrasound this morning, my endometrium looks fine and I have 14 antral follicles! We just bought the medication, I'll be starting the injections in 4 days :D . 

Regarding the severe male factor there's no way at this point to tell whether it will influence negatively the results of this cycle, but at least he could freeze some sperm in case there's a really terrible sample the day of the retrieval. Right now we are very happy and feeling confident, I hope we can have at least 3-4 good looking blasts[-o&lt;.


----------



## Megan0625

That's so exciting! Keep us updated while you are doing your stims. I'm so excited for you and look forward to hearing the results of your retrieval and fertilization report.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! <3


----------



## WinterBub

How exciting, elencor! Please let us know how everything goes :)


----------



## WinterBub

How are things going for you, @elencor ? :)


----------



## elencor

Hi!! 
I've been doing stims for three days now, this morning I had my first follow up sonogram, and everthing looks great!! the 14 follicles are doing great growing up equally. so much that Im most likely just going to need 4 more stims, and if all goes alright surgery will be next Thursday! I'm very very happy right now. As for symptoms, I've been feeling completely normal until a couple hours ago that I started feeling uncomfortable and also have some kind of vaginal cramps that are worrying me a little bit. I feel too "full" For only 3 days of stims but maybe it's just that the pelvic area feels uncomfortable because of the vaginal sonogram, I'm going to try to relax and not assume the worst. 
How are you doing @WinterBub ? ? When do you start? 
Hugs:hugs:


----------



## Nima

Such great news @elencor ! Very excited for you.


----------



## WinterBub

That's wonderful news, Elencor! Glad that you're responding well and everything is looking so good!! ❤️ Are you planning a fresh transfer a few days after the retrieval? 

I am trying to get in touch with my RE to see what my plan will be. Looks like my cycle is starting today, and it is a long weekend. FX it would be ok to do my baseline scan on Tuesday (potentially CD4 by that point). [-o&lt;

What days of your cycle did you all do the baseline bloods/scan?


----------



## elencor

Thank you both ❤️ 
I was on the pill so I had the baseline scan the day after taking the last pill, and started stims 4 days later. When on the pill it doesn't matter when the period start, you just have to leave 5 days from the last pill to the injections. 
I've read in a couple of online sites that ovarian stimulation has to start on CD 1-4 , so maybe you'll be staring this Tuesday?! That's exciting, good luck please keep us informed. 

Can I ask a question? It's stupid because I'm sure my doctor told me but I can't remember and I see contradicting information online: can you have sex during the ovarian stimulation??


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> Thank you both ❤️
> I was on the pill so I had the baseline scan the day after taking the last pill, and started stims 4 days later. When on the pill it doesn't matter when the period start, you just have to leave 5 days from the last pill to the injections.
> I've read in a couple of online sites that ovarian stimulation has to start on CD 1-4 , so maybe you'll be staring this Tuesday?! That's exciting, good luck please keep us informed.
> 
> Can I ask a question? It's stupid because I'm sure my doctor told me but I can't remember and I see contradicting information online: can you have sex during the ovarian stimulation??

That's fantastic! I'm glad your sims are going well :) It's so exciting that your retrieval will be soon. I was told to avoid sex during the whole stimulations/retrieval process. You also want to avoid any strenuous physical activity because of risk of ovarian torsion.


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> That's wonderful news, Elencor! Glad that you're responding well and everything is looking so good!! ❤️ Are you planning a fresh transfer a few days after the retrieval?
> 
> I am trying to get in touch with my RE to see what my plan will be. Looks like my cycle is starting today, and it is a long weekend. FX it would be ok to do my baseline scan on Tuesday (potentially CD4 by that point). [-o&lt;
> 
> What days of your cycle did you all do the baseline bloods/scan?

woohoo, you'll be starting so soon! If I remember correctly, my baseline scan was around cycle day 3, but it can be a day before or behind because of the holiday :)


----------



## Megan0625

I had my 17 week scan today and baby girl is looking good and measuring right on point :) She is SO active, they had a hard time recording her heart rate but it's looking to be around 145 bpm :). She was rolling around a whole lot. They did manage to capture a couple of terrifying pictures of her looking right at the camera . Next appointment is our big anatomy scan in 4 weeks. I can't believe I'm almost half way through this pregnancy! I'm so excited for all of you to be starting stims/prepping for egg retrievals!

@Nima how are you feeling these days?


----------



## elencor

@Megan0625 can't believe you're already 17 weeks, I'm so glad everything is going great with her :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the feedback! I got onto my clinic, and will likely be coming in Tuesday morning. It doesn't seem real, to be honest! This all started a year and a half ago, so it has taken a long time, and I won't believe it is happening until it is! 

I was told no sex, elencor. I wasn't told why, but they said nothing until you've had a period after the retrieval. And like Megan said, they said nothing strenuous- for exercise, it seemed like only walking was ok. 

That's all so lovely, Megan! I can't believe that you're already so far along- other people's pregnancies reeeeeeally fly by! ;) It is lovely to hear that you're doing well, and that little CC is too! ❤️ The anatomy scan is really amazing- unbelievable how much detail they can see.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Megan0625 lovely photo! Great news! :)


----------



## Nima

So good, the good news are just flying around here from all directions!

@WinterBub ,I also did my scan on cd3. I'm glad you can go in on Tuesday. 

@Megan0625 so amazing! It's really going by so fast, I hope you have time to enjoy this. Can you already feel her movements? 

@elencor keep us updated, I am so excited for you. 

I'm doing well too. Almost no pregnancy symptoms but it seems like I'm just lucky so at a certain point I have to stop freaking out and thank my good fortune... I did have a light bleed a week ago but it's gone now and I hope it won't come back. I have another scan in 3 weeks so that's also good. And then the 1st trip will be over finally. Have a beautiful weekend, friends!


----------



## Nima

Oh and I forgot to tell you that I am already 4 days off progesterone, which took a lot of courage to stop, and it feels so good, not having to think about it twice a day.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great :)


----------



## elencor

So great @Nima :D it must be scary to stop the progesterone. Looking forward to know whether it's a boy or a girl :lol: youre so close to the second trimester now, that's so exciting!! 

Today was a very weird day. My parents came to have lunch with us, I told them we're having fertility problems and that we are about to do ivf. It was really weird, on the one hand I regret telling them a little bit since my father seemed a bit uncomfortable. On the other I learned my parents actually tried ivf back in the day (they went through a very long infertility journey) I'm not even 100% certain whether I'm myself an ivf baby or not, it wasn't clear from their story :rofl:. I don't really know how to feel.

Also I've decided I'm going to do bed rest from now to the next appointment on Tuesday since I have pelvic pain and a bit of abdominal distension and I'm not feeling great. Everything feels so weird atm lol:rofl:


----------



## Nima

elencor said:


> So great @Nima :D it must be scary to stop the progesterone. Looking forward to know whether it's a boy or a girl :lol: youre so close to the second trimester now, that's so exciting!!
> 
> Today was a very weird day. My parents came to have lunch with us, I told them we're having fertility problems and that we are about to do ivf. It was really weird, on the one hand I regret telling them a little bit since my father seemed a bit uncomfortable. On the other I learned my parents actually tried ivf back in the day (they went through a very long infertility journey) I'm not even 100% certain whether I'm myself an ivf baby or not, it wasn't clear from their story :rofl:. I don't really know how to feel.
> 
> Also I've decided I'm going to do bed rest from now to the next appointment on Tuesday since I have pelvic pain and a bit of abdominal distension and I'm not feeling great. Everything feels so weird atm lol:rofl:

Wow what a discovery with your parents! So interesting they never mentioned it to you before. 

I am also really curious to know the gender. Not that it matters, but it somehow makes it more real and easier to imagine. I will be happy with either though. I am probably going to do nipt screening but it hurts my pocket to pay 100euro more just to know the gender, which we'll know a few weeks later anyway.


----------



## elencor

Nima said:


> Wow what a discovery with your parents! So interesting they never mentioned it to you before.

They are not great at talking about the uncomfortable things, never explained anything to me when I was a child and it was pretty traumatic tbh to live with parents going through unsuccessful pregnancies and stuff like that, and who don't even talk to you about it or explain anything, there was no place to grieve. This is why it's so difficult for me to open up with them and tell them stuff, I'm actually regretting having told them about this :rofl: my fathers face of "why are you telling us this" but I guess if I'm going to be a mum I have to make sure my kids are brought up differently than I was and make sure there's communication in my family, so long term it doesn't make any sense to "hide" The ivf thing. But it was hard for me to talk about this, even though I've talked about doing ivf with other relatives and all my friends and even coworkers, with my parents is different. 

Sorry about all that :rofl: 
Anyway do you have a "hunch" About if it's a boy or girl? I'd also be pretty happy with either, but the finding out is very exciting


----------



## WinterBub

Don't regret telling them, elencor! What's done is done... And that is so interesting that they'd never told you that. I know my mother had a loss after my older sibling/before me, but don't know the details. Some people/parents just don't like to share. Must admit I'm a bit the same myself- hope to be different with my children, though!!

I hope you feel better, elencor. Did they give any advice about anything that you can do to ease the discomfort?

That's wild that you're closing in on second tri, Nima. Just remind yourself that everything is looking good :) There's no reason to suspect that anything is wrong, so you may as well think positively! ❤️ Did you do the NIPT with your first? I'd say it is well worth it for the peace of mind. And I'd definitely want to know the gender, too!


----------



## Nima

@elencor I really understand you. My parents also don't really talk about hard feelings, my father seems to ignore them altogether. But I am really trying to accept them as they are and not be bitter about it, they have different cultures and have been through a lot in their lives. And of course I am doing it differently with my daughter, who can already express her feelings so well, I just need not to destroy what she already has. 
How are you feeling today?

@WinterBub you are absolutely right, no reason and no benefit in thinking something is wrong. And the dangerous weeks are already behind me. 
I didn't do nipt with my first, just the first trimester screening with nuchal translucency and all that. But I'm 3 years older this time, and need some more reassurance. I think I'll do it and include everything they offer, otherwise it feels like a waist. It costs almost 800euros but my insurance will probably cover some of it.


----------



## elencor

Thank you guys for understanding.
I'm feeling great, a little tired and with a bit of pelvic "pressure" but nothing uncomfortable. It was just Friday evening that I felt terrible and had a lot of abdominal pain, I think I just had gas or something because it stopped.


----------



## WinterBub

If you can afford it, I think that the NIPT is well worth it. :) 

Glad that youre feeling better, elencor! You're almost there, just a couple more days until the retrieval ❤️ Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Megan0625

@Nima Yes! I think I have been feeling her movements. I have a partially anterior placenta but most of my placenta is posterior, and she likes to be upside down so I have definitely been feeling some kicks. It still mostly feels like flutters or maybe like a marble rolling around in there lol. I'm hoping I'll be able to feel more definite kicks in a couple of weeks. We also bought a fetal doppler so I've been checking her heartbeat at home whenever I feel anxious. I can tell she moves a lot because as soon as I put the doppler in one spot, I can catch her heart beat for a second and then it moves to another area lol. She is ACTIVE. And stopping the progesterone is a very scary step but it definitely is an important milestone! I was terrified to stop but thankful to not have those daily injections anymore. It's difficult to just put all your trust in your body to do the right thing. And the NIPT gave me a lot of peace of mind. I haven't gotten the bill for it yet so I'm not entirely sure how much I'm going to pay (I think my insurance pays for most of it), but it was reassuring to hear that she is low-risk for all the chromosomal abnormalities that were tested. Finding out the gender was just a plus <3

@elencor sorry about the discomfort! It definitely is a bit uncomfortable before the egg retrieval. I was so bloated and had the worst gas pain by the time they finally retrieved my eggs. I think I actually took a half a day off work to relax from home a bit. Drinking a ton of fluids does help with the bloating though.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm officially starting injections tonight! This is all very surreal. Kind of feels like it is happening to someone else. Any tips on what to do/eat/how to prepare etc much appreciated! 

Did you have your retrieval, @elencor ?


----------



## elencor

Can't believe how fast time has passed! So exciting youre starting your injections today, best of luck with everything I have a lot of hope everything will go great with your process.
Sorry I don't have any advice for you, just that gas pain is the worst during ovarian stimulation so drink a lot of fluids and dont eat food that usually gives you gas

I've been a bit sad these days because on the the last appointment with my doctor on Tuesday, almost half of the follicles weren't growing up properly :(:( so I've been feeling a bit hopeless, a good number of eggs was one of the only things that was ok with us. Anyway the retrieval is going to be tomorrow. I'm so nervous!! I can't wait for it to be done, please follicles do great and give us a lot of mature eggs!
Otherwise I'm feeling great, not many symptoms from the medication, just a little pressure on my genital area and a slightly higher libido than usual :rofl: so not that bad, I hope it's the same for you Winterbub. Tomorrow we will know how many mature eggs do we have, and Saturday they'll call and tell us how many fertilized!


----------



## Nima

@elencor best of luck tomorrow! So excited for you and looking forward to hearing how you are after the retrieval. I am living proof that 1 fertilized egg is sometimes enough, so don't lose hope even if you have fewer than you expected. However I am sending you follicles growth vibes and prayers that they mature and prosper!

@WinterBub I'm with elencor on the gas advice: one evening I ate very spicy food and this was a huge mistake. Other than that drink enough, sleep well and take folic acid. So exciting that you started! Good luck!


----------



## WinterBub

I have been taking vitamin d and folic acid for the past few weeks, but wasn't sure if I should stop or keep going now. (should have asked, but didn't!) Ok, so will keep going with those! Thank you! And thank you for the food advice. Did you guys stop caffeine? 

Elencor- I have everything crossed for you for a great result tomorrow. :) Lots of eggs isn't necessarily good: too many low quality eggs seems to be my whole issue, and what brought me here! So I hope that you end up with a decent number, and more important, that they're all excellent quality. I'll be thinking of you, and waiting to hear how you go!


----------



## Megan0625

WinterBub said:


> I have been taking vitamin d and folic acid for the past few weeks, but wasn't sure if I should stop or keep going now. (should have asked, but didn't!) Ok, so will keep going with those! Thank you! And thank you for the food advice. Did you guys stop caffeine?
> 
> Elencor- I have everything crossed for you for a great result tomorrow. :) Lots of eggs isn't necessarily good: too many low quality eggs seems to be my whole issue, and what brought me here! So I hope that you end up with a decent number, and more important, that they're all excellent quality. I'll be thinking of you, and waiting to hear how you go!

You should continue with the Vitamin D and Folic Acid :) At least that's what my doctor recommended. I never stopped taking them and have been taking them since before stimulation. I'd agree with elencor and Nima about avoiding food that makes you gassy, when you produce a bunch of follicles from the stims, it really causes some GI discomfort and lots of gas pain toward the end. The worst part of the retrieval for me was actually that I had the WORST gas pain when I went in for my retrieval, so that pain was still there after, along with the soreness after the retrieval. Try to just eat fairly healthy with lots of protein and stay hydrated :) I honestly never stopped 100% with caffeine but I definitely lowered my intake. I chose decaf coffee or half caff when possible but if I was really craving a soda, I got one. It's super exciting that you are starting injections tonight! Such a huge step. Your retrieval will be here before you know it :) 

@elencor I'm so excited for you! Don't feel discouraged by a smaller number of follicles, it's definitely more important to have good quality instead of quantity. Like I've said, they retrieved 36 from me but since I ended up with only 4 day 5 embryos, my RE thinks it was an egg quality issue, and he said if we had to do the retrieval again, he would lower my doses so I didn't have so many eggs but better quality. My fingers are crossed that your retrieval goes super smoothly, I'm sure it will! It's an exciting time.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you! I'll have to pick up some half caff, that's a great idea :)


----------



## Nima

@elencor I hope you are doing well!


----------



## WinterBub

Thinking of you, elencor!


----------



## elencor

Thank you ❤ your support means a lot to me. It went very good, it was fast and painless, I got to say I enjoyed the whole anesthesia thing, it was kind of cool, and woke up very relaxed. We had to be there at 8am, surgery was booked for 8:30, and I was back at home at 10:30, the rest of the day I've been sleeping. The only thing is my lower abdomen hurts a lot when I pee. 
They took 16 eggs! Which is great because the sonograms only showed 14. Nevertheless we don't know yet how many of those are mature eggs, last appointment they said only 8-9 were growing properly. Tomorrow morning they'll call to say how many fertilized!!
I hope all of you are very good and Winterbub I hope your first days of stims are going smoothly


----------



## WinterBub

That all sounds great! Glad you got a good number of eggs, and glad to hear that it wasn't too painful. I hope the pee issue passes very quickly and you're back to feeling good by tomorrow. Let us know how your results go!! I'll have everything crossed for you. :)

So far nothing exciting re: me. Just waiting to see how it all unfolds!


----------



## Nima

16 is great elencor! Good surprises are such a blessing in this process.


----------



## WinterBub

Did you guys feel a sort of heavy feeling in your lower stomach this early on? I'm just 2 days into stims. Not painful or uncomfortable at all, but just noticeable... Unless i'm just imagining it because I know something is meant to be happening! 

When's your next appointment/scan, Nima? 

And hoping that you get great news today, Elencor!


----------



## Nima

I don't remember having this symptom, winter, but I think it could be real, you are taking hormones after all. Hope it doesn't bother you too much. 

My next scan is on the 21st of September, not too far.


----------



## elencor

16 eggs, 13 mature, 9 fertilized. I don't know how to feel about this, I know its a good number so shouldn't complain and should just be happy because it could've been so much worse, but the blastocysts rate is so low I don't know what to expect. They won't call me again, they'll only tell us how many blastocyst we have on day 5 when they'll do a transfer. Our clinic only works with blastocyst so won't call on day 3 or anything. I guess I just need to relax a bit and wait until Wednesday. 

@WinterBub yes I had a heavy feeling 3 days after starting the stims, I guess it's just normal to feel something weird down there, the ovaries are enlarging after all. Fingers crossed that all your next appointments go well. Do you plan on doing a transfer next cycle if possible? 

Nima the 21st of September is just around the corner! Will it be your 12 weeks scan? It's the day we plan to do an at home urine pregnancy test, if all goes well I'll be 7dp5dt


----------



## Megan0625

@elencor That's fantastic! That's a great number. And I had that exact feeling of pain in lower abdomen when peeing for about 3 days. It even went into my lower back and was uncomfortable but not unbearable. Our clinic also didn't give us updates on day 3 embryos so we had to wait until day 5/6 to hear our results. It's definitely an anxious but exciting time! 

@WinterBub I don't remember this exact symptom but I definitely felt a lot going on in my lower abdomen. I think I probably even experienced some bloating that early on. You are pumping yourself with a lot of fast-acting hormones so it totally makes sense!

@Nima That's exciting! I hate waiting in between the scans, I'm always so anxious. I have a scan on September 28 so I'm anxiously waiting for that. Hopefully time goes by fast!

I'm a little worried because I've had some higher blood pressure since getting pregnant. Before pregnancy, I was always right around 120/80 but at my last few appointments, I've been between 133/82 and 136/84. When I checked at my parents' house a few days ago, I was 140/80. I know it's getting high and my clinic hasn't said they are worried but I'm getting a little nervous and know it puts me at risk of preeclampsia. I will call them next week if I notice it at 140 systolic repeatedly. Has anyone else had any experience with slightly elevated blood pressure when pregnant?


----------



## Nima

@Megan0625 I did have some elevated blood pressure in my previous pregnancy and also had high risk for pre-eclampsia so I had to take aspirin the whole pregnancy. Other than that everything was fine, I wasn't even high risk. 

@elencor 9 is wonderful! I know you are afraid you'll end up with too few blasts but the truth is you just never know. This is so hard to stay in this uncertainty for so long. Soon these days will be over and you'll be pregnant until proven otherwise, and then test, and then wait some more to know it's all well... a lot of waiting but it's so worth it!

@WinterBub how are you feeling? Do you have a scan soon to see how the follicles develop?

I am bleeding again today, which scares me a bit. But I did hear the heartbeat on the doppler and I don't feel like going to the hospital... I will just wait and see. They can't do anything anyways.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry about the bleeding, Nima. I know any blood in pregnancy is really worrying and upsetting. I agree- I also wouldn't go to the hospital. But can you try and see your OB tomorrow? Would be nice for reassurance. I'm glad that you have your Doppler, and remind yourself that you've been through this before, and it stopped. Really hope it tapers off for you. Did they give a reason for it before? And why does this stuff ALWAYS happen on the weekend?! How many weeks are you now? 

I don't have any experience with high blood pressure, Megan. Do you have any other symptoms of anything being "off"? Just wondering why you have been taking your BP. I would call and ask to be seen. Use some good buzz words like "consistently high" or "sustained high blood pressure". I don't think that there's any imminent harm or anything, but it is something that should be monitored. Don't be afraid to advocate for yourself if you feel that you need to. :hugs:

Honestly, your numbers sound really strong, Elencor. I'm looking forward to your next update, and hoping that you will have good news again :) I know the waiting is excruciating- but you've come this far! You can definitely do the next few days!! ❤️ how's your recovery going? Don't forget to drink some Gatorade!! 

Afm- less symptoms today. I go in for a blood test on Monday, and then will get my next medication instructions. Not sure when the next scan will be, I think that may depend on what the blood test results are. My OH is super grumpy, which is annoying. He's stressed out about work and money, and stressed out about the cost of this whole thing.


----------



## Megan0625

@Nima thanks for the information, that makes me feel a bit better! I'm still taking daily aspirin too from doing IVF treatments. And I'm so sorry you started bleeding again, I totally understand the worry. I know a lot of women experience bleeding sporadically throughout pregnancy, it could potentially be cervical erosion (totally normal and is just because of irritated blood vessels in the cervix). My sister had bleeding on and off throughout pregnancy but I know it's very worrisome. The doppler really does help with reassurance! If you could get into your OB, I would, even if it is just for reassurance that everything is okay. And Winterbub is right, it does seem like these things always happen on weekends unfortunately. 

@WinterBub my dad has been having some problems with his heart and blood pressure so I just checked my blood pressure with their at-home blood pressure monitor while I was at their house and noticed it was high. So now when I go over there, I check it because I knew it was getting elevated at my appointments. I've had more headaches lately but they haven't been severe and my OB said they are likely hormonal because I used to get migraines before pregnancy. I do wish they seemed to take it more seriously. I love my OB, he has great bedside manner and everything but I was a little surprised that he hasn't mentioned anything about my elevated blood pressure. Before pregnancy, it was usually 117-121/78-80 and now it's between 136-140/82. I've decreased my sodium intake (not that it was high before) and have been increasing potassium intake, along with getting slightly more physical exercise so I've been taking steps to decrease my blood pressure but haven't noticed a change yet. I'm sorry your OH has been grumpy, I know it doesn't help with the stress of the medications etc. But it's understandable to be stressed about the cost and finances. Just remember that it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## WinterBub

How are you today, Nima? Did the bleeding stop? :hugs:

Any news, Elencor?

Did you end up calling your doctor about the bp issue, Megan? Or when will you see him next? Absolutely advocate for yourself if you need to, but hopefully it isn't concerning to your doctor, because in his experience this isn't alarming. Does your partner come to your appointments? I felt like it was really helpful when my OH came. I was quite worried the whole way through, and he heard things the doctor said more accurately than I did. Or at least between us we heard what the doctor actually meant!

Out of nowhere this evening, I have that heavy feeling back again. Bleugh. I hope that I don't have to do the stims for too many days, and have a successful retrieval on the earlier side of that stim window! It's just a real bummer that OH is grumpy and touchy in general right now. I wish we were having more fun while this was all going on, you know? I'm also slightly worried about ohss again, but nothing to do for that at this point other than try and stay hydrated/rested/eat the right things/pray for a good outcome. 

ETA: how many days of stims did you all do? I know now it is different for everyone, but just curious!


----------



## elencor

I did 8 days of stimulation. After 3 days I had my first control scan and they then knew it would only be 7 or 8 days top. 
The heavy feeling came and go for me, it didn't progressively get worse, actually the last 2 days before the retrieval it was completely gone, and I was very nervous about it thinking maybe I had already ovulated. 
I'm so sorry your husband is grumpy these days, it's all ups and downs so I guess he will feel better soon. 

How are you doing @Nima ? Are you doing bed rest? 
And how are you doing Megan? 

Transfer is tomorrow, I'm so so nervous. There's been a couple of problems, first with the laboratory, I don't want to go into details because it's a very long story but the biologist said they can't store my embryos (if there are embryos to store) because I lack the serology of something that's mandatory (they are the ones that did draw my blood so it's their fault) anyway looks like that is resolved and that serology isn't mandatory after all, I hope they don't f*ck with me tomorrow. The other problem is I don't feel very good and I have very annoying symptoms of an urinary track infection, I'm on antibiotics at the moment and I really really hope tomorrow Im better because I don't think they'll let me do a transfer if I'm symptomatic. 

Thank you for your support and I hope you are all very good


----------



## Megan0625

@WinterBub Yes, I called them about the blood pressure and they were a little concerned, but just want me to monitor it for now and take bp measurements 2-3 times a day and log them. It did go up to 140/90 in the late afternoon yesterday, but before bed last night, it went down to 118/72 so that's good, and it was close to normal this morning. The nurse is going to call me back today with info regarding whether or not I need to come in before my next appointment in 2 weeks, but I think they want me to watch it for now and call them immediately if it gets really high. I'm also easily anxious so that doesn't help my bp at all . I think if it stays high, they will put me on medication to try to lower it but I'm not sure if they have any immediate concerns since I'm earlier than 20 weeks pregnant. Before 20 weeks would be considered chronic hypertension and after 20 weeks would be considered gestational hypertension, but even that isn't diagnosed until sustained bps higher than 140/90, so I'm kind of in a middle zone right now. Until then I'm going to keep up eating healthier and getting more exercise to help with my bp. And to answer your question, I'm pretty sure I did stims for 11-12 days! They wanted to make sure a decent number were mature because prior to that, I had a lot of follicles that weren't quite mature. 

@elencor I hope you feel better and are able to do your transfer tomorrow! UTIs are no fun at all, I used to get them chronically. I'd assume they are pretty common after egg retrievals too. Antibiotics usually help get rid of symptoms pretty quickly so my fingers are crossed that you'll feel better tomorrow!

@Nima How are you doing?


----------



## WinterBub

That's interesting that you were quite short on the stims, Elencor. I suspect I will be on the earlier end too, but we will see. I have a scan tomorrow, and will know more then. There's definitely something going on! Though I do have less of the heavy feeling/pressure so far today. :) And I'm SO GLAD to hear that that symptom came and went for you!! I'm a bit worried it will get worse as time goes on- glad to hear that that wasn't the case for you. Did you get more results on how your embryos are doing? 

Good luck for your transfer/with the uti. Your health is the most important thing, so just go with whatever they feel is best. I really hope that you get to do the transfer tomorrow, but an FET is a great option, too if that's what ends up happening. A delay would be really frustrating, but it isn't the end of the world. ❤️ hoping you feel better overnight! 

That all sounds really good, Megan. Having a log will be really helpful. And then if nothing jumps up or stays high, you will have more data to go on at your next appointment. It soundike they were on top of it and supportive of your concerns, which is great, too :)


----------



## Nima

Hi ladies! Thanks so much for asking after me. I am really touched by your support. I am still bleeding but less, and I have a feeling it's ok. I don't want to go check again, because I know there's really nothing they can do if something is wrong and I can hear baby's heartbeat every time . I am not on bed rest because it's just not possible. I am at home with a toddler and have no family close by so it's just me and my wife, who is working. Also I didn't read convincing evidence that bed rest actually helps in threatened miscarriage so I am telling myself it'll be OK....

@elencor wow I can imagine you were furious with them! I know I would be. Good thing they changed their minds and you can keep you precious embryos! I really hope you feel better tomorrow and can do the transfer. 

@WinterBub I did 9 days of stims each time. I hope you know your plan soon. Such exciting and stressful days for you.


----------



## Nima

Oh winter we wrote together. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> Hi ladies! Thanks so much for asking after me. I am really touched by your support. I am still bleeding but less, and I have a feeling it's ok. I don't want to go check again, because I know there's really nothing they can do if something is wrong and I can hear baby's heartbeat every time . I am not on bed rest because it's just not possible. I am at home with a toddler and have no family close by so it's just me and my wife, who is working. Also I didn't read convincing evidence that bed rest actually helps in threatened miscarriage so I am telling myself it'll be OK....
> 
> @elencor wow I can imagine you were furious with them! I know I would be. Good thing they changed their minds and you can keep you precious embryos! I really hope you feel better tomorrow and can do the transfer.
> 
> @WinterBub I did 9 days of stims each time. I hope you know your plan soon. Such exciting and stressful days for you.

I have a strong feeling it's okay too! You are past your most vulnerable time in pregnancy, you've had a strong heartbeat, and everything seems totally healthy. Every pregnancy is different and some women bleed throughout, unfortunately, which is just nerve-wracking. And you are right, when they told me I had a threatened miscarriage around 7 weeks, they told me bed rest wouldn't really help. I'd just suggest taking it as easy as possible! I think everything will be okay :). My baby girl gave me a heart attack last night because I couldn't find her with the doppler. I heard absolutely nothing except for placenta sounds, which almost never happens. After about 1 minute of searching, I heard her loud and clear. She moves so much and I have a partial anterior placenta on my right side, so she moved far away from the doppler and I couldn't hear her. But I feel her kicking or somersaulting like crazy today. These babies sure know how to give their moms a scare!


----------



## WinterBub

So sorry that the bleeding is still going on for you, Nima. I'm sure i would be beside myself, and it's so frustrating, because like you say there is no intervention to be made either way. I'm so glad that you have your Doppler, and you can listen to the heartbeat for reassurance. ❤️ I feel like there are lots of good signs to hold onto, especially the fact that you feel like it will be ok. I'm thinking of you as you wait for your next scan. Would your doctor bring you in for that appointment early? I think the growth between this next scan and your first one will show you definitively what is going on in there and how baby is doing. Wishing you well, and hoping that the bleeding stops completely. :hugs:

Elencor- sorry, I forgot to comment on the storage debacle. That's ridiculous. I hope the rest of your treatment is very boring and straight forward ;) 

Parenthood is a lot about patience, Megan! And they start to teach us this lesson right from the start... Glad that your little girl was just having a quiet moment and keeping you on your toes. :)


----------



## WinterBub

How are you today, Nima?

Any news on your transfer, Elencor? 

I'm having my first freak out about this whole thing. I messed up my first cetrotide injection, and am a bit worried that things are going to go pear shaped. I wasted one whole dose by screwing up the mixing process, and then am not confident that the whole dose I did use went in. So, freaking out a little... Need to try and reorder a single dose, and hope that what I took tonight was right. :sad2:so close, yet so far to the retrieval...


----------



## Nima

@WinterBub what day of stims are you now? Cetrotide in the first days is more of a safety measure but not so important. The probability that you will already ovulateis very low. So I wouldn't worry too much, just try and learn how to mix it better for the coming days. It doesn't affect your follicles! Everything is still going according to plan. Sending you hugs.


----------



## elencor

I have amazing news, I had a single embryo transfer done yesterday, and we have another 6 blastocysts frozen! We couldn't believe it, yesterday was a surreal experience. We still don't know the grade of the embryos, it will be explain in a dossier they'll send us in a few days, but the embryologist said this one they put into me is very good looking :lol:
We are beyond happy, I'm 1dp5dt now, please baby stick!! 
The one thing I'm very sad about is, I don't know why, I don't know if it's because of the antibiotics, but since last night I'm having the very worst diarrhea ever, sorry for the tmi but it's a secretory diarrhea that is making me loose a lot of weight very fast, I'm getting dehydrated. I'm taking oral serum and just bought probiotics but I'm worried the embryo might be having a hard time implantating because of the inflammation and the dehydration, I'm worried it might be already lost do you have any information regarding this? 
Anyway I don't want to think too much about this because when I do I feel like I'm screwing this up. Thank you so much guys for always supporting me through all of this, I will keep you updated, I plan to start testing at 7dpt I love this little embryo so much already! 

@WinterBub dont worry the Cetrotide isn't necessary until later on according to my doctor, in fact I only took it from days 6-8 of stims, and the doctor said I could have waited until day 7. So don't worry youre doing everything fine and your retrieval will be here very soon! :hugs: btw that same thing happened to me with the most important medication of the whole process, the Ovitrelle (I don't know if it's the same name outside my country, it's the hcg shot) I messed it up and wasn't sure the medication went in and spend hours crying, but it was fine. How did you scan go? I hope you're now feeling better about all of this:hugs:.


----------



## Nima

Wow elencor that's fantastic! I am so happy for you, I'm sure 6 blasts in the freezer are very reassuring. 
I hope you feel better soon with the diarrhea. Are you still on the antibiotics? Maybe ask if you can stop if you are. I don't know if the inflammation can damage your chances but it's an unnecessary stress on your body and mind. 

Winterbub how are you? 

I have only very little spotting left, hope it stays that way. My scan is in less than a week and I'm starting to be excited and nervous before it... Plus there was just recently a case of embryo switching in my home country (Israel) which made me a bit paranoid that it may have happened to me. The clinic in Denmark didn't make a very tidy impression...


----------



## WinterBub

I'm getting confused now on how many days I've been doing stims! Last night was day 7. Thank you so much for the reassurance, Nima. I'm feeling a lot of new side effects from the cetrotide, so it must have taken. FX it did. I'm going to watch some cetrotide videos on YouTube before I do it tonight. Not sure why it was so much more problematic for me than the others. :dohh: 

That's wonderful news, Elencor ❤️ I'll be thinking of you, and your little "good looking" embryo as you wait for news! I don't think that diarrhea will affect your chances of implantation at all. Seems most likely that it's a side effect from the antibiotics/various drugs you've been taking through this. Everything sounds great, and I think you have a great shot at a BFP in a few days. And if it doesn't happen, it won't be because of anything you did, or because you're having tummy troubles. Im so glad that your results have all been so great. 

I'm so glad that your trigger worked just fine, elencor! I'm a bit worried about that one, too as my nurse put a lot of emphasis into explaining how I'm meant to do that one. I keep asking myself "why are they letting me do this without a professional?!" I am feeling better about things this morning. I'm just nervous because this is our one and only try at IVF. So, it all seems so high stakes. 

Thank you so much for the support, ladies :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

I've been a bit worried about embryo switching, or some unforeseen mistake like that, too Nima! I keep reminding myself that it is very rare. 

I'm glad that the bleeding has slowed down a lot. I know that it must be very worrying for you :( not too long to wait for the scan. I'll be thinking of you between then and now.


----------



## Nima

This is my mantra too, it's rare, there is no reason I should be so unlucky... but it's so scary. I hope the little one looked just like my daughter, no blue eyes or viking looks lol :)


----------



## elencor

Thank you! Yes I stopped the antibiotic but I'm still sick. 
I've been worrying about embryo switching too, my clinic is very big and the waiting room for transfers was full of people. From the outside it looks easy to make a mistake like that, but we have to trust that they follow strictly the protocols to avoid it lol, I guess it's rare and there's no reason to think that is going to happen to us. But yes it's scary :rofl:


----------



## Megan0625

@WinterBub the shots can be confusing sometimes! Usually, the first day of Cetrotide isn't super critical because they definitely have you start injecting it before you are supposed to ovulate, so you should be all good on that front! I watched an embarrassing amount of Youtube videos before doing any of my shots because I was so scared of doing them wrong lol. Don't worry too much about the trigger shot :) It isn't too bad. Ours was actually pre-filled and pre-mixed, so I poked myself and my partner injected it in. They will probably draw a circle where it is supposed to be injected and as long as it's within the circle, it is fine. The most important part is the time of injection, which they will tell you. Ours was around 12:30AM so we went to sleep and set an alarm to make sure we did the injection at the right time.

@elencor I'm sorry you have been feeling sick! I don't think the diarrhea or antibiotics would affect implantation. I was having a lot of cramping and abdominal upset around the time of our FET and I asked my doctor if that would affect implantation and he said it definitely wouldn't. I'd just take it easy, try to think positively, and remember you are pregnant until proven otherwise :) And treat yourself to some self care! This is a very stressful and uncertain time. 

Trust me, I also worried about embryo switching, or getting the sperm sample mixed up but I think that's incredibly rare and you just need to put trust in your clinic :) A mistake like that would completely ruin their credibility as well so they definitely wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## WinterBub

Yeah, there's a lot of trust involved in this whole thing... LOL at your Viking joke, Nima :rofl::rofl::rofl: I was a bit put off by my Dr initially, as he runs his office in a very business way in some respects. But my OH really liked that, and did point out that he's very motivated to keep his reputation/success rate/positive reviews. That works for me! I'm glad that he's helping me, but also good that he has his own motivations for doing his best for each patient ;) 

I just did my stupid cetrotide. It went better, but I feel like I have a tough time with it. Seems like liquid is left behind in the vial, and I really hate how they make you do it. My next scan is Saturday, and I'm so anxious to see all is fine, and I haven't messed anything up. Why are they making me do this myself?! ;)

When you do the trigger shot/s, do you stop stims? I think my most likely retrieval day is Tuesday or Wednesday reading between the lines of my scheduling, and my nurse showed me the trigger shots 'in case you have to trigger on the weekend'. So, we will see...!


----------



## Megan0625

@WinterBub I honestly hated the cetrotide! That was my least favorite one. I was super sensitive to it and would end up with softball-sized red welts that lasted for 12 hours every time I did that stupid shot. And it burned and itched! The nurses said it was a common reaction though. I also felt like I always had a little left over in the vials, even though I know I measured correctly! They probably just wanted to make absolute sure that there was enough. The shots were by far the most stressful part for me. Making sure I mixed and injected everything properly was so nerve-wracking, so seeing the scans was always so reassuring to know everything was done correctly. 

If I remember correctly, they did have us stop stims on the day of trigger :) I think the day of my trigger shot, I didn't do any shots other than the trigger shot and I was so relieved. That's so exciting! You'll be doing your retrieval so soon! :)


----------



## elencor

Megan0625 said:


> I'm sorry you have been feeling sick! I don't think the diarrhea or antibiotics would affect implantation. I was having a lot of cramping and abdominal upset around the time of our FET and I asked my doctor if that would affect implantation and he said it definitely wouldn't.

That's reassuring, thank you ❤

Winterbub btw I once called the clinic at night because there was some liquid left at the vial of the trigger shot, they said not to worry as all these medications usually have an extra 10% more or less so you are always injecting a bit more than planned. I don't know if that's true of they just said that because it was 10pm and there was nothing we could do anyway. The day of the trigger and the next you don't have to do the stims nor the Cetrotide (at least I didn't)


----------



## elencor

Btw I'd like to ask something... I'm freaking out because I'm having period like cramps, it feels like af is 1-2 days away! I'm only 2dpt... Is this normal? Did this happen to you? I'm freaking out my progesterone or something might be low and I'm about to have my period!


----------



## Nima

@elencor I also had cramps after the transfer, and the following days too. I felt my body was adjusting after the retrieval and the transfer and all the hormonal changes. 

@WinterBub I did have to take cetrotide the day of trigger at noon, and then trigger at night


----------



## WinterBub

Yes! I HATE the cetrotide. I'm paranoid I'm not doing it right, and it is giving me awful side effects. I have nausea/stomach issues, it gives me a headache, the injection site burns... The others seemed so straight forward! I really hope that I do get to trigger over the weekend. I'm anxious to reach the end without anything going wrong, and so ready to never have to do the cetrotide injection again! I'm quite nervous for my scan tomorrow. Thank you all so much for the support and feedback. ❤️

I can't comment on being post transfer, Elencor. But I had period like cramping in early pregnancy. I didn't test or even think to test, because I was sure my cycle was about to start. You can also get cramping and/or bleeding from early internal scans, so I'd think it would make sense that the physical process of the transfer could do those things too. I'll be thinking of you, and really hoping that you get a BFP very soon.


----------



## Megan0625

@elencor Yes, that's totally normal! I always get period cramps way before my period starts and I started having period-like cramps a couple days after my transfer and I thought I was completely out. I even called my doctor and asked if that was okay and if that would prevent implantation and they said it wouldn't prevent it at all. Progesterone also causes period-like cramps, which totally mimics PMS. Even when I got my first positive at 6 days post-transfer, I was having period-like cramps and was not expecting a positive. Try not to worry but I know it's easier said than done :). Literally all of my symptoms leading up to my BFP were exactly the same as if I was going to get my period.


----------



## elencor

Thank you, I've been repeating myself your words these days, the cramping was increasing and I was sure I was going to get my period imminently. Today I'm better though :D @WinterBub how did your scan go?


----------



## WinterBub

FX it is early pregnancy signs, Elencor. :) I have everything crossed for you. How many days is it since the transfer now? Will you be testing at home? Or going to manage to wait to do betas? 

My scan looked fine. She said that I have 5ish follicles per side. And she was pretty sure I would be triggering on Monday. I had another cetrotide mishap. I don't know what it is with this stupid medicine. I hate it, and can't wait to be done with this! I have no problem sticking myself, but hate the pressure of handling and dealing with the medications. I called the pharmacist this morning, and they said it was fine but still on edge :shock:


----------



## elencor

Thank you dear ❤. Oh I'm definitely going to test at home, but I promised DH I'd wait until at least 7dpt, so I'll be testing on Wednesday! But it's hard, I want to test already so so bad. I'm 4dp5dt today, I'm in such a rollercoaster, yesterday I was feeling super sad and sure it wasn't going to work, today Im feeling better and excited for testing and all of that, but still anxious. 

So your retrieval will be around Wednesday, that's so exciting! Also @Nima has her scan that day if I remember correctly, I hope it will be a lucky day and bring the three of us a lot of good news! You are really close to the end Winter that's so great, and hopefully you'll only have to take the Cetrotide one more day.


----------



## Nima

@WinterBub that's so exciting, I hope you are really going to trigger tomorrow and stop the stupid cetrotide. 

@elencor just a couple more days and you can test! I know the depression of being sure it didn't work, but just so you know, I had it too, and it still worked... so it's just waiting now. More waiting, I know.


----------



## Megan0625

I'm so excited for you all! I also help Wednesday brings good news for everyone :) 

@WinterBub that's a great number! Hopefully today was your last day of Cetrotide and you'll be triggering tomorrow. I hated that medication. 

@elencor you'll be testing so soon! I've got everything crossed for you! :)


----------



## WinterBub

This is a big week for our little group! ❤️ I have everything crossed that a second line will pop up for you on Wednesday, Elencor! I know I would've caved and been secretly testing on the side. :rofl: I admire your resolve to wait until a reasonable time! 

And hope that your scan goes fantastically, Nima. :hugs:how are you feeling? Did the bleeding stop completely? 

I won't be triggering tonight, but will likely tomorrow. I have to go back for blood tests tomorrow to make sure, but it is 90% sure. I feel like I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. One more round of my regular meds tonight, and then it is go time. Slightly let down not to be triggering tonight, but 24hrs is nothing in the grand scheme of things. 

Just wanted to say thank you so much for all the support ❤️ i feel so blessed to have had you all to compare notes with/to be encouraged by! Just thank you so, so much from the bottom of my heart :hugs:


----------



## Megan0625

@WinterBub You are very welcome! <3 I'm so thankful for this group too, fertility treatments and pregnancy are so difficult and can feel so isolating at times. And you are right, 24 hours is nothing in the grand scheme of things, I hope you get to trigger tomorrow! 

And @elencor I agree with winter, you have much more strength than me! I started testing at 4dpt (knowing it was a little too early) and would get negatives and then would send myself into a spiral lol. I did get my vvvvvvfl that I didn't know was real at 5dpt but didn't have a clear line until 6 days.


----------



## Nima

Good luck winterbub! Hope you can trigger today. I have to run today but thinking of you


----------



## elencor

I'm so thankful for you too ❤ you make me feel less alone, and your support means a lot to me. 
I'm sooo nervous, we were going to test this morning with FMU, but it was soo diluted :shrug::sad2: I don't understand it's always concentrated and it was almost water lol, so I'm going to try to hold it for 4 hours without drinking much and try then, I don't want to have a negative and think it's negative just because it was diluted, and then suffer more. 

Winter I hope your trigger went great and your retrieval is tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Nima

Wow Elencor... what a strange surprise to suddenlyhave diluted pee. I admire your strength for not testing anyway and waiting. 

Winterbub, thinking of you and hope all is well and your retrieval is already scheduled.

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Nima

The scan went well today, everything looks good. I am curious to know the gender already, but will have to wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news, I'm so glad your scan went well :)


----------



## Nima

Thank you @Bevziibubble


----------



## elencor

Guys it's POSITIVE! I'm 7dp5dt, the digital says 1-2 weeks, the cheapie has a totally visible light line. I'm so happy!! We both are! Please baby stick we love you already, we have the beta test in 5 days. Im still in shock!! I will upload a picture later ❤

Nina what a beautiful picture, I'm glad everything went great, I can't wait to be at that point


----------



## Nima

elencor said:


> Guys it's POSITIVE! I'm 7dp5dt, the digital says 1-2 weeks, the cheapie has a totally visible light line. I'm so happy!! We both are! Please baby stick we love you already, we have the beta test in 5 days. Im still in shock!! I will upload a picture later ❤
> 
> Nina what a beautiful picture, I'm glad everything went great, I can't wait to be at that point

Omg!! I am so thrilled to read that!! Huge congratulations Elencor! This is absolutely amazing. Praying for a sticky baby for you.


----------



## elencor




----------



## WinterBub

So happy to login and see so much good news! Wonderful scan, Nima ❤️ and im so over the moon for you, Elencor :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: 

I did my trigger, and my retrieval will be tomorrow. I am so glad to be done with handling the medications! Hope I will join y'all on the good news train tomorrow :) 

So, so happy for all of you! Three babies in our little group!!!! ❤️


----------



## Megan0625

@elencor omg Congratulations!! :) My fingers are crossed for a sticky baby. That is such fantastic news. I remember the feeling clearly, I was in complete disbelief when I saw my test was positive :) I had a good feeling about your transfer! I'm so happy for you :)

@Nima awww what a beautiful scan :) I'm thrilled for you. 

@WinterBub yay! I'm glad you triggered and will be doing your egg retrieval tomorrow. Please keep us posted on results of your retrieval. I'm sure it will go perfectly :)


----------



## Nima

Good luck in your retrieval tomorrow Winter, fingers crossed for you for many mature eggs and good fertilization <3 the fourth baby in the group is just around the corner


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you, girls! FX all goes well tomorrow. I will let you know how I go, though I'm not sure how much they will say on the day. It says on my paperwork that they will call the next day. Hopeful to at least be told how many eggs I get! I don't have a high follicle count, but that's fine as my whole protocol has been "quality over quantity". It's been so lovely to watch you all do so well, and end up with those BFPs ❤️ gives me hope to join you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@elencor Congratulations!!


----------



## elencor

Thank you so much for all your beautiful words! @Megan0625 so nice that you had a good feeling about my transfer O:)

Today's internet cheapie test doesn't look stronger than yesterday's... I'm a bit worried, I'll buy another digital and another brand for tomorrow. I can't wait to see lines getting stronger. I panic everytime that I have cramps, the only time that I've been pregnant it was a chemical miscarriage and it started with cramps:sad2: but I have to calm myself, this time is different, I have a good feeling about this pregnancy, but the beta test can't come soon enough! I'll keep you updated. 

Winter good luck with the retrieval have a nice recovery! And btw how were your last days of stims, did you end up very uncomfortable? 

Hugs:hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Just got back from my retrieval- they got 15 eggs :) I'm expecting to lose quite a lot along the way, but am really happy with that for right now.

Don't obsess over the tests, Elencor. I had beautiful progression with what ended up being non-viable pregnancies, so I'm a bit jaded on them truly showing what is going on! You will have your scan in a few weeks, and that is SO much more important. I have a really good feeling that all is well. You have no reason to suspect anything is wrong, so be positive! ❤️ This whole process teaches us to be guarded, and that's ok. But just remember that all is looking great so far! 

I did fine with the stims overall. Just felt bloated and uncomfortable. I also put on about 8lbs. :shock: I did feel pretty bad overall yesterday- I triggered with hcg and basically felt early pregnancy side effects. Very tired, and I felt morning sickness. I was doing pretty low doses of everything, so think I got off fairly easy overall. My only real issue was worrying about doing everything right!


----------



## Megan0625

@elencor try not to worry too much about progression with the cheapie tests. From what I understand, they usually are bad about showing proper line progression, plus HCG levels double every 48 hours so I would wait until tomorrow to test anyway :) Easier said than done though because I tested nonstop for weeks! And as for cramps, I had lots of cramps off and on all the way until I was 10 weeks pregnant. It felt like my period was about to start for a while after I first got my positive pregnancy test, then I had bad cramps around 7 weeks pregnant, and they stopped completely around the end of my 10th week. Progesterone also causes a lot of cramping. Plus your uterus starts growing almost right away so the stretching feels like period cramps. Now I'm having round ligament pain and aching pains in my abdomen so it feels very different! Try your hardest not to obsess because I did and gave myself horrible anxiety in the early days of pregnancy. 

@WinterBub That's a great number, I'm so glad it went well! :) I'm glad you aren't having too bad of side effects. I was so bloated, I definitely looked pregnant by the time I went in for retrieval lol. Do you know if you are planning a fresh transfer or a FET?


----------



## WinterBub

We're doing PGT testing, so won't have those results for 2-3 weeks. If we have a healthy embryo, it will be an FET. I'm not sure when- depends on when those results come in/what they are, how I'm doing physically etc. I was feeling really good earlier, but not so great right now. My hat is off to all of you for going through this and then turning around and doing a fresh transfer. I'd also pushed fears of OHSS aside, but am worried about it now that the retrieval is done. Always something to worry about...!


----------



## Nima

@WinterBub that's great that you have 15 eggs! I'm sure you'll have some good embryos from those. 
I also found the first hours after the retrieval to be deceivingly easy, but with time fluids and blood accumulated and I had serious pain. It did get better after 3 days even with mild ohss. I hope you have the weekend to rest, afterwards you'll be better. 

@elencor I join here the choir of not looking for cheapie progression, because it's stressful and it's not really giving much information. But I also tested so much in the beginning, just couldn't stop.


----------



## WinterBub

It is hard not to test because the option is there! And of course we hope for reassurance...! I really think everything sounds great for you so far, Elencor. ❤️ At least the betas will be definitive numbers instead of staring at the stupid lines. 

Thank you, Nima! I can really feel the pain/pressure building up, and probably haven't been taking it easy enough. I have my LO and am home alone with him for the next few hours. My OH would have stayed if I had asked him, but I said he could go to an urgent work thing. Oh well. I also haven't taken the pain meds because I have my LO. So, as soon as my OH walks in the door, I'll go ahead with that!


----------



## Megan0625

@WinterBub I would say you'll be feeling much better in about 3 days like Nima said :) I felt great the day of but was having some pain and discomfort for a few days after and I was completely back to normal within 5 days after. I had so much pain in my abdomen when going pee for a couple of days and was nice and bloated. I will say doing a fresh transfer was very difficult on my body and I don't know if I would do a fresh transfer all over again if I had to. I felt like my FET that was successful was so much easier and I had essentially no pain. I was also super worried about OHSS. I didn't end up getting it, but that was one of my biggest fears for sure.


----------



## Nima

@WinterBub why are you testing your embryos? I know it's the new standard in many places in the US, but just curious, if you don't mind me asking. I read a lot of conflicting evidence a out PGT and don't know if I would do it in case I only had a few (3 or less) embryos. Just carefully posting it, if you feel like questioning this now is too much, just tell me and I'll delete my question. Hope this doesn't offend you in any way. I just know it's your only shot at ivf and want the best for you.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for sharing your experiences. Hoping I'll be feeling better in a few days, too. :)

Not offended at all by the question, Nima. I'm doing IVF because of recurrent miscarriages that were found out to be because of egg quality. I had three miscarriages in a year- two known to be because of chromosomal issues and the other suspected to be the same. I have PCOS and a really high egg reserve. So, my problem seems to be that I have high quantity of eggs/can fall and stay pregnant, but the eggs are low quality. PGS is my chance to minimize that risk. I don't think it is standard here yet (and it is still very expensive), but something that fits in my case, and is offered for certain circumstances.


----------



## Nima

Oh @WinterBub I'm so sorry you experienced so many losses. I understand why you want to minimize that risk. Hope you have many many embryos to test and to transfer.


----------



## Megan0625

@WinterBub I definitely understand wanting to PGS test in your case! We even thought about testing but our doctor didn't recommend it in our case, plus it is very expensive! We definitely would have though if we experienced recurrent losses or had reason to believe there could be a chromosomal issue. It offers some peace of mind to know you are transferring an embryo that tests chromosomally "normal". My fingers are crossed that you end up with a solid number of high-quality embryos :). You could be pregnant very soon!


----------



## Nima

How are you @WinterBub ? Thinking of you.


----------



## elencor

How is everything going @WinterBub ?

I have the beta tomorrow. Thank you so much for your advice, it's been very important for me to be told that it's normal to be cramping. I have very strong cramps, sometimes it's like someone's stabbing me, sometimes it even wakes me up in the middle of the night. I don't know if this is normal, maybe it's because of the vaginal progesterone. There are times that I just want to cry and take it as a lost pregnancy. But the thing is the pregnancy tests are progressing very well (I got the 2-3 weeks in the digital at 9dpt) and I haven't had any bleeding. So I'm just trying to be optimistic and tomorrow if the beta its ok I'll ask my doctor about the very strong pain, I hope it's not an ectopic. 

Hope you all are very well. Thinking of you Winter!


----------



## WinterBub

I'm doing much better, thank you for checking in on me! I get sort of exhausted late in the day, and my stomach is still bloated (especially when I eat too much!). But I'm dropping weight, which is a relief, and seem to wake up feeling better each day. I put on 10lbs (seemingly a good part of it was water weight) over the two weeks :shock: Been drinking lots of Gatorade and food with msg in it. And every morning, I'm down from the day before. I do still feel tender in my belly, and have some nausea. Did you guys have that? Or is this likely mild OHSS? I also got my first update, and 12 eggs fertilized :)

I definitely had cramps in early pregnancy, Elencor. But not to the point where i was doubled over in pain or anything. More like period type cramps. But that was an "old fashioned" pregnancy, and I don't know what IVF and all the drugs etc change on that front. I'm sure some people get those symptoms worse than others, too. I know that ectopic often causes shoulder pain and dizziness, so do watch out for those symptoms :hugs: If you're ever really worried, call your doctor! Even on the weekend. I'm glad that you have an appointment tomorrow, and can get some guidance. Let us know how you go!!! I did some googling so you don't have to- and without tubal issues, the odds of an ectopic IVF pregnancy are very low. So, really hoping it is just cramps. Don't forget that your body has been through a lot- the egg retrieval was pretty brutal. I can't imagine going back in for a fresh transfer! It is just a lot overall in a short period of time :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Ps. Could it be mild OHSS, Elencor? Do you have any other symptoms of it?


----------



## Nima

Amazing, Winterbub! 12 fertilized eggs! That's really awesome. And your symptoms sound similar to what I had with ohss, hope they go away soon. 

Elencor, hope you feel better soon. Strong pain that wakes you up in the night is always a reason to consult a doctor.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm really wondering how my final numbers will turn out. I actually feel better in general knowing that things are out of my hands at this point. 

Oh dear, so maybe it is OHSS. I have known the whole time that I'd be high risk. Overall I'm not worried right now as I am feeling better each day and don't have the extreme symptoms of trouble breathing or weight gain. I googled the medications I'm taking right now, and all cause nausea too- so, that's great! How long did you feel bad for? 

I hope you're doing ok, Elencor. :hugs:


----------



## Nima

I think it took about 10 days u til I felt completely over it, but after 3 days I was fit enough for transfer, so it was definitely much better. Plus I gained weight (5kg) after the retrieval and only started losing it after a few days so I think you are ok if you're already losing the fluids you accumulated. Take care <3


----------



## WinterBub

I felt much better when I woke up this morning :) I still just get weirdly nauseated. Wonder if that's hormones (I get bad morning sickness too), or maybe from the meds. FX I'll be completely back to normal in a few days! 

How are you, Elencor? I've been thinking of you, and hoping all is going ok.


----------



## elencor

Wow 12 fertilized zygotes! That's amazing news, I believe everything's going to work out for you Winter ❤

I had the beta test today, 530 at 12dp5dt! The nurse said it's a great number. I couldn't talk to the doctor, but i explained my symptoms to the nurse and she said it's probably normal and just call them if the pain get worse or last more time. We have the first scan in a week, when hopefully they'll see a sac and a little embryo ❤ I'll be 5+3, do you know what is exactly expected to be seen in a scan that early on? Thank you so much for your support, the pain is a little better, there are still times when it's strong but last for less than a minute, today I only had that once, and I don't have any other symptom! Well, I vomited this morning I hope it's just that I was nervous or ate too much breakfast and it isn't going to be like this everyday lol :rofl: my husband is so excited planning next year's summer around a baby lol, I don't feel that optimistic and still want to be cautious, but for now I'm very much pregnant!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@WinterBub that's amazing!! :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

elencor said:


> Wow 12 fertilized zygotes! That's amazing news, I believe everything's going to work out for you Winter ❤
> 
> I had the beta test today, 530 at 12dp5dt! The nurse said it's a great number. I couldn't talk to the doctor, but i explained my symptoms to the nurse and she said it's probably normal and just call them if the pain get worse or last more time. We have the first scan in a week, when hopefully they'll see a sac and a little embryo ❤ I'll be 5+3, do you know what is exactly expected to be seen in a scan that early on? Thank you so much for your support, the pain is a little better, there are still times when it's strong but last for less than a minute, today I only had that once, and I don't have any other symptom! Well, I vomited this morning I hope it's just that I was nervous or ate too much breakfast and it isn't going to be like this everyday lol :rofl: my husband is so excited planning next year's summer around a baby lol, I don't feel that optimistic and still want to be cautious, but for now I'm very much pregnant!


  That's great news! :cloud9:


----------



## WinterBub

Congrats, Elencor! ❤️ So glad that your beta was great, and they seem to think all is fine. Just pay attention to your symptoms, and seek medical care if ever you feel that you need it.

At 5w3d, they would only expect to see a sac. The fetal pole (first sign of the actual baby) typically appears at 6w, and they don't for sure expect a heartbeat until 7w. My regular OB won't see you until they're confident they'll see a heartbeat, but I think with IVF they just like to see what's going on a bit earlier, even if they won't see much. So don't be surprised if there isn't much to see just yet!


----------



## Nima

That's a wonderful number Elencor! Congratulations. I had a scan at 5w3d and saw a sac and a tiny barely there fetal pole. The doctor said exactly what Winterbub wrote. With ivf they just want to make sure it's intrauterine because of increased risk for ectopic. 

Winter, I'm glad you feel better. Hope the nausea goes away soon.


----------



## Megan0625

@WinterBub Wow, that's a fantastic number! And the symptoms could be mild OHSS, but will very likely resolve quickly, especially since you are already feeling better :). It could still be residual effects of meds too though, there were a lot of hormonal changes during stims and the trigger shot does stay in your system for 7-12 days. 

@elencor That's a fantastic beta! My first scan was at 5 weeks 6 days and they saw the yolk sac and gestational sac and they could see the heart beating, but they said if I would have gone in a couple days prior they wouldn't have been able to see the heart beat yet. The most important thing about the first scan is to make sure it is intrauterine instead of ectopic :)


----------



## elencor

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Hi! Just heard a little bit ago from my clinic, and I have 7 embryos sent off for genetic testing. Quite nervous to hear those results, but it'll be a couple weeks, so there's no sense in stressing and obsessing! 

How is everyone else? How are you doing, Elencor?


----------



## Megan0625

@WinterBub oh wow, 7 embryos! That's fantastic! I'm sure you've got some nice healthy embabies out of that bunch <3

I had my anatomy scan today and baby girl is looking so perfect. She weighs 15 oz so far and is in the 82nd percentile <3 She's got some long femurs and I think she's going to be big! Overall, she is in perfect health. Her heart looks great, brain looks normal, and there were no abnormalities in sight. Placenta looks healthy and so does her umbilical cord. What a huge relief! And as for the blood pressure issues, they said as of now, they aren't super concerned since it hasn't gone over 140/90 and they asked me to just keep an eye on it. They can't really prescribe me anything because blood measure meds would likely lower it too much, and he said that many women do experience elevated blood pressure during pregnancy. So we are just going to watch it, but he did say he may end up recommending induction around 37-39 weeks to prevent preeclampsia. But for now, everything looks great and my next appointment is in 4 weeks for my 1 hr glucose test. I added a couple of pictures from her scan. It's weird because it still doesn't feel completely real that I'm pregnant. Maybe it will when my baby bump pops a little more, though I am wearing maternity pants officially! I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Megan0625 that's great news! So happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## Nima

@WinterBub 7 embryos! So great. I'm also sure you'll have some healthy ones there. Such a long wait! 

@Megan0625 beautiful picture and so good that everything looks perfect. I hope your BP stays under control and you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## WinterBub

Beautiful picture, Megan! Love her cute little nose and mouth :cloud9: I feel like now is the time to get really excited and buy all the tiny baby clothes!!! So glad that everything is looking great :)

Did you guys gain a bunch of weight when you were on stims? I gained 10lb in those two weeks! 2lb came right off, but that seems to be it :oops: I don't know how you guys turned around and managed a fresh transfer. Obviously well worth it, as it worked for you all, but jeez! I feel much better today, and will start walking. Was going to wait a few more days before attempting anything more than that.


----------



## Megan0625

Thank you everybody! <3 We are definitely getting a lot more excited now. I can occasionally feel her from the outside now when she kicks but I feel her internally ALL the time. We've got a ton of clothes for her and recently went a little crazy with the Carter's semi-annual sale lol. @WinterBub I think I gained about 7 pounds during stims! It was mostly bloat and water weight but it did take a little bit to get back to normal. I was pretty uncomfortable at the time I went in for my fresh transfer, I was still a little tender in the abdomen and had some weight gain. My FET was much more comfortable and easy than my fresh transfer, especially because you have to go in with a full bladder and they do an abdominal ultrasound, which still was really sore after my egg retrieval. That's a good idea to start walking! Don't do anything more than that until you feel ready :) Your body did just go through a lot between the massive influx of hormones and the egg retrieval, which is technically a small surgery. Since I did go right into a transfer, I don't think I really did any physical activity other than normal daily tasks

@elencor how are you feeling?


----------



## elencor

Wow 7 embryos! That’s great =D&gt; I’m sure there will be some healthy beautiful blastocysts among them, I’m so happy that everything is going great for you so far. Btw I gained 2 kg during the stimulation and I still haven’t lost any of it.

Megan that’s such a beautiful baby picture ❤️ and I’m so glad they aren’t concerned about the blood pressure for now.

Sorry I disappeared for a few days, we’ve been travelling a lot, to visit relatives and also to a wedding! It was harder than I thought to hide a pregnancy in a wedding lol, but somehow I managed to make it look like I was drinking although I wasn’t. We haven’t told anyone yet, we told our relatives that we’d probably do a delayed frozen transfer and that we’d tell them only when there’s something to tell. But I’m thinking about telling my boss and coworkers that Im pregnant tomorrow, as I have things to organize regarding safety at work. Im very nervous about it, I’m not sure what’s the best thing to do as my contract needs to be renewed in just a few weeks, so doesn’t look like the best time to tell them but I’d be more relaxed knowing I’m not going to have to do dangerous stuff.
I have good news, the strong pain went away a few days ago! But now I have nausea and vomiting instead, which is hard and another reason why I might have to tell them at work, I’m vomiting a couple times a day at the moment.
I had the scan today at 5+3, it went fine as the sac is intrauterine and we could see a yolk sac, but I’m a little worried that we couldn’t see a fetal pole, the doctor said everything looks ok but I can’t help to worry. Next scan will be in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Megan0625

@elencor Thank you! It's starting to feel so real now that I can see her face so clearly and I'm feeling a ton of movement constantly. I totally understand your concerns about work. My contract just renewed last week, but I told my boss when I was 7 weeks pregnant because I work with a lot of hazardous chemicals and needed him to know that I would no longer be able to do certain duties and I needed to be more careful. He ended up being incredibly understanding and has allowed me to do some work from home on days when morning sickness was really bad etc. It did relieve some pressure after I told him because my morning sickness was all day starting around 10 weeks, so there were some days I just could barely function at work. And I started having migraines during second trimester, which sometimes render me useless when they get really bad, so it helped to have him in my corner. It's totally understanding if you want to wait until after your contract renewal to tell your boss though. Unfortunately I couldn't wait because I had more than 3 months from the time I found out and I would have been working with some very hazardous chemicals otherwise. It's good that you are starting to have morning sickness symptoms, that means things are progressing! But yes, I know those can definitely interfere with normal day-to-day functions. I refused to let myself vomit at work in our public bathrooms, so I either went in after I was done vomiting (which was usually 4-5 times in the morning), or I would try to work from home if I wasn't feeling better. And don't worry too much about the fetal pole, for many people it isn't visible until 6 weeks or later. My friend's wasn't visible yet at 6 weeks+1 day but it was visible at her next ultrasound and they found a heartbeat :). It's very difficult not to worry though, especially at those early ultrasounds. I was always a bundle of nerves until the 20 week mark, and even now I feel nervous before ultrasounds!


----------



## elencor

Thank you Megan for your kind words. It’s so cool that you feel her moving around constantly! That must feel so good and reassuring ❤️. 
Ever since a wrote my message yesterday I’ve been reading about ultrasound’s stuff and I am loosing my mind. Thing is the doctor was saying constantly that she didn’t find a good view of the yolk sac, and she kept measuring it and saying 1.2, 1.8, 2mm. I’ve been reading that the yolk sac should be at least 3mm, and apparently it a terrible sign that the yolk sac is irregularly shaped, and mine seems irregular. I don’t know deep down I want to think that it’s just probably too early to have a good look at the yolk sac, and that it’s probably not irregular and it’s just the position of the picture she printed. But I’m panicking real bad :-( I feel like crying and can’t stop thinking about it. Do you have any information or experience with these kind of things?
How are the rest of you doing? Winter do you feel better?


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Hi! Yes, I finally feel good again. It was probably a week where I felt pretty rough. Not sure if I really had mild OHSS, or just a tougher recovery than some. Either way- happy now and just waiting for my next round of results. Finally less bloated, too!

So glad that you're doing well, Megan! It gets wild when they get really big at the end and you see your whole belly twist and distort when they move around! I'm so excited for you, and hope the rest of your pregnancy is smooth. I am so jealous that you're in the exciting set up the nursery/buy tiny baby clothes phase! Do you still need a lot of things for the baby? My big tips are: simple bouncy seat (so you can shower with them in the bathroom with you), and lots of swaddling blankets/muslins for spit up.


----------



## WinterBub

Elencor: take a deep breath. Step away from Google! I think that you've had a long journey to where you are, and you're going from thing to worry about to thing to worry about. And the problem there is that with pregnancy, and then a baby, there's always something coming up that you can get really worried and anxious about. It isn't a good frame of mind for your own mental health, and I promise that the anxiety doesn't make a difference to how anything will go.

To the specifics about the sac: there's a million things that impact a scan (shape and position of your uterus, quality of the machine they're using, full vs empty bladder etc). So, nobody can give you perfect guarantees: but everything you've said so far sounds great. The pregnancy is in the right place, you had good beta numbers, your symptoms are progressing... Everything looks good! Please remind yourself of that, and don't obsess about the scan. The scan size and shape isn't as important as the fetal pole/baby will be, and you are just too early to have seen those things because they are not there yet! Stay away from Google, and I really believe that your next scan will show you a baby and a heartbeat. The anxiety is a really hard cycle to end, so please try and stay calm while you wait out the next couple of weeks. We have no power over how the baby develops- you just have to trust all the positive signs you've seen to date. IF you get bad news, you will deal with it then, but I really don't think it will happen- so don't waste these hopeful weeks on worrying! Wish I could give you a big hug!


----------



## Megan0625

@elencor I absolutely understand your worries, but try to take a deep breath! Your scan was very early, so it is totally possible that your yolk sac just became visible via scan. We don't know exactly when implantation took place, and that could make a difference too. The good thing is they saw a gestational sac, the beginnings of a yolk sac, it is intrauterine, your beta levels are very good, and you are having normal pregnancy symptoms :). I honestly don't know anything about irregular-shaped yolk sacs but it's very possible that they just couldn't get a good view of it yet because it's so early. Very early scans are super nerve-wracking because there's very little they could see. My first scan was 3 days later than yours and the heartbeat had just become visible, and they saw strange debris in the gestational sac that they said could be nothing or could cause problems later on. By the next scan, that strange debris was gone! Like winter said, Google is not your friend this early, trust me! I lived on Google during early pregnancy and drove myself absolutely crazy. I was always coming up with crazy scenarios in my head because of the stuff I read on Google. I had spotting at 5-7 weeks and I convinced myself I was going to miscarry, I would Google every little twinge or cramp but ultimately, every single person is different and every pregnancy is different. I find myself going on Google now whenever I have weird pains and have to force myself to get off because I'm literally growing a human inside me and figure it's normal to have lots of stretching and abdominal pains. Try not to worry until the doctors tell you you have something to worry about. Ultimately it's out of your control right now unfortunately, as difficult as it is. I have a feeling your next scan will be great and they will find a heartbeat! :)


----------



## Nima

Hi everyone how are you doing? 
@elencor I've been there too in the Google anxiety phase, I know nothing will help but a good scan soon. Maybe you can try and get one? You can probably see a heartbeat already and this would be reassuring. 

@WinterBub when are your results supposed to arrive? Are you planning an FET next month? 

@Megan0625 so amazing that the little one is so present already. I keep waiting to feel the baby but I'm still not sure if it's gas or baby lol...

I had a scan and did the NIPT test (the extended costly one) and waiting for the results. In Ultraschall everything loomed great and baby was moving constantly so it took forever, which I didn't mind because I just enjoyed looking at it. The doctor said she's 70% sure it's a boy, but we'll know for sure next week with the NIPT results.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Nima Good luck for the results :)


----------



## WinterBub

I just got an email with my results! 5 healthy: 3 boys/2 girls! I'm so happy. Like over the moon happy! :) 

Good luck for the NIPT results, Nima! I'm sure all is well, but it is so reassuring to have that confirmation. And (most likely) a Boy!! That's so exciting ❤️ Have you had a feeling on whether it was a boy or girl? 

How are you doing, elencor?


----------



## elencor

Thank you, your advice is much appreciated :hugs: you’re right it was probably too early. My next scan is in 10 days, it’s going to be a really long wait, I can’t have it any earlier as all the private Ob/gyns in my area have longer wait lists than that so I just have to try and relax a bit which I’m very bad at lol. I’ll at least stay away from Google.

@WinterBub good luck with the PGD results! Do you know how long do you have to wait before the frozen transfer? And @Nima good luck with the NIPT ❤️
EDIT oh I hadn’t seen you already have your results!! Such great news!! 5 healthy out of 7 is so amazing!! I’m so happy for you


----------



## Bevziibubble

WinterBub said:


> I just got an email with my results! 5 healthy: 3 boys/2 girls! I'm so happy. Like over the moon happy! :)
> 
> Good luck for the NIPT results, Nima! I'm sure all is well, but it is so reassuring to have that confirmation. And (most likely) a Boy!! That's so exciting ❤️ Have you had a feeling on whether it was a boy or girl?
> 
> How are you doing, elencor?

  
That's great news!


----------



## Nima

@WinterBub that's amazing news! I'm so happy for you! 5 embryos is simply awesome. You did so well in this one shot you had, you must be so relieved. 

@elencor 10 days is a long wait but it will pass. I hope you manage to stay away from Google. Be strong! <3

I did have a feeling it's a boy but since I had that feeling with my daughter too I disregarded it... so maybe this time I was right. Looking forward to hearing from them, though, it's kind of weird not to know if everything is OK once you do test.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you! I'm really happy- those results were better than I'd even dared to hope for! I will go in this week and discuss the FET process. I think it takes a while from what they last said. So if I get started now, it won't happen until late November or December. 

I used to be able to guess genders for everyone really well! Now I haven't been right in like 5 years for anyone :rofl: it'll be exciting to get your results, Nima. I'm sure everything is good :) 

You can get through the next 10 days, elencor. You've come this far! 10 days is nothing. ;) Just remember that everything you know so far has been good news.


----------



## Nima

So the NIPT results are good, and it's really a boy! We are very excited. The first man in the house lol :)


----------



## elencor

Such great news Nima! Congratulations!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Nima said:


> So the NIPT results are good, and it's really a boy! We are very excited. The first man in the house lol :)

  Yay, congratulations!


----------



## WinterBub

Wonderful news, Nima! So glad your little man is healthy!! So exciting to be able to look for names and little clothes for him now ❤️ I hope that you're feeling really happy knowing that he's doing well!


----------



## Nima

Thank you all, yes it's really a relief and now we can start thinking of names and tell our daughters it's a little brother on the way (she didn't really understand how we don't know, but she wanted it to be a boy very much)


----------



## Nima

@elencor how are you? 3 more days to wait! I hope you are feeling well


----------



## WinterBub

That's lovely, Nima- Love that she wanted a brother, and will have her dream come true! ❤️ Have you been talking about names more now that you know he's a he?


----------



## Nima

WinterBub said:


> That's lovely, Nima- Love that she wanted a brother, and will have her dream come true! ❤️ Have you been talking about names more now that you know he's a he?

Yes she was so excited, it's really beautiful to see. It's funny how so much about this second child is actually about the first one... 
But yes, we're definitely thinking more about names now. Or I am, because we want it to be a Hebrew name and my wife doesn't speak Hebrew, so I need to make suggestions and she can judge if it works here and of course if she likes it :) there's one name I particularly like but I'm pretty sure my family won't like it, especially my brother who's very much into biblical, manly names. Do you think it's a valid consideration or just silly?


----------



## elencor

Hi!! Nima so cool that you’re in the name choosing phase, I can’t wait to that. I hope you don’t mind me saying this, I’m really sorry if you find it disrespectful, but I really don’t think you should take your brothers likes and dislikes into consideration since literally every person has a different taste in names! Whichever you decide some close people just won’t like it -just like I’m sure you don’t like their kids names- so my personal opinion is it has to be a name that you and your wife love without taking anyone else’s opinion into consideration!

So I’m ok but I’m worried because I haven’t had any nausea for the last couple of days … I don’t want to think too much about that because my appointment is in two days so it makes no sense to be dead worried about the temporary lack of nausea… but I’m not sure it’s normal, shouldn’t my nausea be getting worse? Anyway we’ll see…


----------



## WinterBub

No, I dont think your brother's opinion should matter! He gets to name his kids, you get to name yours ;) I would just say: don't tell him/anyone the name until the baby is born. If you say it before, everyone feels entitled to give their opinion, as they feel you might still change it. If you just say the baby is born and the name is X, I think that drama is avoided! 

There's lots of lovely Hebrew names! I've always liked Micah, Adam, Aaron, Samuel, Noam... We almost went with Adam! 

I had really bad nausea, Elencor. But it did come and go. And it sort of felt like it would calm down and then be worse than ever when it came back! I'll be thinking of you and your upcoming scan. Really hope all is looking fantastic when you get in there. ❤️


----------



## Nima

Thank you guys for your honest responses! Not disrespectful at all, just friendly <3 I agree with you, just somehow I care what they think. But they didn't like my daughter's name either and I still think it's perfect...

@elencor I am so sorry you are so worried. I had no nausea until around 9 weeks. And I did have very sore boobs that completely disappeared overnight, which scared me a lot. I think symptoms come and go and we read a lot into them because we don't have anything else but them. I hope your appointment comes quickly.


----------



## Megan0625

I was on vacation for a week so I'm sorry, I haven't kept updated with your guys' posts! My mother-in-law threw us a small baby shower for the family that can't make it to our real baby shower in Arizona. :)

@Nima congratulations on your NIPT results and finding out it's a boy, that's so exciting! :) I would definitely not worry about other people's opinions regarding name. My mother-in-law hates our daughter's name and has made it very vocal that she dislikes her name. It's frustrating but we love her name and that's all that matters. I think she will get used to the name with time. 

@elencor Good luck on your appointment! I will keep you in my thoughts! I also had symptoms that came and went, so I think it can be totally normal! I didn't have any morning sickness until 9 weeks but did have frequent nausea until then, but some days were much worse than others. And some days I didn't even feel pregnant. It's so difficult to not read into symptom progression (or lack thereof) in the very early stages of pregnancy. The pregnancy didn't even feel real to me until around 14 weeks when I started feeling her kick.


----------



## WinterBub

Is today your scan day, elencor? Wishing you lots of luck ❤️


----------



## elencor

Hi!! The ultrasound was today and it went great! The baby is 1.5cm long, heartbeat was 160bpm and everything looks fine!! We are officially no longer patients of the reproductive clinic ❤️
The pregnancy looks so much real now, I’m really happy, thank you guys for the support and for keeping me in your thoughts ❤️


----------



## Nima

Such great new @elencor ! I am so relieved and happy for you. I was thinking about you today.


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> Hi!! The ultrasound was today and it went great! The baby is 1.5cm long, heartbeat was 160bpm and everything looks fine!! We are officially no longer patients of the reproductive clinic ❤️
> The pregnancy looks so much real now, I’m really happy, thank you guys for the support and for keeping me in your thoughts ❤️

That's fantastic news! I'm so glad to hear that your scan went well and there was such a strong heartbeat. I'm so excited for you! ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

elencor said:


> Hi!! The ultrasound was today and it went great! The baby is 1.5cm long, heartbeat was 160bpm and everything looks fine!! We are officially no longer patients of the reproductive clinic ❤️
> The pregnancy looks so much real now, I’m really happy, thank you guys for the support and for keeping me in your thoughts ❤️

  That's great news! :)


----------



## Megan0625

How are all you ladies doing this week? :) I've reached 24 weeks pregnant, which is super crazy! Viability week!! Other than that, I have really no updates, I have my 1hr glucose test this Wednesday so hopefully I pass with flying colors! No ultrasound this week which is hard, it's been 4 weeks! But I've been feeling her kick like crazy all the time so I'm at least reassured there. We did register for a private 4D ultrasound in 4 weeks when she's starting to have chubby cheeks <3. We also sent out invitations for our baby shower on Saturday so I'm getting so so excited. It's really feeling real at this point!


----------



## elencor

Congratulations! So great you reached 24 weeks ❤️ I cant wait to feel the baby, must feel so reassuring. I have nausea but I don’t feel pregnant at all it’s a weird feeling.
I lost my job guys, it had nothing to do with the pregnancy, my coworkers and bosses didn’t even know. It’s no one’s fault really, but I’m going through a very rough few days, I feel very depressed and don’t really know what I’m going to do with my life. I’ll just try to stay calm and try to find a suitable job and I’ll keep you updated.


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> Congratulations! So great you reached 24 weeks ❤️ I cant wait to feel the baby, must feel so reassuring. I have nausea but I don’t feel pregnant at all it’s a weird feeling.
> I lost my job guys, it had nothing to do with the pregnancy, my coworkers and bosses didn’t even know. It’s no one’s fault really, but I’m going through a very rough few days, I feel very depressed and don’t really know what I’m going to do with my life. I’ll just try to stay calm and try to find a suitable job and I’ll keep you updated.

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that! That must be very stressful, I can't imagine. Usually, when one door closes, another one opens. Another opportunity is waiting for you! Try to stay positive, I'm sure you will find another job option! Just focus on trying to relax and apply for some suitable jobs and hopefully you won't be out of work long.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Megan0625 yay for 24 weeks! :D


----------



## Nima

@elencor I'm sorry about your job! Keep your head up and you'll find a new one soon, I'm sure. 

@Megan0625 how was your glucose test? I heard it's disgusting... congratulations on 24 weeks!

@WinterBub how are you?

I am freaking out a bit because I still can't feel baby and it's already 17 weeks. I know it can be normal I just thought I would by now.


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> @elencor I'm sorry about your job! Keep your head up and you'll find a new one soon, I'm sure.
> 
> @Megan0625 how was your glucose test? I heard it's disgusting... congratulations on 24 weeks!
> 
> @WinterBub how are you?
> 
> I am freaking out a bit because I still can't feel baby and it's already 17 weeks. I know it can be normal I just thought I would by now.

My glucose test went well! It really tasted just like a fruit punch gatorade but much sweeter. It was not as bad as I expected, definitely too sweet but at least the taste was decent! I passed it, my glucose level was 84 and they wanted it under 140 :). 

I know it can be scary to not feel much movement, but I've heard a ton of women don't feel movement before 20 weeks. It can totally depend on placenta location, uterus position, and location of the baby in the uterus. There's so much space right now in there, you just may not feel it. My placenta is completely posterior so I have no cushion in the front of my uterus and feel her kicking all the time. She's also just a SUPER active baby and has been since our 10 week ultrasound. I do get nervous because I sometimes have a couple days with very decreased activity, and sometimes it's even hard to find her heartbeat with the doppler (because she moves all over the place), but my doctor says that's totally normal. I'm sure you will feel him soon! :)


----------



## Edithtj

Hello

I wanted to say hi. I'll be a newbie here soon. I'm just waiting on a call back from the doctor with the plan. My last hysteroscopy showed blocked tubes and uterus scarring. I was told ivf is the only option.

DH asked about adoption, and I debated because financially it was one or the other.

I just had to try ivf. In a perfect world, I'd start in January with egg retrieval, remove the scarring and we could try the procedure in March.

I'm super nervous and anxious as I turn 36 at the end of the year so I know my chances aren't great.

I'm honestly panicking and we haven't begun yet


----------



## Nima

@Edithtj oh I really understand your choice, it's so hard to give up on a chance for a pregnancy that you carry and going through the process of having a biological child of your own. 

At 36 your chances aren't bad at all! I'm 37 and I consider myself still young :)

I wish you the best of luck! Once you're in the process you can take it step by step, but the anxiety before you start just wraps all of it so it'll get better...


----------



## Edithtj

Nima said:


> @Edithtj oh I really understand your choice, it's so hard to give up on a chance for a pregnancy that you carry and going through the process of having a biological child of your own.
> 
> At 36 your chances aren't bad at all! I'm 37 and I consider myself still young :)
> 
> I wish you the best of luck! Once you're in the process you can take it step by step, but the anxiety before you start just wraps all of it so it'll get better...

Thank you for your words. I'm trying to calm down.


----------



## Megan0625

@Edithtj Welcome! I know, IVF is a very daunting process. I was so nervous and scared to start because I had already had so many failures, the thought of spending so much money on something that was not guaranteed was so scary. It will all be worth it in the end <3 We started the IVF process with stimulation injections in January 2022, had our egg retrieval in February, a failed fresh transfer that month, but a successful frozen embryo transfer in May! Went in for a frozen transfer on May 26 and got our first positive pregnancy test on May 31. I would say the most important part is finding a clinic that really cares for you, makes you feel comfortable, and truly advocates for their patients. You are not too old by any means, you can absolutely have a successful and healthy pregnancy, 36 is young! If you ever have any questions or need support, by all means, bring up any concerns you have. People who have never gone through it don't really understand how difficult the fertility journey can be.


----------



## elencor

@Edithtj Welcome and good luck with IVF! I completely understand the anxiety before these treatments, I’ve been there.

How is everyone doing? @WinterBub how are you?? Weren’t you going to have a transfer done in November? Good luck dear :hugs:

I’m still unemployed. I rejected an offer because it was a very stressful job and thought it wasn’t convenient in my situation, but I haven’t found anything else and now I’m panicking a bit … Step by step, si hope soon I can tell you that all is solved. I’m having trouble enjoying the pregnancy or even thinking about it, I’m very sad that I lost my job which I loved, and I feel like a complete loser. Anyway I’m 10 weeks pregnant, we already told all our family and some friends.


----------



## WinterBub

Hi ladies! 

Sorry for my long silence- we had family come to visit, and I just didn't have time for the Internet. Then I realized how much happier I was staying away from the news, social media etc! I have been thinking of you all, and can't believe how fast you're all moving in your pregnancies. 

How are you, Megan? :) Is your blood pressure staying decent? 

Are you feeling movement now, Nima? I didn't feel anything until pretty close to 20w! And then once I felt it it was pretty constant :) 

I'm so sorry about your job, elencor. That's awful luck. :hugs:what industry do you work in? And were you hoping to take some time off when the baby is born? My thought was maybe to try and do some temping (or consulting) until you're ready to be on maternity leave. That way you'd be making some money, but don't have to worry about things like trying to get hired while pregnant. You can then either put the temp work on your CV or just leave it off and explain this whole gap as a break for maternity leave. Just my two cents! 

Welcome, Edith. I love the name Edith! I'm sorry that you have found yourself looking at IVF. I agree with your choice to go for IVF. We agreed that we would only do one round, as we can't afford any more. If it doesn't work out, I can live with that, as I gave it a shot. Hope all is going well for you. 

AFM- I've been on Lupron for a couple of days to prepare for the FET. I'm not sure what the next steps are. I go in next week for a scan and blood test and then things will be tweaked from there. The transfer is likely to happen towards the end of the month, I think :) it's all very surreal!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@WinterBub  I'm glad you had a good time with family. 

Good luck for the FET :)


----------



## Megan0625

@WinterBub That's so exciting, the time is finally here! I feel the steps for a frozen transfer are so much easier than for a fresh transfer, it will be here before you know it! If I remember correctly, I did the estrogen patch after lupron injections but it's been a few months and pregnancy brain is strong lol. My blood pressure is still a bit elevated, it's been higher the last few times I've checked it but I've also been under a great deal of stress. I've had some crazy things happen with work and then unfortunately, our garage door broke over the weekend and that was a very expensive repair. Great timing! lol. But I am going in for a private 4D ultrasound on Sunday, which I'm super excited about, and we have our 28 week appointment on 11/23, so I'm going to discuss my bp, my birth plan, and whether he thinks induction is the best route.


----------



## Nima

@elencor sorry about being out of work, I know it can be very stressful and hard on your self esteem. Be strong! It doesn't say anything about you. I hope you can enjoy your pregnancy despite of these circumstances. 

@WinterBub yay! I am very excited for you. So soon! 

@Megan0625 28 weeks! Unbelievable, it goes by so fast. I hope your BP stays OK and you can choose the birth plan you wish for. Have you had any thoughts already? 

I am 19 weeks now, starting to plan stuff for after the baby is here. We found a very good daycare for 2 mornings a week for my daughter (I think it will be good for all of us, that she won't be at home with the baby and me all the time) and I made appointments with a hypnobirthing instructor to process my previous birth and make space for the new one. If everything goes well and low risk I'll have this baby at home (like I did with our first).


----------



## WinterBub

That sucks about the garage door, Megan! We've had a lot of unexpected house issues. And it seems they always crop.up at the worst possible time ](*,). 28 weeks is amazing! That has gone so fast (at least from over here!) Are you wanting to be induced? I had a c/s, and have no regrets!

Wow, almost halfway, Nima! ❤️ Did anything specific happen at your last birth that's leading you to want the hypnobirthing instructor? I agree that day care will be great for your daughter! You can have time to rest when she's at school, and she will have her own stuff to get stuck into. I think they really need that stimulation/social interaction etc :)

Thanks, Bev! ❤️

Hope all is going well, elencor. :)

AFM- I had my baseline ultrasound and blood work early yesterday and they found a functional cyst. They removed it that afternoon, and now I have to take suppressant medications for about a month to attempt a transfer in January. I'm not really sure if I'm doing the right thing (should I wait and try another month or go forward with this plan..?). I wish I understood more so I could be better informed as to what *I* think my best plan would be. I just ordered the (very expensive ) meds, and will give them a try. I'll have to rethink things if I get horrible side effects or anything like that. Ugh, my stim cycle was so simple, I wasn't expecting any last minute drama. I'd also mentally thought about when a baby transferred in Dec would be born, and gotten excited. Now I just feel depressed about the whole thing. :-({|=


----------



## Megan0625

@WinterBub Yes, it is going so fast, I can't believe it! I feel so unprepared! We are having a 4D ultrasound this Sunday and then our maternity photoshoot on December 2, so I'm feeling super excited about that. No, I actually want to avoid induction if at all possible but if my blood pressure continues to be a problem, then I will absolutely consider induction if my doctor recommends it. He mentioned inducing me at 37-39 weeks if my bp continues to be elevated to prevent pre-eclampsia. I'm sorry about your cyst, that's so frustrating when those things come up. I had to deal with 3 during the duration of my treatments and they were so disheartening every time; they totally disrupt your plans. I totally understand how you feel, I also had to be on meds to suppress mine and they worked nicely with very minimal side effects. If it makes you feel any better, January will come up so quickly with the approaching holidays! And A successful FET in January could lead to a Fall baby, which would be amazing!


----------



## WinterBub

I think that's the right attitude: it's totally fine to have preferences about the birth, but at the end of the day, you just have to work with whatever baby is doing/your body is doing/the doctor recommends. I hope that your bp behaves between then and now! Enjoy your ultrasound!!!! ❤️

I know there's been a lot of cyst talk on this page over the months :lol: ...now it is my turn! ](*,) that's so reassuring that your meds worked really well! I've been trying to chase mine down all day. Even the mail pharmacy is out. Ill have to contact my doctor tomorrow and see how fast I need to start as it looks like it'll take a few days to get it. I'm just getting tired. Your positive experience with the meds has filled me with hope that this will work out! [-o&lt;


----------



## Nima

Oh winter I really hope the cyst goes away for good! Cysts are so annoying, they seem to come exactly when you planned something else... and good luck with finding the meds too. I had to find the ivf meds here and it was surprisingly difficult! So frustrating to call all the pharmacies and not to know when you'll be able to start. 

I had a good, very fast, very wild birth with my daughter. I want to be able to be more calm and less panicky this time around, for me but also so that I can feel that my daughter won't be traumatized by this. We don't plan for her to be present the whole time but I do imagine she'll be around for parts of it, probably.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope the cyst goes away :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the commiseration! They ordered my meds and should hear on Monday if they'll arrive in time for me to start Tuesday. I have some stop gap meds for now. I guess if they don't come on time, this cycle will just be lost and I'll have to start over. Super frustrating, but I need to remember that isn't that bad in the grabd scheme of things! 

Sounds like your first birth was a whirlwind, Nima! I hope that you can come up with a plan that you're all comfortable with :) Do you have family or friends to take your LO? That's so exciting that you guys are already far enough along to have these questions coming up! ❤️


----------



## elencor

Oh thank you so much for your kind words :hugs:
Winter cysts are so frustrating! I had one in July and started on the pill, and by the middle of august it was completely gone! 

Guys I had the 12 week ultrasound and all looks great, very low risk for everything that was tested , and it’s a boy! The ob/gyn saw it clearly :haha: how do you choose a name? I’m so lost, have no clue where to start. We also told all our relatives and friends and they are so happy, some people even cried.

Nima and Megan do you already have huge bellies? I think the pregnancy won’t feel real until I can feel the baby, it’s so weird.


----------



## WinterBub

Yes, I remember your cyst too- and so glad that you had such a great outcome in the end!! :) I'm so happy that your friends and family are so excited. That's just so lovely that they're all so happy for you ❤️ your little boy will be so well loved by everyone around him. And how exciting that it is a boy! 

I love names! Have a look at a few websites, and see if any jump out at you as helpful. I really like Nameberry, and the 'if you like this name, you might also like these names' is so accurate for me :lol: so, start with one name you know and like and build a list from there! At some point it just clicks into place. Are you wanting a Spanish name? That would help narrow things down right away! You could also look then at name popularity charts from Spain and any other Spanish speaking countries and see if that give you any ideas.


----------



## Megan0625

@elencor I'm so happy for you! That's such fantastic news <3. 12 weeks is such a huge milestone! Already almost to the second trimester! My belly has finally "popped". I would say somewhere between 24-27 weeks, I noticed huge growth in my baby bump. I was definitely starting to show before that and was wearing maternity pants around 12-14 weeks because I was too bloated to wear my pre-pregnancy pants, but my belly finally "looks" pregnant lol. I totally understand, it didn't feel real at all to me until I started noticing movements. I just felt bloated before that and the ultrasounds would remind me she was in there but it didn't feel real at all. Now, she kicks constantly, I feel her rolling frequently, and she's making it quite difficult to sleep so it finally feels real!

AFM I went in for a 4D ultrasound yesterday and got the most precious pictures of baby girl. It definitely was surreal to see the details. I can't wait to meet her! <3


----------



## Nima

@elencor that's great news! I am very excited for you. And knowing the gender changes something in how real it feels, doesn't it? 
I started showing earlier this time around, but I think until recently only I noticed it. Around week 19 my belly became rounder and it's now very clear I'm pregnant. And finally I can feel him move and kick, which is very nice. 
With my daughter we had a list of names and it slowly became shorter. At birth we had 2 names and we found one of them perfect for our daughter. This time I just knew the name before it was clear I was even pregnant, it just came to my mind and stuck there. 

@WinterBub I hope you're doing well. Thinking of you.

@Megan0625 this is the most amazing 3d picture! She looks so calm and content in there. Love it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@elencor Great news! :) 

@Megan0625 beautiful! :cloud9:


----------



## Megan0625

Nima said:


> @elencor that's great news! I am very excited for you. And knowing the gender changes something in how real it feels, doesn't it?
> I started showing earlier this time around, but I think until recently only I noticed it. Around week 19 my belly became rounder and it's now very clear I'm pregnant. And finally I can feel him move and kick, which is very nice.
> With my daughter we had a list of names and it slowly became shorter. At birth we had 2 names and we found one of them perfect for our daughter. This time I just knew the name before it was clear I was even pregnant, it just came to my mind and stuck there.
> 
> @WinterBub I hope you're doing well. Thinking of you.
> 
> @Megan0625 this is the most amazing 3d picture! She looks so calm and content in there. Love it.

Thank you! Yes, for a baby that kicks me right in the cervix and bladder all night, she sure does look quite content lol. She kicked so hard a few times last night that it woke me up from a dead sleep. 

@WinterBub How are you doing?


----------



## elencor

Megan that 4D picture is so beautiful!! That’s so exciting!

@WinterBub I love Nameberry too! I’ve been visiting that forum for years, but the popularity and appreciation of names is very different from country to country and it’s difficult to find there Spanish names that are appropriate in my area. I love names since forever but now that it’s time to find a real name for a real baby it’s very difficult lol, we still don’t have any idea which name we are going to use lol.
@Nima we are trying to do just that, making a list and hoping it becomes shorter with time.

I got a new job, it’s a very exciting opportunity and the conditions are great , but it’s 2 hours away from my house, so I’ll have to move there from Monday to Friday, I’ll start in a couple of weeks. The good thing is I’ll only have to work there for 2 months , then I’ll get the work leave and will come back home. They have a very strict policy that I get a 100% paid pregnancy leave because of the risks at 24 weeks pregnant.

I hope you all are doing great :hugs:


----------



## Megan0625

elencor said:


> Megan that 4D picture is so beautiful!! That’s so exciting!
> 
> @WinterBub I love Nameberry too! I’ve been visiting that forum for years, but the popularity and appreciation of names is very different from country to country and it’s difficult to find there Spanish names that are appropriate in my area. I love names since forever but now that it’s time to find a real name for a real baby it’s very difficult lol, we still don’t have any idea which name we are going to use lol.
> @Nima we are trying to do just that, making a list and hoping it becomes shorter with time.
> 
> I got a new job, it’s a very exciting opportunity and the conditions are great , but it’s 2 hours away from my house, so I’ll have to move there from Monday to Friday, I’ll start in a couple of weeks. The good thing is I’ll only have to work there for 2 months , then I’ll get the work leave and will come back home. They have a very strict policy that I get a 100% paid pregnancy leave because of the risks at 24 weeks pregnant.
> 
> I hope you all are doing great :hugs:

That's great that you got a new job! :) I know how stressful that must have been. I'm 30 weeks pregnant now and am counting down the days until my maternity leave from work. I'm not starting my leave until the week before she is due but my boss is super understanding and wants me to exclusively work from home starting in January, so I have been super busy trying to get things done at work so I can be prepared to work remotely. I'm 30 weeks pregnant as of Saturday so I'm definitely getting sore, tired, and am barely getting more than a few hours of sleep. Other than that, I'm doing well! Some days are just more physically draining than other days. We had our maternity photoshoot over the weekend, I have my 30 week doctor's appointment tomorrow, and we have a baby shower this coming Saturday, along with all my work duties right now.

I hope everybody else is doing well!!


----------



## Nima

@elencor that's really great news. Sounds like you found a really good opportunity and starting maternity leave early is a huge advantage. 

@Megan0625 you are so far along! Hope you have time to enjoy all the plans, it sounds busy but also good. 

@WinterBub thinking of you! How have you been doing? 

I am down with a serious cold but starting to get out of it finally. Being sick with a toddler isn't fun. But the little one seems to be ok, kicking and moving around all the time.


----------



## elencor

Megan todays your baby shower! Have a lot of fun and tell us how it goes! I hope your 30 week appointment went great.
Nima I’m sorry you’re sick, I hope you are feeling better now!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have a great time Megan :)


----------



## Megan0625

Thank you everybody! It was a beautiful day! Our maternity photos turned out absolutely beautiful and our shower was great! I'm so appreciative of my family who all worked so hard to make the shower perfect. We definitely feel very loved and are so blessed to have such a huge support system, including you ladies :). 

@Nima I hope you are feeling better! A ton of my family around me have nasty colds right now (all tested negative for COVID thankfully).


----------



## WinterBub

Hi all! 

Glad to hear that you had a good job offer, elencor :) 

And i am so had that you had a beautiful baby shower, Megan. How lovely that so many people are excited to meet your little girl! ❤️

Hope you're doing well too, Nima how many weeks are you now? Any luck name hunting? 

Nothing too much going on here- still just suppressing my system, and will find out more shortly. Still hopeful for a January transfer, but feeling a bit burnt on the whole thing as I didn't expect drama and delays last time!


----------



## Nima

Winterbub I was just thinking about you yesterday and hoped everything is ok. Delays are so annoying, especially when you're so close now to being pregnant. I hope you can do a transfer in January. 

I am well again and feeling really pregnant by now. I'm 24 weeks today. I started this process with the hypnobirthing therapist and she's wonderful. I feel like it makes everything more present too.


----------



## WinterBub

I cant believe that youre 24 weeks already! That has gone so fast (easy to say as the not pregnant person :rofl:). How is your name search going? Did you say that you wanted a Hebrew name?


----------



## Nima

WinterBub said:


> I cant believe that youre 24 weeks already! That has gone so fast (easy to say as the not pregnant person :rofl:). How is your name search going? Did you say that you wanted a Hebrew name?

It went by quickly also for the pregnant person :) 
I think we'll stick to the name I had thought of from the very beginning, and my family will get used to it. I just can't imagine any other name for this baby, it's like the pregnancy started with a name...


----------



## WinterBub

We'll, then it seems like that was meant to be his name! ❤️


----------



## Nima

Happy holidays to all of you! Hope you are all well.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely photo :)


----------



## WinterBub

So cute, Nima! Does he look like your daughter? 

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## mimi4

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Nima

WinterBub said:


> So cute, Nima! Does he look like your daughter?
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!

Thank you! No idea if he looks like her, he looks so funny and squashed in there... this week I started feeling so much pressure on my right ribs, I think he is starting to have less space there.


----------



## WinterBub

So cute! I hope he's not going you too much of a hard time just yet!! And it will be so interesting to see if he looks like your daughter. I just find all of that stuff so interesting. The science aspect of IVF is pretty mind blowing, too! 

I had a monitoring appointment today, and all is looking good so far. Should start progesterone injections around the 3rd or 4th and tentatively scheduled to transfer Jan 9! 
How many days of PIO did y'all do before the transfer?


----------



## Nima

Wow that's so exciting WinterBub! Finally! I'm very happy for you. 
We did a 3 day fresh transfer so we had only the 2 days after the pick up and until 8 weeks of progesterone, but no shots only vaginal.


----------



## Megan0625

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everybody! It's been a while since I've been on here, I've just been so busy with the holidays and preparing for the arrival of our little one <3. I'm 34 weeks + 4 days pregnant and starting to get super uncomfortable! I've been having more Braxton hicks contractions, wake up 4-5x a night to go to the bathroom, and am waddling everywhere lol. I'm feeling super tired as the pregnancy insomnia is in full swing, but I've been trying to take Unisom to help me sleep at night, which helps a lot! Our girl is constantly kicking my ribs and I frequently wake up out of breath, so she's definitely running out of space in there. We have our growth scan on January 6 so I'm super excited to see how big she has gotten and to make sure she's developing properly. Pregnancy went super fast up until around 30 weeks and it's going so slow now! We've been doing some preparations around the house like washing her newborn and 0-3mo clothes (we will be washing her blankets and sheets as time gets closer too). We have her stroller put together and will be installing the carseat bases next week just in case she decides to come early. I've been nesting like crazy but the problem is my feet hurt so bad, I can barely stand to do anything!

@Nima what a beautiful ultrasound photo!

@WinterBub I'm so excited for you! That's approaching so soon! And as far as PIO goes, I honestly don't remember how long I did the shots before the transfer. I feel like I started the injections just a few days before and then continued until I was 10 weeks pregnant. Luckily I had no suppositories though.


----------



## Megan0625

@elencor How are you doing?


----------



## Megan0625

I just had my growth scan and here is a picture of our baby girl <3. She's got the cutest chubby cheeks and is HUGE. She's measuring in the 95th percentile and they are estimating she is already weighing 7lb 8oz and I'm 35 weeks pregnant tomorrow! It was amazing to see her practicing breathing on her own and she was doing lots of yoga poses and holding her little feet and toes. She is head down and they did say her head was extremely low in my pelvis, pressed right up against my cervix, so no wonder I've been uncomfortable lately! We are doing a repeat scan in a couple of weeks to see how much more she grows because we will discuss c-sections if she gets too big, but for now everything's looking great! I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## WinterBub

What a beautiful chunky baby, Megan! :cloud9: there's a meme that says something like "every month has 28-31 days, except for the final month of pregnancy which has 1,009,877" :rofl: she will be here before you know it! Glad to hear that all is looking good. I had a c/s, and have no regrets. The recovery seemed much easier than from a vaginal birth! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM- transfer will be on Monday!!! I cant believe it. It's almost two years since my first lost pregnancy. I just feel very weird about all of it. My husband is sure it will take, so i hope he is right!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful photo! She'll be here before you know it :)


----------



## Nima

@Megan0625 she looks lovely! Don't forget the estimates have about a 10% margin of error (and even a bigger margin when the baby is eitherin the low or high percetiles), so take them with a grain of salt and go with what you feel is right for you. Doctors have a tendency to go for the interventional option, but it's not always the right one. Whatever you decide, soon you'll meet her! So exciting. 

@WinterBub I will be thinking of you tomorrow and pray for a successful transfer and easy nesting in for you little embryo. Good luck!

Afm I am doing well, managed to be very active and eat well in the last 2 months and I'm feeling light and fit. I am also very positive about the birth and generally feel well, except for my 2.5 yo who is dry nursing and hurting my boobs, but I don't have it in me to wean her now...


----------

